# Focupix Electric screens from htdepot



## echo

I happened upon these from a link on projectorcentral


Not only are the electric screen cheap, but they are running an introductory offer of 30% off your entire order.


I have never heard of Focupix, and google only turns up htdepot when I search for it.


Here's how cheap they are.


After the 30%, a 16:9 Electric Matte White 92" diagonal is


$237.74 (and that's including $62.75 of UPS ground shipping)


Has anyone ever heard of these guys before?


My "too good to be true" detector is going off on this one.


----------



## mikytalky

Updated 0207. Got my screen and finally set it up. Shipping was pretty quick and the screen was well packed. I am no screen expert, but I am happy with what I saw and feel I got a great deal.







What I got was the Focupix 120" 16:9 Enamel Black One. I think the black case looks way better than white. BTW, their HDVio case seems to be even cooler, too bad they do not have 120" version yet... Another little detail I noticed was that their remote design appears to require "double click" to perform the up-down action, and only single click for stop; I liked it because kids and the cat will be less likely to "mis-fire" the screen this way. Here are some pictures.


----------



## echo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikytalky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, so I am not the only one who is wondering. I also saw their 3 day promotion, and decided to give it a try. My order is not here yet, but I did get a "shipped" email and a tracking number. I will see what I get and post an update later this week.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck.



Let me know how it goes, I decided to go with something a little more expensive but that seemed a little more of a sure thing. I went with the Mustang screen a few people around here have been talking about.


I am curious how this goes and I wish you luck. I hope you'll share the results with everyone.


----------



## mikytalky

Got my screen today! It was well packed and looks pretty awesome. Once I get it set up, I will definitely post some pictures. God, I feel like that I got a heck of a bargain...


----------



## mikytalky

Two more pictures. With light on, the picture is not as good as it is in the dark, but it is much better than what I got from my wall before.


----------



## JTS1

Any idea what the pull up screens are like? Is the screen material quality stuff?

Considering due to great price. Thanks


----------



## adamt

Does this screen have trigger control that I can connect to my projector?


----------



## blindbartimaeus

Do you get any hotspotting or anything?


----------



## mikytalky

No, I couldn't find any. You can also take a look at the pictures, they look pretty good.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blindbartimaeus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you get any hotspotting or anything?


----------



## david8613

how did you get the 30% off...i went to the site and couldnt find it....


----------



## Mad Chemist

How much drop is there?


----------



## mikytalky

The 30% was a few weeks ago, shown on their homepage as an intro offer which lasted only few days. On mine, the 120" 16:9 model, the drop is about 5".


----------



## rbastedo

If you contact them they might make you an offer.

I told them that I'm interested in buying a screen, that I'm bummed I missed the 30% deal. They came back with a deal, not as good but at least something.


Now to determine if this or the mustang would be better, at 92" I seem to be able to get them within about $16 of each other so price isn't a factor.


Any thoughts?


----------



## hchoffman

I'm considering a special application that will require a custom control system. Can the screen be operated by a switch and not the RF controller?


----------



## rbastedo

If you have this screen, please tell me the total length of the case.


I need to know if it will fit into my space which is about 90" wide, apparently the Mustang case is 95" and that's too wide for my screen area.


Why do they need to make the case so wide when the screen is much smaller than 95" wide?


----------



## dreamer

Anybody that has ordered a Focupix motorised screen:


Does the screen material stay flat after several days of rolling up and down ? No sagging or waves in the material ? I am debating whether tab-tensioning is worth the money, or to take a shot with this Focupix non-tensioned screen.


----------



## rbastedo

I'll know in a week when mine arrives...


----------



## jlayton30

I just ordered a 92" screen and am installing in my basement. I'm thinking of installing it above my drop ceiling so that the case is not visible and making a channel with the ceiling rails that will allow the screen to be pulled down between it. Has any one tried this? How did it work?


----------



## Billie_k

I'm looking at the 92". I have two questions:


They have regular and what they call "HDVio" both are available 16:9, the HD is supposed to be better quality. Anyone have any info on that? It's a $50 price difference.


I'll be installing it recessed in a header, and I have high ceilings so I'll need it to drop down pretty far. I think I'll need about 36" of black fabric at the top. How much do they come with and is the down stop point adjustable or do you manually stop it when you need it?


thanks.


----------



## Billie_k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hchoffman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm considering a special application that will require a custom control system. Can the screen be operated by a switch and not the RF controller?



Depends on the control system you are using. AMX, Crestron. Aurora WACI?

Any of them can do it either through direct wire to the screen motor via relays or by wiring relays to the RF controller in place of the buttons. Wiring the remote to your system would be easier and it's just a matter of triggering relays instead of pushing the butons. If you know what you're doing then you could probably figure out the motor control.


----------



## hchoffman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billie_k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Depends on the control system you are using. AMX, Crestron. Aurora WACI?
> 
> Any of them can do it either through direct wire to the screen motor via relays or by wiring relays to the RF controller in place of the buttons. Wiring the remote to your system would be easier and it's just a matter of triggering relays instead of pushing the butons. If you know what you're doing then you could probably figure out the motor control.



Thanks for your response, Billie. I wonder whether the screens have adjustable up and down travel. As long as they use limit switches to control up and down travel, I expect to be able to bypass their control system. But if they control it using circuits that sense motor stall or other motor conditions, I wouldn't be able to bypass their control system.


----------



## bri1270

How are the waves on these screens?


----------



## rbastedo

UPS has delivered mine - just half an hour ago.

My wife says the box looks undamaged.










Man, I'm so tempted to cut out from work early...


Geeze - - - one more hour to go... Don't know if I'm going to make it...


----------



## stoutfam4

So, how was the screen? I am thinking of ordering one today if your's looked good. Also, how long did it take you to get it? Thanks!


----------



## rbastedo

It was 4 business days - however there was a three day weekend in there so it was a total of 7 days.

The thing was packed really well - much better than the Graywolf I bought before.

The box had additional corner reinforcement.


The screen looks good - I gave a review in my post yesterday - I'm not going to quote it here.


Here's a link: Focupix HDVio screen received & installed 


One biggie - if you expect to get 92 inches from a 92 inch screen then think again.

Mine measure a bit over 86 inches diagonal. This thing has wide black borders.

Other than that I'm very happy with it.


----------



## stoutfam4

Thanks for the info! Looks like I should have bought the other day, their price jumped up.


----------



## rbastedo

I have had some discussion with their sales guy Mike - if you contact them through their sales email and tell them you heard of them here and are a member here and ask if there is any discount available - well you never know, they may make you a deal.


Mike said something to the effect of "that was our low introductory pricing".


Good luck.


----------



## ZoomZoom99

Great review Rbastedo. With the great price, this screen is hard to beat, but I'm really concern with waving and creasing. Any updates on noticeable waving or creasing.


Also, what's the main difference between the regular matte screen and the HDVio screen. It looks like the regular matte screen has a .1 higher gain than the HDVio,


----------



## rbastedo

Hi ZoomZoom...


It looks like one is 1.2 & the other is 1.3


I can't tell you why, but if you email them I am sure you will get a response - they have always responded to me within 24 hours.


I don't see any waves or creases in mine. The biggest problem was that I wasn't expecting such a wide black border, cutting off some of the viewing area.

I'm used to it now.


----------



## mikytalky

To me, the HDVio pictures look really cool. Just the look along would worth $50 more. Too bad I needed a 120" which they only have the non-HDVio model, but I am still very happy with the one I bought. So either way, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Retsdiv

Here's some more info on these screens..... I've done some research and it appears these screens are an OEM product direct from China. The screens are manufactured by Victory Industry Development Company, and apparently the "Focupix" brand name was given to them by HTDepot (AKA photoinkdepot on EBay). It looks like this manufacturer has a good reputation in China. Here is the manufacturer's website - might be able to get more info from them. (sorry, not allowed to post links yet)


I was thinking of purchasing one, but I don't like the black borders counting as part of the screen size!!!! I want 92" viewable not "86".


PS.... HTDepot has another website that sells mounts (I'm guessing also from China). It's mountdirect (sorry not allowed to post links yet) I ordered the NPL mount and received it yesterday. Good quality with all the features I needed. And, it was a much lower price than I could find anywhere else. When I received it, there was a coupon code included to save 10% on a screen. I'll post the coupon code if anyone is interested.


----------



## ritter

I spoke to HTDepot today- they said not much difference between HDVio and non-HDVio screen. 0.1 gain.

They could not be precise but also said the side borders are only about 2" or less, so a 105" wide screen (120 dia) has an image width of about 101". Does this sound right to those of you with these screens?


----------



## rbastedo

I just measured and yes, the side borders are each 2 inches wide.

The bottom is 2 inches as well.


----------



## ritter

Thanks.


----------



## mikytalky

HDVio VS regular "not much difference"? Not right. I emailed them a while back about the difference between the HDVio line and regular before ordering mine, and the answer I got was different. Maybe the rep you talked to did not give correct info...

Can't find that email, but I do remember I was told that the HDVio line use premium case and fabric material. The case is aluminum so it weight less but should be more durable. And the fabric is thicker with some special fabric processing, so image quality it gets is usually better. Also, the HDVio line includes a complete set of mounting hardware. The regular line does not. They also said that the HDVio design looks better, which I agree with. Of course, you may feel different on this one.


I orderred the regular one because I have to have 120" in size. But hopefully the info can help some folks here.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ritter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spoke to HTDepot today- they said not much difference between HDVio and non-HDVio screen. 0.1 gain.
> 
> They could not be precise but also said the side borders are only about 2" or less, so a 105" wide screen (120 dia) has an image width of about 101". Does this sound right to those of you with these screens?


----------



## Cintel7

Does anyone have a coupon from HTDEPOT?


Thank you.


----------



## dunkaholic54

mountdir10


----------



## rbastedo

Here it is April 20th. I've had the 92" HDVio screen for about 2 months.


It is reliable, it never fails to do what you tell it (up, down, stop).

Visibly near perfect, I don't notice any waves and uniformity of the surface is great.


Quality of workmanship I'd have to give them about 95%.

There are a couple small spots that are not exactly perfect around the border, but I only noticed them at first and no longer see them at all.

The aluminum case is kind of elegant. I just wanted to hide my Greywolf case, but not this one.


The "new screen" smell hasn't altogether dissipated but it's much less now.


The PQ from my Mitsubishi HD1000U is wonderful. I'm so pleased with this combination. Last night Underworld came on HDTV - it was fantastic!!


Keep in mind that the thing has a very large black border all the way around so you are not surprised by the viewable screen size being less than the advertised size. That's the biggest hurdle IMHO.


----------



## Jasherrr

I found a sweet deal on a 105" Fixed Frame 16:9 Focupix. I was seriously debating the whole Goo/Gatorboard/Behr Silverscren route, but this screen was hard to beat. Plus if you put in "Dreamscape" while you are ordering before 4-28 you get an extra $100 off, so out the door it was $250 for thsi screen. I am hooking up my Panny 1000U to it next week and will let you all know how it looks!


----------



## teKillah

My screen was delivered a few weeks back and I got around installing it today.


Powered it up and nothing happened. Checked the connections, remote and everything else. All looks good. The out put from the trasformer is also good, could it be that the transmitter/receiver is not working ?


Any idea if I could do something about it ? I threw away the box last week and moreover the return period has passed already. Lesson learnt but would appreciate if anyone could help here.


Thanks


----------



## rbastedo

teKillah, have you called them? Seems like that would be my move at this point.

My first move would be to try it out the day I received it.

Understood "Real Life" might get in the way of that.

Make sure the outlet you plugged it into is live?


----------



## rbastedo

Answers to one of the many who have PM'd me - thought more would like to get this:



> Quote:
> Unless they have gotten much busier you should hear back within 24 hours.
> 
> I like my screen, it has limitations but it also didn't cost an arm, a leg and / or an organ of your choice.
> 
> 
> I wish it had stops, but it has a three button remote, up - stop - down. It's simple and seems to be well constructed, the round aluminum housing doesn't make me want to cover the thing up like the GreyWolf white boxy thing.
> 
> 
> Anyway, if you do go with them I'm sure you will do your research and get answers from them before they ship you a product. They are the only ones who would actually get a tape measure out and measure the true length of the housing. That's really when I pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> Rick


----------



## ritter

FWIW Mine works like a champ (burrried in ceiling) and looks better than the Da Lite Model C it replaced.

Eventhough the canister is much smaller there are few if any lines- the DL had plenty.


Highly recommended


----------



## EocThermos

Does the screen let light through from behind? As in if I hang the screen over a window will light from the window get through?


If anyone knows, or is able to test it (bright flashlight should be good enough) I would be forever grateful. Please specify whether you tested the HDVio or regular model.


If anyone has the HDVio 110 inch, what is the black drop at the top?


I've emailed them regarding the drop, but have yet to hear back.










Also, this is beside the point sort of, but does anyone have an idea as to how to make this screen stop at a specific location? I'm thinking something that will send the "down" signal, then send the "stop" signal xx.x seconds later-- I know harmony remotes can do this, but the HDVio is RF, not IR.










Thanks.


edit: I got a reply from them today- the delay was because they are getting a new version of the HDVio with slightly higher gain (1.3), a new remote, etc, so he had to gather information for me. The black drop on the 110 inch model is 8 inches. I didn't ask about the light, so I'll email back about that.


----------



## Gruvars

I have the 110" hdvio and opened it all the way right now. The black drop at the top is in fact 11.5" while the height is 65". Maybe the new models have 8"


I have a Harmony H659 (IR) and would love to be able to operate the screen as well but as you mentioned, this screen uses RF signals. The Harmony H890 is RF.


Can anyone confirm if the H890 would be able to operate this screen?


EDIT: I just checked about light coming through from the back... and (drums roll...) light does not get through. The back side is all black - in fact, it is the same black paint being used on the black borders. I will check again at night when is dark but I doubt it



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EocThermos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...If anyone has the HDVio 110 inch, what is the black drop at the top?
> 
> 
> I've emailed them regarding the drop, but have yet to hear back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is beside the point sort of, but does anyone have an idea as to how to make this screen stop at a specific location? I'm thinking something that will send the "down" signal, then send the "up" signal xx.x seconds later-- I know harmony remotes can do this, but the HDVio is RF, not IR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> edit: I got a reply from them today- the delay was because they are getting a new version of the HDVio with slightly higher gain (1.3), a new remote, etc, so he had to gather information for me. The black drop on the 110 inch model is 8 inches. I didn't ask about the light, so I'll email back about that.


----------



## EocThermos

What do you mean by black paint? Like the color of the fabric? Or was it just "painted black" at the edge. I dunno, that sounds rather... cheap I guess.


Gruvars, any complaints with the screen? No problems with waves or the motor?


Sorry for being such a skeptic, but my skepticism is why I am almost always completely satisfied with a product when I buy it!










And if I do get the screen I'll try to figure out something to do so that it can be controlled via a universal remote. Or I'll get lazy and be happy with it how it is!


----------



## Gruvars

I had a 60" HDTV for almost 5 years and just replaced it with this screen 2 months ago. It's being used with the Mits HD1000 projector and I feel very satisfied with the screen.


Now, I would say wait for other's opinion as I am no expert when it comes to screens. I had to read a lot before I made the decision to go with the projector and screen.


Regarding the black borders from the screen, it's definetely not "painted", that's the term I used. The back of the screen is all black just like the borders.


I just turned off all the lights and placed the flash light behind the screen and noticed a round circle of light. It was very dim thought and light did not go through.


No waves yet... no complaints with the motor but I have not seen other electric screens. It comes down very smooth but I wished it came down faster. I would have loved for the motor to be programmable, say I did not want the screen to come all the way down and stop at a certain position but I can live with that.


I can do any other tests if you want.


----------



## EocThermos

How slow is it? No need to time, just interested in an approximation- 30 seconds or so?


If the screen is wall mounted, how far out is the screen itself from the wall when down? How does it mount to the wall? How thick/durable is the screen material?


And I'll definitely contact you or post a guide as to an inexpensive way to operate this screen to create a programmable stop and possibly use it with an IR remote, if I do manage to figure out a way to do such a thing.


----------



## Gruvars

45 seconds fully extended. Only 40 seconds to where I need it to be.


It wall mounts by using 2 metal brackets. You use 3 screws on each bracket to secure the screen. Although the screen is light, in my opinion, you still need two people to mount it. The screen is 2 inches away from the wall when down, but I first placed a 2x4 on the wall, then mounted the screen on the 2x4 so that the screen could be 4" away from the wall. If I decide to have an lcd in the future then I will probably use another 2x4







.


The screen material is where I don't have much experience with? It looks thick... and the image looks better than using the wall. No waves yet but I have not used it as much as I have wanted to. I watched a movie earlier today and will watch another one shortly.


I can definetely answer more specific questions as that will help me learn more about screens.


Keep in mind the black borders take some inches away from the 110"



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EocThermos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How slow is it? No need to time, just interested in an approximation- 30 seconds or so?
> 
> 
> If the screen is wall mounted, how far out is the screen itself from the wall when down? How does it mount to the wall? How thick/durable is the screen material?
> 
> 
> And I'll definitely contact you or post a guide as to an inexpensive way to operate this screen to create a programmable stop and possibly use it with an IR remote, if I do manage to figure out a way to do such a thing.


----------



## EocThermos

Yes, I know about the black borders- I can only throw a 104-106 inch image max, so this size should be perfect. Where's the mounting hardware? At the ends of the screen?


Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Gruvars

Yes, mounting hardware is at the ends of the screen.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EocThermos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I know about the black borders- I can only throw a 104-106 inch image max, so this size should be perfect. Where's the mounting hardware? At the ends of the screen?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


----------



## EocThermos

Hmm, I think I've run out of things to ask! Thanks for your replies and I'll post if I come up with more questions.


This is definitely the screen I plan to go with, unless I decide I'd rather not spend the extra money for the electric.


Thanks again.


----------



## Richard Tywoniak

I am getting an 80 inch hdvio. Which screen type should I get - high contrast or normal? I am also buying a Mits HD100.


----------



## Jordan

Any idea if you can use a trigger with these screens / has anyone set one up with a trigger?


Also, has anyone reduced the drop to, say, 2-3" succesfully, either by removing the fabric or internal adjustments?


----------



## Gruvars

What do you mean by "reduce the drop to 2-3"?


You can stop the screen at any point when coming down. In other words, if you only want the viewable portion of the screen without seeing the extra 11" or so of black material, then just press the stop button at that point.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any idea if you can use a trigger with these screens / has anyone set one up with a trigger?
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone reduced the drop to, say, 2-3" succesfully, either by removing the fabric or internal adjustments?


----------



## EocThermos

Richard, I think it comes down to personal preference. A gray screen will darken the blacks, but also darken everything else. Personally, I prefer the pop of a bright image on a white screen, and the black levels don't really bother me. The HD1000U is certainly plenty bright to use a high contrast screen if you want, but it really is whatever you prefer.


Jordan, the closest I can think of is if you can find a way to use the trigger to send an rf signal to the screen to lower the screen.


----------



## Jordan

No, pressing the stop button isn't an option. The operation needs to be controlled by the projector - when the pj turns on the screen drops into the proper position, when the projector turns off, the projector rises to the closed position. A relay switch is enough if I have access to a manual contact for operation (like a wall switch), but the optimal drop (black at the top) is going to be close to 3", and a full 10" inches will cause problems with the height of the bottom of the screen.


It would be a "permanent" stop position, often changed via a set screw or other means. I went ahead and sent a RFI into the web store, but figured that someone with hands-on experience might have better information than a sales rep.


----------



## oye

from another thread:


just FYI on the viewable sizes. It appears they updated their site with info. Here's the scoop for all of their 16:9 Electric screens (not just the HDVio models):



158" diagonal - 150" viewable


141" diagonal - 133" viewable


125" diagonal - 120" viewable


110" diagonal - 106" viewable


103" diagonal - 100" viewable


100" diagonal - 95" viewable


96" diagonal - 92" viewable


92" diagonal - 86" viewable


84" diagonal - 80" viewable


80" diagonal - 77" viewable



It seems the non-HDVio models have a better viewing size. Maybe due to thinner trim along the edges.


----------



## compumanus

Any waves or wrinkles developing in anyones screens? I have a da-lite model b pulldown.. were moving shortly and getting a larger screen. I cant stand the wrinkles my dalite has now.


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gruvars* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 45 seconds fully extended. Only 40 seconds to where I need it to be.
> 
> 
> It wall mounts by using 2 metal brackets. You use 3 screws on each bracket to secure the screen. Although the screen is light, in my opinion, you still need two people to mount it. The screen is 2 inches away from the wall when down, but I first placed a 2x4 on the wall, then mounted the screen on the 2x4 so that the screen could be 4" away from the wall. If I decide to have an lcd in the future then I will probably use another 2x4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The screen material is where I don't have much experience with? It looks thick... and the image looks better than using the wall. No waves yet but I have not used it as much as I have wanted to. I watched a movie earlier today and will watch another one shortly.
> 
> 
> I can definetely answer more specific questions as that will help me learn more about screens.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the black borders take some inches away from the 110"




So are you saying that the screen on your hdvio has a 11 inch drop from the ceiling including the case? I ask because I have a 8' cei;ling and I am using the optoma hd70. Also can anyone take pics of the mounts?


----------



## deez

Has anyone got the .9 high contrast grey screen yet?


----------



## Mobius_570




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone got the .9 high contrast grey screen yet?




I just purchased this one on Sunday and it was delivered on Wednesday. I'm just finishing up my room, so hopefully by Saturday I will get to show something on it to see how well it works.


----------



## deez

I finally got mine today. Looks great very slim clean case and it says focupix on it. Has the dangle remote. I have the 0.9 grey high contrast and it is way better for my setup then matte white which I previously had. overall very satisfied and also mine has about 18 inches of drop counting black at top and case and brackets drop from ceiling. Actually fits my optoma hd70 perfectly at 95 inch diagonal.


----------



## bsntn99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally got mine today. Looks great very slim clean case and it says focupix on it. Has the dangle remote. I have the 0.9 grey high contrast and it is way better for my setup then matte white which I previously had. overall very satisfied and also mine has about 18 inches of drop counting black at top and case and brackets drop from ceiling. Actually fits my optoma hd70 perfectly at 95 inch diagonal.



Congrats! I take it you got the HDVio 100" 16:9 as it is called. Could you confirm the width of the view area is 83 inches. This is the exact view width I need not counting the black borders. Also, you do not see any hotspotting with this screen, right. This has got to be the best deal going. Many thanks!


Cheers.


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsntn99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congrats! I take it you got the HDVio 100" 16:9 as it is called. Could you confirm the width of the view area is 83 inches. This is the exact view width I need not counting the black borders. Also, you do not see any hotspotting with this screen, right. This has got to be the best deal going. Many thanks!
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Well, I will be callisng htdepot on monday. my screen has some waves in it and a crinkle. I cannot see the small crinkle in it unless light is on screen when not in use. I can see the wave though. I just got it today so I will give it some time-til monday hanging open to see if the wave goes away.


----------



## EocThermos

Sorry to hear that deez.


Just ordered a 110 inch HDVio today... I've got my fingers crossed that it will be wave free.


I'll post comments on it once it arrives and I set it up.


----------



## deez

Thanks....I have also got to talk with them because the picture on thier site says that it has the keyfob remote but I got the 2 piece remote and box but I ordered the hdvio screen??


Anyway, I just want a screen that is wave free.


----------



## compumanus

same as above poster, Im in the market for a 120" electric screen that wont have waves a month or two into using it.


----------



## EocThermos

I think the only way to be truly certain is to buy a tab-tensioned screen. I've heard good things about these (focupix) screens as well as about monoprice screens, but I don't think freedom from waves is certain with either screen--nor is it certain with Da-lite or other more expensive screens.


----------



## deez

Well I just heard back from mike at htdepot and I think he is going to send me a new one in exchange. I am very happy with thier customer service so far. I will keep you posted. He also noffered some refunds but I would rather have a better screen. This .9 grey screen is really nice other than the crinkle and the 6 waves!!


----------



## EocThermos

Good to hear!


I'll just take the discount and then come up with some device to eliminate the waves by applying tension at the key points


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EocThermos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good to hear!
> 
> 
> I'll just take the discount and then come up with some device to eliminate the waves by applying tension at the key points




How do you do this?


----------



## EocThermos

First you figure out what needs to be done to eliminate the waves (ie, V shaped waves might be eliminated by applying some upwards force to the middle of the bar and simulatneously pulling down on the ends. Then you find an engineer friend and figure out how to build something that will do this.










I don't have a screen yet, so it may not technically be possible (or easy, rather)


----------



## deez

Htdepot has sent mine and I will be recieving replacement screen on the same day as The Big Lebowski comes out on HD DVD!!!


I will let you know how this goes......I will say their customer support is very good to this point always there and very friendly and helpful.


----------



## EocThermos

Cool, my screen should get here Monday- I'll post thoughts and comments once I have it set up, which may take a while- need a friend to help me mount it because I am incompetent with tools


----------



## EocThermos

For those of you that have mounted the screen...


It seems that the screen does not hang straight down when mounted with the included hardware. That is, the opening where the screen drops down from is at a 45 degree angle with a vertical line. Is this normal? Or is there something I'm missing...


Thanks


----------



## rbastedo

Mine is still great after more than 4 months.

I'm very happy with it and it pairs nicely with my Mits HD1000U.


I can't see any waves or all that junk, looks very good & works everytime I need it.


Oh, yes mine also does not feed directly down, but rather at an angle.

I haven't measured the angle so I can't say it's 45 degrees or 30 degrees or whatever.


----------



## deez

Just an update:


They are sending me my 3rd screen as the other 2 were damaged in shipping. I give them 5 stars for their customer support and they only want my happiness as a customer. I would definitely use them again solely based on this fact. Will check back next week when new screen arrives.


----------



## EocThermos

Ok, thanks rbastedo, thats what I wanted to hear- though if anyone has a different experience let me know.


Glad to hear their customer support has been so... well, supportive.


----------



## bsntn99

Does anybody notice any hotspotting or grain with the gray material on the HDVio screen. My current matte white screen has these and I want my next screen to be better in these areas. Thanks!


----------



## deez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bsntn99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody notice any hotspotting or grain with the gray material on the HDVio screen. My current matte white screen has these and I want my next screen to be better in these areas. Thanks!




The quality of the material to me is first rate I have the grey and there is no hotspotting at all with my hd70 at 95 inches.


----------



## EocThermos

Is it typical for the screen to smell terrible at first, and does this go away fairly quickly?


I left it down for about 2 hours tonight and 1/2 the house (which isn't a monstrous area) smells like... glue or something.


I've yet to use it aside from setting it up during the day, but the material looks nice- no issues I can see.


Mounting wasn't fun- partially how my room is set up, but it could have been easier. Took about 3 hours with the help of a friend.


Ok, I lied, in reality it took a friend about 3 hours with my hindrance


----------



## Aircooled

I ordered a 100" HDVio matte white on Wednesday and its supposed to show up here on Monday. I have a drop ceiling in the HT and am considering mounting it above the ceiling tiles. Has anyone done this and do you have any pictures showing how you boxed out the cavity for the screen? Thanks.


----------



## Gruvars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EocThermos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it typical for the screen to smell terrible at first, and does this go away fairly quickly?
> 
> 
> I left it down for about 2 hours tonight and 1/2 the house (which isn't a monstrous area) smells like... glue or something.



I think it took two weeks before the smell went away in my case. Perhaps I just got used to it.


----------



## Sauwill

My Da-Lite screen that I used to have smelled terrible for about 2-3 weeks. It goes away eventually. BTW I am getting ready to hang mine ( HDVio White 100") in a few minutes. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## mklukas

Well Ive been lurking on this site for a while now, sooo much good info here figured I may as well post.


I just ordered the 100" White HDVio screen and will be ordering the BenQ W500 soon. Probably won't have it all setup until September when I move. Any other pictures of installed screens would be great!


----------



## tradewinds

better to wait until you actually need to use it before purchasing since prices seems to be changing rapidly and a new PJ popping up every month


----------



## mklukas

I would agree with you, trying to spread out the purchase of everything over the next month and a half, projector will probably be one of the last items I pickup. Can't wait to get everything setup.


----------



## Aircooled

I just want to thank all of you who posted reviews and comments on this thread. Based on your comments I ordered a 100" electric HDvio in matte white from HTDepot. The order and delivery process was without problems. In order to be able to hit the wall studs, vs only 1/4" panelling, I installed the screen on a 9' by 6"by 3/4" oak board and then screwed the board onto the studs. The screen works very smoothly and the remote works even with the screen pickup installed inside the drop ceiling. I've yet to order the projector, but I've narrowed my choices to the Sony vw-15 or the Benq w500.


----------



## Redmax

can someone measure the width of their case for me. I am looking at a 100 inch grey screen but i have a coffereed ceiling and would like to put it in one of the sections which is about 3.5 to 4inches wide.


----------



## Redmax

nevermind i picked mine up today and it is 2.5 inches in depth


----------



## pen_dragon

hay ya'll...just bought a Focupix BriteG 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 120"..i will post again and let ya know how it works out...


----------



## fircrest11

I purchased a Focupix 16:9 Widescreen Fixed Frame Projector Screen - 115" from HTDEPOT back in May. The box arrived undamaged and in great shape. I stored this screen in my garage for 90 days until the completion of my new custom home. When I opened the box to have the screen professionally installed it was then that we noticed the screen was damaged. The felt boarder had tares and scrape marks. The screen was heavily wrinkled and had two rather large dirt/scuff marks in the middle of the screen. I called HTDEPOT and reported my findings. THEY REFUSED to work with me and said it was TOO LATE. I should have checked the box 5 days after receiving it. ONCE again I informed them there was no reason to check it. The box wasn't damaged. It came this way from the manufacturer. They still refused to work with me. BUYER BEWARE !! THESE PEOPLE ARE SCAM ARTISTS. THEY WILL SELL YOU CRAP AND DO NOTHING BUT TAKE YOUR MONEY. DO NOT..I REPEAT DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM THIS COMPANY. HTDEPOT YOU HAVE MESSED WITH THE WRONG CONSUMER. I WILL TELL EVERYONE ABOUT YOUR COMPANY AND COMPANY PRACTICES.


----------



## pen_dragon

i ALWAYS look my stuff over as soon as it arives, it doesent matter if you are not going to set it up 12 years from now ya ALWAYS check your shipment over first thing!!!


and be carefull, store policy and time is not on your side, and slander is not somthing you want to get into, in my humble opinion. but its your call.


----------



## Jordan

fircrest - while your experience is definitely disappointing, I'm not too surprised. These places are run on very small margins, and don't have the play that the bigger, full service outfits have. I took mine out of the box and ran it within the 5 days. Had you bought a Stewart screen from a full service dealer your experience, I am certain, would have been different. Those of us (myself included) who can't afford the white glove service and products should not be too disappointed when things don't end right.


If you bought it via credit card, see if you have "buyers protection" or something similar which will extend the warranty and cover the damage.


I'm not all that thrilled with the serious sparkles on my Spectrum, but it's not the end of the world, and for $260 (125" electric screen) it's still a bargain.


----------



## pen_dragon

my Focupix BriteG 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 120 was delivered today, took it out of the box and the wood packing...works great, only had one thing to fix...one of the end caps on the bottom of the screen was broken, i'm going to call them and see if they can send me a replacement, if not no biggie, its just a small cap i should be able to get one at the hardware store...man this sucker is big and clear. and i got it from htdepot.


----------



## rbastedo

Where's fircrest11? - Notice it's his #1 and only post?


If you can't be bothered to open a box & check the merchandise for over 90 days please don't come bellyaching and posting all caps how the merchant is a scam artist etc etc etc. I'm really holding back here, I could go on but I'll stop.










If I were the merchant I would regard someone like this as a thief. I would guess that his contractors had a "look see" & messed up his screen.


BTW my screen still works perfectly every time, and that is every day since March when it arrived.


This merchant has gone out of their way to answer questions and be helpful.

They have a quality product at a very reasonable price.


Stuff happens, every day, look at your stuff when it arrives and make sure you are not the one the stuff is happening to.


It's really simple: Just Don't Be Stupid.


----------



## Grayson73

From your experience, how often do they have coupon codes and how much of a discount? Is this a good deal that I should jump on before Sunday?


From website:


For a limited time only! 15% saving offer on all Focupix Flexio and BriteG Series Screens!


Through Sunday 09/16, save 15% on all Flexio series and BriteG series screens. Enter coupon code "FLEX15OFF" during checkout.


----------



## pen_dragon

well i would have bought mine anyway...it was still cheeper than a da-lite, and i'm verry happy with my 120" elect screen. just dont make the mistake of leaving it in the box past the return period lol...open it first thing and make sure yer happy with it. good luck.


----------



## afischoff

Hi all - home theater newbie here... I've had a dell DLP projector for a few years and I'm moving to a new place where a screen will be required (used the wall before). I have a few installation questions.


1. Do the Focupix screens run on low voltage wiring, or do I have to run line voltage through conduit up to the screen for a recessed install?


2. If I install an outlet or hardwire the screen, can I hide the control box (in the ceiling) and just use the R/F remote?


Thanks so much - I wish HTDepot.com had an install guide which I could download to see how these things work.


----------



## Aircooled

It needs a standard 120V outlet to plug into, or line to connect up with. I have the control box positioned above a suspended ceiling and it works just fine.


----------



## bradesp

Guys,


Help me decide between BriteG, HDVIo and Matte White....


Has anyone here seen more than one of these screens at the same time? If so, I'd love to hear your comments. Also, have you used other brands of screens and if so, how does focuspix compare?


Regarding BriteG, is there any hotspotting? What is the field of view like?


I'm leaning towards a new Panny AX200u or the new Epson ProLite 1080 UB, both of which appear to be very bright projectors. I'll be throwing an image around 120" diagonal from 12-16 feet and will be either ceiling mount or table top. Lastly, I want daytime sports and modest light at night while watching TV and/or movies.


All feedback appreciated!


bradesp


----------



## gpracer171

Anyone have any experience with the doal RF/IR remote setup on these screens? The Flexio screen is what I am considering for this remote function.


Has anyone determined if there is a way to limit the down travel for an auto stop feature? I am worried that if I use a timed macro on a universal remote that I may have an issue that the stop is not exact enough to properly align to the projected image every time. Any thoughts?


----------



## skicolorado

We are just finishing off our basement, and interested in buying/installing one of the Focupix screens. We have flexibility in where we install the power outlet for this, and want to know if the power comes out of one end of the screen or out the middle.


Any answers are appreciated, or if you have a picture of yours that you would be willing to send, that would be most appreciated. I also emailed htdepot, but have not heard back from them.


----------



## Aircooled

I have a 100" electric HDvio in matte white. Speaking for this model only, the cord exits the case about 3 inches from the top rear end of the case on the right side, as you are looking at it.


----------



## CupCak3

Can anyone speak on the "long term" quality of these screens (especially waves and mechanical quality)


Thanks!


----------



## gpracer171

The power cord on my Flexio screen comes from the left end cap.


----------



## rafale

Just got my 106" BriteG and realized I didn't get the exact size I wanted. I guess I measured my old screen wrong and I actually wanted a 120" one.

I had a pull down Da lite before. Noticeable thing was that the bottom tube of the screen was stuck into the frame so it did not roll down initially. Then I saw some light damage coming from the glass beads rubbing against the backside of the screen. It thinned down the material It is only visible when there is light behind the screen so no biggy. Since I am also changing my projector I will not be able to compare the two screens. I am however a little worried about how durable the glass beads are going to be. I can hear rubbing noise when I scroll the screen up and down.


----------



## blakjava

Well, after reading this thread and seeing the price of a 100" high contrast grey HDVio 16:9 screen reduced from $699.99 to $289.99 I just ordered one.


----------



## Tribute

I got the 102" Brite one and it seems great to me. There is a screw adjustment that you can mess with to determine how far down the screen drops(to those who were wondering about that. The field of view seems fine, I have a 3 piece sectional organize completely horizontally and the dimness from the angle change on the edge seats, while noticeable is far from extreme. I also havn't noticed any hotspotting.


Overall I am very please with it.


----------



## GG386

BTW great thread especially since I need to pull the trigger on a screen soon.

I'm looking at the grey HDVio @ 110" which seem to fit the bill. The projector is fairly bright and the HT that the display will be in has a fair amount of ambient light.

From what I can tell, conditions like that are the strong suit for that type of screen. If any one happens to own one of these or has any first hand knowledge of the unit, I sure would appreciate your imput!

I'll probably frame the projector screen either in a soffit or maybe in the ceiling, but it does come down to which one that gets the work to it!

TIA for any help.


----------



## bradesp

Guys,


Help, still looking for reviews and comments on using matte white vs grey screen from focupix in ambient light.. Anyone?


----------



## ctorg

I've been following this thread for the last couple of weeks since I've been dialing in my 1st FP (hanging it, squaring it up, etc.).


How many people have this type of screen who have more posts than me?

From what I've read, I don't know what the real world experiences with this screen from people that have done this before.


----------



## KAS

Has anyone mounted their L/C/R speakers behind these screens? Is the screen acoustically transparent or does it modify the sound significantly compared to when the screen is up? Any real experience will be a big help. Thanks


----------



## Aircooled

GG386 - I bought the HDVio 100 in white and have it mounted on the wall at ceiling height. I just did an initial setup last night with a BenQ w500 using eco mode and brightness set to 50%. With two 70w table lamps on about 15' back from the screen it did wash the colors & contrast some, but definitely still watchable. I won't be able to try adding daylight to the test until this weekend.


----------



## Richard Tywoniak

Is there any user feedback on this screen? I am looking to install in a room with considerable ambient light


----------



## thienta

The focuspix matte white electric screen leaves a lot to desired.


The first thing you'll notice when you open the screen is a terrible odor from the paint that has been silk screened on.


You will however, be pleasantly pleased that it does not have a big 'v'wave in it. The side edges (black border) has a slight curl to them but that's to be expected, and I can't see that they are a detriment to the image.


You can easily see that the matte white screen area has been silk screened on. In other words, it has quite a bit of texture to it both visually and to the touch... more texture than the material itself.


According to the manufacturer the gain is 1.3, although that appears to be a hit high. The performance is on par to other matte white screens in the 1.0+ range.


If you are looking for ambient light performance then stay away from the matte white.


----------



## Richard Tywoniak

which screen would you recommend in a game room where there will be ambient light?


----------



## GG386




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aircooled* /forum/post/11854002
> 
> 
> GG386 - I bought the HDVio 100 in white and have it mounted on the wall at ceiling height. I just did an initial setup last night with a BenQ w500 using eco mode and brightness set to 50%. With two 70w table lamps on about 15' back from the screen it did wash the colors & contrast some, but definitely still watchable. I won't be able to try adding daylight to the test until this weekend.



Thanks for getting back. My setup would have a lot more light (during daytime







) than two 70w would produce. In lieu of making the place into a bat cave, defeating why I put all those damn windows in in the first place, my quest still leans towards the grey model. I do realize that FP's do need a "quieter" enviroment, that's the nature of the beast. Be glad to hear from you after your weekend trials. BTW, Ghia Pilot- as in Carmen Ghia?


----------



## rbastedo

Just popping in to say that I have had my HDVIO for almost 8 months and am loving it!

No problems at all, nada. Even as my projector is dimming a bit over time the PQ on this screen is great! The mechanics and electrics are trouble free.


----------



## Richard Tywoniak

Anyone have any feedback on the high gain screen?


----------



## bradesp

Guys, thought I'd report the results of my new Focupix screen. I will post pictures later, but I'm into week 3 of a family conversion and loving my 120" screen size!


OK, regarding the screen, I was looking for a very affordble, electric drop-down screen with remote that I could install and make "invisible" when fully retracted. After much research I took a chance on the Focupix 125" 16:9 matte white, 1.3 gain motorized screen (120" Viewable). Yes it has a bit of vinyl smell but that is almost gone.


Regarding the screen, with two exceptions I'm very happy. I have the screen paired with my new Panasonic AX200-U and with modest light in the room I find movies and HD Sports VERY Viewable. At night it's just ridiculous, even with light bleeding in from an adjacent kitchen (not bright lights) the picture is insanely watchable and very bright. My wife has a lamp that is relatively close to the screen (approx. 10 feet). When this lamp is on it definately washes out the picture for movies to the point of it being objectionable. For sports it's really not that big a deal. My lamp is 15 feet back from the screen and when on doesn't have the same wash-out effect.


OK for complaints I have two. One minor quibble and one medium / larger quibble. First, because I've mounted the screen behind a beam that runs across the ceiling of my family room I have to use the RF (radio frequency) remote. The screen ships with both RF and IR remotes. The RF remote works, but ocassionally the switch box that controls the motor for the screen get's "confused"... so when you hit the down arrow nothing happens. No big deal if you hit the stop or up button then down button the switch then knows what direction to move.


The bigger complaint I have is the way the screen material curls at the outside left and right edges towards the middle portion of the screen (in the vertical dimension). I'll take photo's so others can see, but effectively the middle 75 percent of the screen at the far left and right edge and for effectively 8" or so has a pronounced curl. You don't notice it much while viewing except for panning sequences. When the camera pans you notice the visual distorition introduced by this concave surface. I understand that for a non-tensioned screen this is typical, so I guess in that regard it's considered "normal".


For the price I paid I think the quality and performance of this product is quite remarkable. If HTDepot were to offer a fully tensioned product at a similar value I would probably consider, but for now I'm very happy.


----------



## monkeybutt1

I have an HDVIO 110" electric screen w/ 1.3 gain white. I'm using it w/ a Panasonic AX200U at a 15 ft. throw. I have had it for a month now and am quite happy with it so far. It goes up and down when I want it to, is flat, the surface has a uniform color which is smooth. This set up gives a very nice picture and an engrossing movie experiance.


----------



## bpsexton

Wow, I just came across and read through this thread. I can't belive the low prices for these electric screens and most seem pretty happy with the screen's performance, design and manufacturing quality. I was leaning toward Stewart for my soon to be finished basement but the price differential makes it a no-brainer for me to select Focupix. I'm a home theater newbie and probably wouldn't notice any major performamce differences anyway between Stewart and Focupix. There's a Thanksgiving sale going on now (12% off) but since my contractor can't begin work until January I might wait for the Christmas sale to see if there's a tensioned screen coming out.


----------



## ctorg

I'm a newbie also and I hung a Flexio 103" (100" viewable) with a HD70 viewing from 11' away. Color seems uniform, works well up/down and is flat. Fantastic at night and very good with day light (use partial window covering). For the price - it is a great first FP setup. It will work for a while - this is getting fun now.


----------



## bpsexton

Has anyone installed this screen in their ceiling? The htdepot claims this screen is "ideal for recessed installation." Any comments would be appreciated. Also, does the screen come with a flush mount chassis and/or is one available separately? Or can I use a flush mount chassis from another company, like screen innovations and/or stewart. My thinking here is to finish off the basement with a cheaper screen and nice looking chassis, and then upgrade the screen in a year or two without too much hassle, i.e., avoiding having to tear into the ceiling drywall.


----------



## speed32219




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbastedo* /forum/post/12087121
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say that I have had my HDVIO for almost 8 months and am loving it!
> 
> No problems at all, nada. Even as my projector is dimming a bit over time the PQ on this screen is great! The mechanics and electrics are trouble free.



Your input had me order one today. They are offering a 10% discount for Turkey Day that ends tomorrow. I ordered the following:


FXO169A-106-BK Focupix Flexio 16:9 Electric Projector Screen W/Dual Remote - *110" but really only 106 viewable* - Enamel Black. The 1.3 gain with my PJ (Marantz VP4001) should make for some great football playoff viewing with friends in ambient light.


NOTE: a 106 diagonal vewing area for 16:9 AR is 52X92. This puppy is 52X93 which has me a little confused but I will work it out.


----------



## aped




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speed32219* /forum/post/12268756
> 
> 
> Your input had me order one today. They are offering a 10% discount for Turkey Day that ends tomorrow. I ordered the following:
> 
> 
> FXO169A-106-BK Focupix Flexio 16:9 Electric Projector Screen W/Dual Remote - *110" but really only 106 viewable* - Enamel Black. The 1.3 gain with my PJ (Marantz VP4001) should make for some great football playoff viewing with friends in ambient light.
> 
> 
> NOTE: a 106 diagonal vewing area for 16:9 AR is 52X92. This puppy is 52X93 which has me a little confused but I will work it out.



Yeah, I just ordered the same screen today to take advantage of the sale and I was wondering why they would manufacture a screen with an extra inch of material...makes no sense. I guess I'll just have to overscan if theres a blank area. Hopefully wrinkles won't be a problem.


----------



## Richard Tywoniak

any thoughts on whether I should order the White screen or the BriteG for a a game room where I will be watching sporting events in a dimly lit room with some ambient lite.


----------



## early105

I also got a Focupix Flexio 110" a month ago. I've just opened it and mounted it to the wall yesterday, since I just moved into my new house last week after a month of construction work...It was really a pretty long wait for me.

Mounting this screen is not hard, even I did it alone. It just needed to be placed a screw with anchor on the wall and match the hole at the end of edge of each side.

After mounting up the screen, I guess the first thing you would do like me was trying to rolling down the screen. However, it COULD NOT roll down!

I checked the manual then, and found that it is allowed to adjust the rolling top limit and bottom limit. After I did the adjustment as it told, the screen still didn't roll!

You may not know, yesterday was Sunday. I don't think htdepot.com will pick up my call. I tried to open one of the end of the edge, that is a motor there.

I noticed that the motor cannot drive the axis, there are mis-typed screws and wrong positions to lock the axis into the motor.

Anyway, I guess I'm still lucky because I know the motor still works and how to fix it at least...The only thing I needed to do is lock the motor with the axis by drilling a hole and put a longer screw to lock them up.

After I fixed it and make sure the axis can be rolled by the motor, it finally got hook up to the wall. (Spend an hour to get it done anyway.)

I'm just a newbie of big screen. so, I don't know how to tell you guys it's good or not. For me, it's still amazing. The big screen experience at a private room is totally different to at a theater.

BTW, if you wanna ask me whether should buy from htdepot.com, their QC is kinda ... I hope you're not the unlucky one as me and got a defective one if you get one from them.

Anyway, their price is pretty good indeed.


p.s. (Added on the next day) I also left a review on their web about the problem it was. http://www.htdepot.com/ProductDetail...=FXO169A%2D106 

However, I found that they removed the review I left!

Too bad, too bad! I understand every seller want their products have good reviews and good reputation. But, they should know that Not every single item would be prefect. Even the big stores, the famous bands, we all believed they also would have some defective items delivered to the customers.

That's why customer service is very important to a great store to success.

But...what they acted is just kinda foolish! They got my message but they even didn't contact me about their product and their customers' satisfaction. They just lost a chance to raise their customer service level.

I didn't say they sold all bad, I even tell myself I may be an unlucky one.

However, are they too lazy or Just wanna try to fool people to believe they sold all products in good condition? With this kind of behavior, they earned my money once but they cannot keep me and I would NOT recommend to my friends anymore.

Besides, their attractive price, one more constructive thing is they shipped it fast.

Anyway, I knew them and I bought from them because of after reading the threads here. So, I just wanna share my experience to someone who may concern before they pick.


----------



## some guy 2

I purchased the focupix 150" from htdepot after reading everything here. I recieved it in about 9 days. It has a description of a viewable screen at 145" or 116" x 87". The screen came out to be 114" wide. Here is there chatroom responce. I'd have to say I'm happy with the fact they didn't just blow me off like ever other company and actually made an effort. Shipping and product is in good quality so far. I'll let you decide if "The industry usually gives a 2% margin of error" is correct.


Alex Says:

145 is the diagnal

You Say:

width is 116

I recieved 114

116x87

I hit print screen and saved a copy of the internet page

Alex Says:

You might of measured it wrong

You Say:

How is that possible

my tape measue is off by 2" exactly

I'm a liscenced home builder

I have called and getting no where, they can't find the dimentions

Alex Says:

Let me double check on it

The industry usually gives a 2% margin or error

You Say:

What type of refund are you going to give to me for not recieving the corect screen. 2" smaller is quite a bit

Alex Says:

I stated earlier that the screen industry alows 2% error, but you are correct and it IS out mistake

We did provide you with the incorrect measurements

You Say:

Does your website say this?

Alex Says:

No, but it is understood

As for the refund

Let me look at your order

What would be an acceptable refund for you

You Say:

what is the cost of the 138" screen you could deuct the difference in size or find something in stock that you have cheap

maybe screen holder or something

Alex Says:

The screen comes up to being larger than the 138

You Say:


right but you could calculate the difference cost per inch

It comes in at 142.5


Alex Says:

yeah

you are right.

instead of 145 inches, it is 142.5 inches.

about 5% smaller than what said, although it is within the normal tolerance of the measurement, I would like to offer you $40 money back to your credit card.

I hope you can accept our apology and take the refund. Let me know. thanks! My name is Alex

You Say:

That's fine

Alex Says:

OK, I will give back $40 to your account, and you will see the refund on your credit card within two business days.

which is next tuesday.

is there anything else I could help you with?

feel free to let me know.


----------



## skablaw

Though it isn't related specifically to the issues mentioned by other posters, I just wanted to relate my excellent experience with HTDepot.


I ordered a 92" Focupix Flexio motorized screen. When it arrived via UPS, the box was crushed about 1/3 of the way in from the end. Not only that, the whole package could actually rock back and forth at this point because of a severe bend. I cut open the box just to satisfy my curiosity, and, sure enough, the entire casing was bent.


At that point I was frustrated and angry and didn't know what to do, but I sent an email and left a voicemail (this was on a Saturday) for HTDepot explaining what happened. On Monday, Alex called me to ask about the problem and he said that if I could send him a picture of the damage he would ship a replacement out ASAP. I emailed him pictures from my phone and my new screen was shipped the next day. UPS ground is taking a while due to the Holiday season, but it got to me within a week in great shape. UPS picked up the damaged package to ship back and all is well.


I think that certain logistical issues in the procurement of these screens, which are manufactured in China, are to be expected at the price point we're talking about. Yes, I know you want your two more inches of screen, but, really, if you want to talk about fair compensation, you should just thank your stars that you saved so much over a Da-Lite or Stewart of similar dimensions. Maybe I'm a pushover, but I just don't think statements, explicit or implied, like "What type of refund are you going to give to me for not receiving the correct screen" are very constructive. Maybe you should break out your measuring tape and take it to the monitor you're viewing this message on. Then you can demand money from HP, Dell, NEC, or whomever manufactured _that_ screen and sold it to you saying it was 15", 17", or 19", though, in fact, it is well short of that.


It is, however, your prerogative to demand satisfaction, and it is your hard-earned money (however little it may be) at stake, so you are entitled, but I wanted to share my experience so that folks here will at least understand that this is not some fly-by-night snake-oil peddler we're talking about. They are fair in price and service and the only product that is even in remote competition is maybe a clearance model Mustang screen, and there are _plenty_ of less-than-stellar reviews of those.


Just my two cents. Thank you, Alex, for your help in straightening out my situation and for providing a great product at a great price.


----------



## bpsexton

skablaw thank you for your re-assuring comments re HTDepot's customer service. I plan on buying one of the Flexio screens in the next few weeks and your experience with HTDepot's quick response and replacement is certainly good news. Let us know how the Flexio screen works out for you. I'm particularly interested in whether this screen is really "ideal" for recessed in-ceiling intalation as the website claims and whether there is really 18 inches of drop.


----------



## FiveMillionWays




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fircrest11* /forum/post/11470597
> 
> 
> I purchased a Focupix 16:9 Widescreen Fixed Frame Projector Screen - 115" from HTDEPOT back in May. The box arrived undamaged and in great shape. I stored this screen in my garage for 90 days until the completion of my new custom home. When I opened the box to have the screen professionally installed it was then that we noticed the screen was damaged. The felt boarder had tares and scrape marks. The screen was heavily wrinkled and had two rather large dirt/scuff marks in the middle of the screen. I called HTDEPOT and reported my findings. THEY REFUSED to work with me and said it was TOO LATE. I should have checked the box 5 days after receiving it. ONCE again I informed them there was no reason to check it. The box wasn't damaged. It came this way from the manufacturer. They still refused to work with me. BUYER BEWARE !! THESE PEOPLE ARE SCAM ARTISTS. THEY WILL SELL YOU CRAP AND DO NOTHING BUT TAKE YOUR MONEY. DO NOT..I REPEAT DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM THIS COMPANY. HTDEPOT YOU HAVE MESSED WITH THE WRONG CONSUMER. I WILL TELL EVERYONE ABOUT YOUR COMPANY AND COMPANY PRACTICES.




Dude this is all your fault. If a company sells a product and you have a 30 day return window you check the product. Sure they bare responsibility for poor quality control but you should know to check it out when you receive it.


----------



## skablaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpsexton* /forum/post/12489153
> 
> 
> skablaw thank you for your re-assuring comments re HTDepot's customer service. I plan on buying one of the Flexio screens in the next few weeks and your experience with HTDepot's quick response and replacement is certainly good news. Let us know how the Flexio screen works out for you. I'm particularly interested in whether this screen is really "ideal" for recessed in-ceiling intalation as the website claims and whether there is really 18 inches of drop.



If you can hang in there until the end of the month when I've had a chance to install it, I'll post some comments about my feelings on the actual product. I'm not planning on a recessed installation, but I should be able to discuss the actual drop, quality of surface material, evidence of waves and general satisfaction with operation. I'm going to try to get it up just as soon as possible so that folks have another first-hand review to work from.


Some have mentioned that the HDVio model is superior to the Flexio model so if housing color is not an issue or if you're installing in-ceiling, it may be worth the small difference in price. I purchased a Flexio because I needed/wanted the black case and it doesn't appear to be available with the HDVio.


----------



## bpsexton

I'm leaning toward the Flexio simply because of the 18 inch drop. I don't see any mention of drop on the HDVio. Maybe that's why they call it call it the "Flexio" - it's more flexible. Anyway, is there any major difference between the two with regard to screen quality? Thanks in advance for your comments and good luck!


----------



## HTDepot

HDVios are the only ones without the adjustable drop. Its only about 8 inches. It has how ever a newer material and a better looking case.


----------



## bpsexton

I want to install a Flexio screen recessed into my basement ceiling. Does it come with some sort of chassis so it appears flush with the ceiling? Is such a chassis available separately?


----------



## bpsexton

I ordered the Focupx Flexio 110" last night. Leaning toward the Epson HC 1080 UB. Monoprice hdmi cables just arrived. This newbie is getting excited!


----------



## bri1270

Anyone using their TabTension screen?


----------



## bpsexton

The Flexio 110" (106" viewable) I ordered just two days ago arrived this afternoon! I just hung it between the ceiling joists in my soon-to-be-finished basement to see if it works and I'm happy to report that it goes up and down just fine and both remotes work. I even dragged my wife down to the cold basment and she at least appeared impressed with the screen (or maybe it was just my enthusiasm). I don't have a projector yet so can't report on how the screen looks with movies/sports etc., but it sure looks great going up and down in front of my bare concrete wall. I measured the (adjustable) drop and it's an inch or so more than the 18" advertised. My only concern, also noted in Bradesp's post above, is the slight but noticeable curling at the screen's edges. Does anyone know whether this "normal" issue for this non-tabtension screen gets better, worse or stays the same over time. In any event, for the low price this issue is a very minor quible.


----------



## Robul

I just ordered the flexio 110" with a 1.3 gain.. I will be using a mits 4900..


My good buddy had the 120" viewable at his bar and it did indeed curl in a tad at the ends but overall I liked the unit so I went ahead with it..


I will post updates and some pics once it comes in next week.. Thanks for the thread this helped me decide as well..


----------



## foofoobar

My HTDepot experience has fairly pleasant so far. UPS took forever to deliver the screen (Grey1.8 106" viewable) and dinged the package on the outside to boot. However, the screen was OK (it seems pretty well built), but the installation instruction are useless. They are pretty prompt in responding to email, especially if you give them a phone number to call back.


The beads on the screen are quite fine and there's a strong vinyl smell that seems to be wearing off. Anyway, I am still making up my mind about the screen and if I really don't like it, it will be time to test their 30-day exchange policy







...


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpsexton* /forum/post/12656218
> 
> 
> I want to install a Flexio screen recessed into my basement ceiling. Does it come with some sort of chassis so it appears flush with the ceiling? Is such a chassis available separately?



The screen is ceiling mountable, but to make it flush you would have to do some customizing.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foofoobar* /forum/post/12703767
> 
> 
> My HTDepot experience has fairly pleasant so far. UPS took forever to deliver the screen (Grey1.8 106" viewable) and dinged the package on the outside to boot. However, the screen was OK (it seems pretty well built), but the installation instruction are useless. They are pretty prompt in responding to email, especially if you give them a phone number to call back.
> 
> 
> The beads on the screen are quite fine and there's a strong vinyl smell that seems to be wearing off. Anyway, I am still making up my mind about the screen and if I really don't like it, it will be time to test their 30-day exchange policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We ALWAYS honor our 30-day return policy!


----------



## bpsexton

Thanks Alex, my contractor and I will figure out something re ceiling.


----------



## tfrangella




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foofoobar* /forum/post/12703767
> 
> 
> My HTDepot experience has fairly pleasant so far. UPS took forever to deliver the screen (Grey1.8 106" viewable) and dinged the package on the outside to boot. However, the screen was OK (it seems pretty well built), but the installation instruction are useless. They are pretty prompt in responding to email, especially if you give them a phone number to call back.
> 
> 
> The beads on the screen are quite fine and there's a strong vinyl smell that seems to be wearing off. Anyway, I am still making up my mind about the screen and if I really don't like it, it will be time to test their 30-day exchange policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any feedback you can provide on the grey1.8 as it compares to other material? Do you like it? Can you provide a mini review?


----------



## foofoobar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tfrangella* /forum/post/12800900
> 
> 
> Any feedback you can provide on the grey1.8 as it compares to other material? Do you like it? Can you provide a mini review?



It didn't for me because the screen texture produced a SSE effect of sorts. I saw it with both the AE2000 and the Epson 1080UB and it's really distracting once you notice it. It seems to be most evident on movies with a lot of brightness (The Shining, certain scenes in Phantom of the Opera etc.).


The only other comparision I can offer is a plain wall and a bed sheet, neither of which displayed the SSE effect







. I will post an update after I get my replacement screen from them (a white 1.3 gain screen).


That said, the screen itself produces vibrant images with a good contrast. The (up to) 18" drop is really useful in rooms with tall ceilings and the RF remote works pretty well. The housing of the screen (black enamel in my case) is aesthetically pleasing and is relatively inconspicuous.


Your mileage may vary because other people have had good experiences with similar screens (like the Optoma GW2). Note that the general consensus these types of screens (retroreflective) aren't well suited for ceiling mounted PJs (mine is mounted just above head height in a room with 9+ feet ceilings).


Anyway, given their rather generous return policy, you can always try one out and exchange if it doesn't work for you...


----------



## sethk

Does anyone know how much the 110" HDVio weighs (not including packing materials)? I'm trying to figure out my mounting options.


----------



## foofoobar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sethk* /forum/post/12880781
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how much the 110" HDVio weighs (not including packing materials)? I'm trying to figure out my mounting options.



My guess would be around 27 pounds or so. The Flexio of similar size weighed 29 pounds packed and it includes a 18" drop that's not present on the HDVio.


BTW, what's your mounting scenario? I had to clear a 4" beam that ran lengthwise along the ceiling and used toggle bolts with some straps from REI. It turned out pretty good and passed spousal muster too







...


----------



## chasrb

Okay, good news! I just came back from HTDEPOT, they are 30 minutes from me. I can tell you they are real - not a bunch of college guys part-timing it. They were helpful in making my decision, they have a demo room with the static mount, grey and white elec, units and a projector to show image.


I was glad to see the differences. I was surprised to see how flimsy the wall mount material it is just like BOC. It does work as they say but I am used to the thicker glass bead screens so I was not impressed by the rubber feel of the non HDVIO glass bead.


It was close, however, between the quality of image and resolution of the image between the glass bead HDVIO and the non HDVIO (they are both white surface). In the end I chose the glass bead electric - I went in looking for the static but the price and difference in material sold me on the #10214 unit. I was also looking to go 120" but left with the 110" because bigger is not always better especially in a 13x17 room. - I was shooting 137" and man over whelmed....


The one 120" unit they had there in stock was nice but had only a 1.5 " black border surrounded by a 1/5 +- silver alum frame. I did not want silver and I did not want to wait for their resupply.


Overall the transaction was smooth, They seemed to know the answers to my questions and not just parrot back to me the sales koolaid.


I am having a HT upgrade party weekend this weekend a system makeover - I am psyc'd


btw AE2000U S500 Sony Blu ray HD cable, Denon 3803 (old but kicks butt)


----------



## chasrb

subscribed


----------



## bayn

I got my screen about two days ago and mounted it last night on the ceiling. The case, motor and quality overall exceed the price tag quite easily IMO. The dual remotes they provide also add more value to the package than you initially think.

The screen goes up/down quite smoothly also and the motion is rather quite, you can easily do this while having a party/conversation in the room and it would not interrupt anything.

The screen is painted on as other have said but I did not notice it too much and the image it throws up is rather nice. Unfortunately I can see the screen through the image (if that makes sense) on some bright scene's. The drop the screen has also is VERY generous and perfect for my application. My pictures show it at full drop. (You'll have to excuse some of them, I was fighting with the white balance, rearranging items and its just generally a mess right now with nothing calibrated and speakers missing etc







.)

Gripes with this product have to be weighed against its price, for the cost this is a bargain knockout. This does what it says at a great price. Unfortunately mine is curling (screen edges) already pretty severely, enough actually to curl the screen portion also. This means I can not place the image properly on the screen unless I make it smaller (which is a bit distracting) and being but a few days old I wonder if it will get better. Other than this, I have no complaints about the product. HTDepot is certainly doing a great service with this electric screen. (Note this is on the regular matte white screen with a few trailers on my PS3).


Hope this helps a few with your decision, if you look at some of the pics you can see the sides curling in slightly already. It was a bit worse this morning but I have to say this may just be my screen so I still think this is a pretty slick screen considering its price!


----------



## Aircooled

I found that the edge curling on my 100" HdVio is kept to a minimum by not leaving the screen down, except when actually being used.


----------



## chasrb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aircooled* /forum/post/12927488
> 
> 
> I found that the edge curling on my 100" HdVio is kept to a minimum by not leaving the screen down, except when actually being used.



That is good to know. I have had mine to two days and it really works well. There are some small and I mean small imperfections but for less than 400. USD for an elec glass beaded 110" screen I am not complaining....at least not yet lol


----------



## AX200U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bayn* /forum/post/12921086
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can see the screen through the image (if that makes sense) on some bright scene's.



What model did you get. I too am concern on that effect. Is it like if it was a rear projection?

Anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## SKYWLKR

I got my Screen in and what is being mentioned is a slight glass bead effect from the Silk screen puffy stuff, pretty distracting for me.


It also has a bit of a curl but I am going to fix the curl with a tension mechanism.


and I am going to try sanding the screen a bit to get rid of the "glass bead" shiny spots.


If that does not work I will paint the surface and if that fails I will cut it out and replace with BO cloth.


----------



## foofoobar

I recently exchanged my Grey1.8 screen (couldn't stand the texture and sparkies) for a FocusPix 1.3. The exchange process was pretty smooth ((paid ~$45 to ship it back) and the new screen doesn't have any such problems.


The only complaint I have is that it does curl a little bit at the edges, but we are talking about a little over $200 for an electric 1.3 gain screen here







...


----------



## aquafire

Anyone have the NEW tensioned power screens??


How do you like?


thank you


----------



## SKYWLKR

Has any one extended the controller to screen wire?


I opened up the control box and there is a hefty transformer a big resistor/ pack and a couple of solenoids so I am assuming it is stepping down to DC, can any one confirm this? My meter and iron and stuff is at work...


I am hoping it is dropping to low voltage DC so I can extend the wire and run it though the ceiling.


----------



## jeffreydeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aquafire* /forum/post/13007447
> 
> 
> Anyone have the NEW tensioned power screens??
> 
> 
> How do you like?
> 
> 
> thank you



I am interested to know about this also. I am researching tentioned power screens with limited budget. I notice that there are tab tensioned screens which cost more then $2000, but Focupix and Elite offers ones which is less than $1000. I am really wanted to know the experience with these two screens.


Thanks in advance! By the way I am going to buy Epson 1080UB.


----------



## burgouyne

I just received my screen and set it up. I ordered the 'Focupix HDVio 16:9' 110" model. One problem that I have noticed is the screen motor does not automatically stop when the screen has fully recessed - is this typical, or a problem with my screen? I guess I just assumed it has an auto shutoff, but am now questioning whether that assumption is correct. In order to stop it, I have to press the stop button on the remote control.


Can anybody comment on whether the screen should automatically stop or not?


Thanks!


----------



## aquafire

Anyone have the new tenioned units?


WS


----------



## rchcah

Hi All,

Just ordered the 103" BrightG 2.0 gain electric screen...should be here early next week. One thing I noticed was the shipping weight...is it really only 28lbs w/packing material? My last screen, an Elite 106" motorized, weighed like close to 55lbs or so, I seem to remember. The only thing i'm hoping for is that the screen does not develop waves down the road. My current DaLite glass beaded screen, manual, developed waves about six months after purchase. You could see the ripples on bright scenes...very annoying.


Regards,

Ricky


----------



## jeffreydeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rchcah* /forum/post/13038928
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just ordered the 103" BrightG 2.0 gain electric screen...should be here early next week. One thing I noticed was the shipping weight...is it really only 28lbs w/packing material? My last screen, an Elite 106" motorized, weighed like close to 55lbs or so, I seem to remember. The only thing i'm hoping for is that the screen does not develop waves down the road. My current DaLite glass beaded screen, manual, developed waves about six months after purchase. You could see the ripples on bright scenes...very annoying.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ricky



Then why not buy tensioned screen?


----------



## rchcah

The price was very good and I havent read anything that suggests the screen is sub-par.


Regards,

Ricky


----------



## Snausy

Hello, I just bought a new Mitsubishi HC1500U and am looking for a nice screen to go with it. After checking out several(ordered a Elitescreen that showed up dented and very dark grey as it was H without a 1 so I sent back).


After reading this thread I went to HTDepot.com and checked out the screens there. I called them up and talked to a nice guy who told me that with a 2500:1 contrast ratio and 1600 lum I should either get a white matte or high contrast grey screen. NOT any glass bead screens because my projector is so bright it will sparkle effect on me.


I'm leaning towards a fixed screen like the 98" high contrast grey...does anyone have this screen or have any input for me that would help in my decision. He says the high-contrast grey is very light grey so it would be ok.


So white matte or High-contrast grey? The projector has good contrast and is very bright already. What do I need to do here?


One more question is about the frame color. He suggested silver because it looks sharp but I've heard some people talking about neeeding certain colors(black or white) due to their ceiling color??? Is there something I need to know about the frame color?


Thanks for any input here as I'm brand new to all this. Who has a HC1500U or HD1500U with one of these screens and what do you think about them?


Thanks much!


----------



## foofoobar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13045713
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards a fixed screen like the 98" high contrast grey...does anyone have this screen or have any input for me that would help in my decision. He says the high-contrast grey is very light grey so it would be ok.
> 
> Thanks much!



Judging from your screen size, I am guessing that your throw distance is pretty short and therefore brightness shouldn't really be a factor even in the low power modes. My inclination would be to go with the gray (likely 0.95 gain) and see how you like it.


If it doesn't work for you, they have a good return policy...


----------



## jeffreydeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robul* /forum/post/12697582
> 
> 
> I just ordered the flexio 110" with a 1.3 gain.. I will be using a mits 4900..
> 
> 
> My good buddy had the 120" viewable at his bar and it did indeed curl in a tad at the ends but overall I liked the unit so I went ahead with it..
> 
> 
> I will post updates and some pics once it comes in next week.. Thanks for the thread this helped me decide as well..



Can you provide some review of the using of Flexio screen? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snausy

Well I just bought a Fixed Frame premium silver 98" high contrast grey screen from HTDepot...good pricing. ALthough i figure they "MFSR" price is a bit inflated, what you end up paying for it is a decent enough deal.


Should be nice.


----------



## Snausy

HTDepot.com:


Focupix 16:9 Widescreen Premium Silver Frame Projector Screen - 98" High Contrast Grey


MSRP: $999.99

Our Price: $799.99

Sale Price: $299.99

You Save $700.00!


LOL, is this for real or are they just making it look like an incredible deal? Is this really a $1k quality screen? Anyone have the fixed-frame .9 high contrast grey? I'm sure it will be awesome but 700 dollars off?


----------



## rchcah

Hi All,

Just received my HTDepot screen but there was damage during shipment...the shipping box has a puncture thru it producing a dent on the the screen casing. I have not opened the box. I took pictures of the damage, emailed them to HTDepot and they are sending a replacement screen out right away. Now thats what I call great customer care! I'll let y'all know how it ends...


Regards,

Ricky


----------



## foofoobar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffreydeng* /forum/post/13072029
> 
> 
> Can you provide some review of the using of Flexio screen? Thanks in advance.



I have a Flexio 1.3 106" screen and am happy with it. The edges do curl a little on the sides, but nothing that you can't live with (keeping the cost in mind







).


The motor is pretty quiet and the included RF remote works well and has a good range. Given that the brightness of the image from the 1080 UB seems to be more than enough even in the lowest power mode (from a 13' throw distance), the gain is likely close to advertised value.


In addition, they do have a good customer service (exchanged my previous Grey1.8 screen w/o problems)...


----------



## jeffreydeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foofoobar* /forum/post/13096442
> 
> 
> I have a Flexio 1.3 106" screen and am happy with it. The edges do curl a little on the sides, but nothing that you can't live with (keeping the cost in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> The motor is pretty quiet and the included RF remote works well and has a good range. Given that the brightness of the image from the 1080 UB seems to be more than enough even in the lowest power mode (from a 13' throw distance), the gain is likely close to advertised value.
> 
> 
> In addition, they do have a good customer service (exchanged my previous Grey1.8 screen w/o problems)...




Appreciate the review.


----------



## rbastedo

I am happy to report my screen is still perfect after one year of almost daily use.

I retract the screen after every use, mainly to keep the kids & dogs from messing it up. This may be why I haven't experienced any sort of "curling" too.

Trouble free, looking good. I'm one very happy customer!


----------



## jeffreydeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbastedo* /forum/post/13128904
> 
> 
> I am happy to report my screen is still perfect after one year of almost daily use.
> 
> I retract the screen after every use, mainly to keep the kids & dogs from messing it up. This may be why I haven't experienced any sort of "curling" too.
> 
> Trouble free, looking good. I'm one very happy customer!



Can you tell what type of screen you are using?


----------



## jeffreydeng

I pulled the trigger and ordered Tension Flat 106" 16:9 screen. My PJ will be Mitsubishi HC4900. It is interesting that this screen is rated as over size and need to be delivered by truck. The freight company said that they can't deliver it to my zip address unless they receive additional $130. The customer support at Htdepot.com suggested that I provide a business adress for the screen to be delivered to. So I provided my working address and hopefully I receive it mid next week.


So be careful when you order something which needs to be delivered by truck. You may have to provide a business address for it to be delivered and you need a truck that can bring it back home.


By the way, what I don't understand is why this screen is over size item. There is other type of screen which is 113" and can't shipped normally.


I will installed during the next weekend and report the result. So far I am happy and anxious.


----------



## twsnnva

I am personally very unhappy with HTdepot and will not be doing business with them again.


I originally ordered one of their BrightG screens, and noticed horizontal lines throughout it, especially during bright scenes. I contacted them any they said I should leave the screen down for a few days to see if they go away. After four days, the lines remained so I contacted them about a replacement. I opted to purchase one of the HDvio screens out-of-pocket instead, and HTdepot was to supply a shipping label to return the original screen. I was specifically told they would refund 100% of the cost of the original screen including return shipping. I had no reason to believe this would not be the case based on other reviews here on the forum.


I shipped the original screen back on Feb 8 and contacted them on Feb 12 asking when I should see the credit to my card. I was told they were unboxing the screen that day, and I should see the credit to my card in 3-5 business days. Today, Feb 21, I still have not received the refund for the original screen. I contacted them and was told they will not be refunding $40 for shipping, because there is nothing wrong with the screen. I don't know why they didn't contact me about this, but they should not have simply waited for me to call them back. According to them they will be issuing the refund less shipping right away.


Furthermore, this is nonsense. Every single person that saw the screen noticed the lines, even my fiancee who never notices anything like that saw them. I mentioned this and was told I should have left the screen down longer, four days was not enough. While this may be true, I don't know about most people, but I bought a motorized screen so I would not have to leave it down all of the time, and if that is a requirement, I consider it defective.


If I get the credit minus the $40 shipping before Monday I will drop this. I don't think the time I will waste disputing this is worth $40. However if I don't see anything by then I'm going to dispute the charge with my card company.


It's funny, I took advantage of the Projectorpeople.com $599 deal on the HD70 the other day, so I'm currently looking for a new mount. I was looking at the mount on mountdirect.com, but I believe they are the same company as HTdepot. I think I'll pass on that one!


----------



## rbastedo

I've got the HDVIO motorized 92 inch screen, silver aluminum case.


I emailed HTdepot yesterday to tell them my remote has become a bit intermittent. They shipped out a new one in yesterdays mail at no charge.

This after I've had & used it for a year. My experience with them has been great. They have always been quick to answer and eager to help.


----------



## jeffreydeng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twsnnva* /forum/post/13182680
> 
> 
> I was looking at the mount on mountdirect.com, but I believe they are the same company as HTdepot. I think I'll pass on that one!



How about this one from Monoprice.com. Many HC4900 owner are very happy with it. However I am not sure whether you can use it or not.


----------



## twsnnva

Thanks Jeffrey, I'll check that out. I've ordered from monoprice a few times in the past. I'll give that one a try.


I really wish I could say the same about their customer service as you rbastedo. Here are a few pics of the screen. In first two pics, look in the lower right corner, right outside the browser window. On the other, the lines can be seen all over the bottom half of the screen. It was hard to capture this in a photo, but I think it is clear enough that it is indisputable.


When I called them today, they said that there was nothing wrong with this screen and that they would be reselling it. So again BUYER BEWARE - YMMV.


----------



## rchcah

Hi All,

Got the new replacement screen and have it mounted. So far we are pleased. However, I cant seem to get the bottom limit adjusted. I think im using the right sized screwdriver (phillips) but cant seem t get the screw to budge...is it really supposed to be this difficult to turn the screw?


Regards,

Ricky


----------



## Snausy

Ordered "Premium silver 98" fixed-frame" screen. It showed up with the box destroyed and one of the holes in the aluminum didn't punch through so it was unusable. Sent it back...


The replacement got here yesterday and there are several "blotches" on the screen that are very easy to see when the projector is projecting a white image. It's very distracting. I tried to wash them but they are not coming off. I'll be sending this one back as well.


I HOPE that the next one will be ok...but I'm NOT spending 300+ on a screen that has problems and staying happy about it. They need to send me a nice perfect screen that looks and performs NEW before I'm happy. I WILL say that alex in customer service there has been very helpful and apologetic. A pleasure to deal with...just wish I didn't have to deal with him so much.


Oh and I did get one of those "flush" mounts from mountdirect...yes it's the same company. The first one came all destroyed in an unsealed USPS package. They sent me a new one out immediately and it was perfect and works great. Didn't even want the old one back.


----------



## jeffreydeng

It looks like that I am the first to review the TensionFlat screen. I was going to here some feedback however I couldn't wait to use my HC4900 projector. So I pull the trigger and ordered 106" TentionFlat screen.


First as what I described in previous message that this screen is considered as oversize item and needs to be delivered by frieight company, not the normal carrier.


The screen was delivered to where I work and was moved to the receiving dock of the company. The guy working at the dock called me and thought that this is something I ordered for the company. I called the carrier before it is delivered and asked them to call me before arriving to avoid this. However they didn't. Anyway, I got the screen and I field WOW.


The screen is packaged using long carton box and the carton box was protected by 2 inches think of wood frame. The total length of the package is about 10 ft and it is heavy because of the wood frame. I put it into my Explorer and there are about 4 ft outside of the truck.


Back to home and I took out of the wood frame and the carton box seemed good. No damage on the box. I open the box and found that the screen was protected by 2 extra inches of protection materials aroubd it. So there is no any damage of the screen. The screen itself is heavy with metal and is about 50lb. The viewing area is exact 92x52inches (106inch). However the total screen frame is about 112 inches long. It probably includes the tention mechnism and others.


It comes with hanging materials for both seiling and wall hanging. And the screen itself has two flexible hook on the top of the frame. I didn't use the hanging materials came with the screen. I just purchased two eye hook (3 inch long) and crew the hook into the ceiling stud and hang the screen on it. It took me some time to find the stud. However after I decide what to do, it didn't take me more than 10 minutes to hang the screen. Certainly you need another one to help when you hang it.


The down and up movement of the screen is very smooth, quite and quick. It probably takes about less than 10 seconds to come done and up. There was more than 12 inches of drop at the top. Since I have a low ceiling (8ft) I adjusted the up limit and it is very easy to do the adjustment.


The description is not very clear but OK IMO.


The screen itself is OK IMO. This is first screen and I can't compare with others. But since this screen has three year warranty and with the tension mechnism in place I don't feel that it will develop large waves. However I don compared it with the tension screen I saw in BB and I admit that what you get for what you paid for. I found several defects with this screen.


1) The battery in the remote control is dead. I don't know how long that the battery has been in the remote. But it only shows 5.8v instead of 12v if the battery is new.


2) There is a small cut on the screen. It measures 1/8 inch it cut through from the surface to the back of the screen.


3) The screen is not totally flat. There is small wave (2x4 inches) at the bottom of the screen and it seems to me that it was due to the manufacture of the screen. It looks like that the screen (white material) and the bottom frame (black material) were not sewed togather at the same speed and small wave was caused.


I have reported these to Htdepot and am waiting for their response.


I am using the screen with Mits HC4900 and the image is great. I use low lamp mode and despite that I don't have light control and the room is a family room and is connected to living room as well as kitchen, the image was so beautiful even there are several lights on in the other rooms. My wife watched Oscar award last night and was so impressed by the combination of the projector and the screen.


By the way, I will take some pictures of the screen and inserted into this review.


----------



## rchcah

Hi All,

ok got the the screen adjusted for the bottom limit but cant even see the screw head to set the upper limit...there is an insulated wire in the way...i'll have to try to move it. Since setting the bottom limit ive noticed the screen makes some screechy noises while retracting but now skips on the way down! Its starts down smooth then starts to studder step about half way down. Has anyone else seen this? Its almost like the screen doesnt roll back up in a tight roll...I may give ht depot a call to see ehats up.


Regards,

Ricky


----------



## rchcah

Spoke to the guys at HTDepot and they recommended I pull on the bottom of the screen while its retracting to try to get it to roll up tighter or more snuggly. I gave it a shot but the screen still studders at places on the way down...oh well, its a sub $300 screen so we'll have to live with it. Also, I found the screw head for the upper limit adjustment but its so far offset from the access hole on the casing that I cant get the screwdriver head into the screw. Another "oh well".


Regards,

Ricky


----------



## Craig540

I just got my 100" up last night and all is well, no problems at all.

Thanks for all the great info on this screen.


----------



## rbastedo

BTW I received the new remote the day after I called them.

I could not believe it, in fact I thought it was something else when I picked it up at the post office!! Geeze you give the postal service another cent or two per stamp and they all of a sudden get super efficient or what???


----------



## Snausy

Just wanted to update my situation:


I can't say enough about ALEX and his excellent customer service at HTDepot.com. I've had some trouble with the new screens I just bought...the first one there was a manufacturing defect in the frame and he sent me out a new screen immediately.


The new screen got here on Friday and it had a very distracting blotch shadow.


At first the supervisor didn't want to send me out a new screen and wanted me to send them the bad one on my dime so they could "decide" if I was right or wrong...that kind of upset me and I told alex about my concerns. If it was fine I wouldn't be calling to replace it with the same exact one, right? I'd be enjoying my new screen! I sent some pictures that showed it plainly and the supervisor still didn't want to be helpful.


So ALEX totally goes to bat for me and talks the supervisor into giving me the customer service I deserve. He personally inspected a new screen for me and sent it out for me with a UPS label to return the old one yesterday.


I can't say enough about the customer service Alex has given me and I highly recommend that you talk to him when you call about any concerns you have with your new screen. He is very helpful and nice about it and might be the best CS rep I've ever talked to on the phone about a problem.


The 100" .9 grey fixed-frame screen is AWESOME with my Mitsubishi HC1500U. Hopefully I won't have to talk to them again anytime soon. The supervisor wasn't going to help me out but Alex was THE MAN and went to bat for me. I can't thank him enough.


----------



## ed_robyn

I have done a search and I don't see an answer to these questions:


1) Has anyone tried to operate these with a universal IR remote?

2) Where is the IR eye located? I want to conceal the frame in the ceiling and locate the IR eye where the remote can "see" it.

3) Does it just plug in?


----------



## Craig540




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ed_robyn* /forum/post/13250646
> 
> 
> I have done a search and I don't see an answer to these questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Has anyone tried to operate these with a universal IR remote?
> 
> 2) Where is the IR eye located? I want to conceal the frame in the ceiling and locate the IR eye where the remote can "see" it.
> 
> 3) Does it just plug in?



1 Yes I have a MX-700 and it works great.

2 It is located on the switch, which is in the middle of a 12ft power cord.

3 yes


----------



## umanya

Post of the great politec


----------



## ed_robyn

Thanks Craig,


How large would you say the switch is? So when you get the box, you get the screen, the power cord with the switch attached, and two remotes?


----------



## foofoobar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ed_robyn* /forum/post/13257200
> 
> 
> How large would you say the switch is? So when you get the box, you get the screen, the power cord with the switch attached, and two remotes?



Yes -- the switch is about the size of a standard deck of playing cards (with about 2X the weight though). It does have a metal plate at the back to help mount it, but I just used some nailed down velcro...


----------



## Craig540

What Difference will i see if i move theEpson HC720 from 17' throw with 3/4 down vertical shift.

To 10' throw and no shift.


----------



## ecommando

How did the screen work with Mits 4900?

I got one of those and looking to get a screen.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robul* /forum/post/12697582
> 
> 
> I just ordered the flexio 110" with a 1.3 gain.. I will be using a mits 4900..
> 
> 
> My good buddy had the 120" viewable at his bar and it did indeed curl in a tad at the ends but overall I liked the unit so I went ahead with it..
> 
> 
> I will post updates and some pics once it comes in next week.. Thanks for the thread this helped me decide as well..


----------



## bhorrell

I just received my Focupix Grey1.8 100 inch screen.

I would like to mount in to my ceiling. I am wondering what is the best way to do this. The screen only came with 2 weird bolts and I am not sure how they would go into the ceiling.


Am I missing pieces or am I missing how to hang this screen.


The direction are good on how to adjust the drop and how to clean the screen, but not very good for installing.


I will be using this with my new HC4900, my very first projector.


Thanks,

Ben


----------



## idragosani

I got one of these screens (great price!) but I am at a loss as to how it gets installed (the installation guide just says it can be installed 3 different ways but doesn't say HOW). All that came with the screen are a pair of screws with plastic wall anchors that looks way too tiny to hold this screen up, and a pair of some kind of nut and bolt assembly with a metal sleeve. How do I do mount this to the wall?


----------



## Richard Tywoniak

Is there anyway to set the lower limit when this screen scrolls down. I have a fixed position I want it to stop at.


----------



## Craig540




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Tywoniak* /forum/post/13367804
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to set the lower limit when this screen scrolls down. I have a fixed position I want it to stop at.



Yes on the right side are upper and lower holes. The lower hole is the set down limit.

You need a flashlight to sse the screw head, they are not lined up straight with the holes.


----------



## Craig540




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idragosani* /forum/post/13330959
> 
> 
> I got one of these screens (great price!) but I am at a loss as to how it gets installed (the installation guide just says it can be installed 3 different ways but doesn't say HOW). All that came with the screen are a pair of screws with plastic wall anchors that looks way too tiny to hold this screen up, and a pair of some kind of nut and bolt assembly with a metal sleeve. How do I do mount this to the wall?



How are you installing it?

Wall or ceiling.


----------



## Richard Tywoniak

i saw those screws - and I tried them - it did not seem to have an impact but maybe I was doing something wrong - was there a paticular process I should follow to set the limit (i.e. roll down screen to stop point and turn screw clockwise until it locks)?


----------



## DonFurious

Is this screen a step up in caparison to BOC or PP?


----------



## badkyle

I oredered a Focupix screen... It shipped yesterday so I should have it soon but I'm excited... I bought a 110" electric screen with 2.0 gain and glass beads for HD front projection. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## tiggers

I've got an HC4900 on the way and was going to go DIY for the screen before I saw this thread. Can anyone give their impressions of the Focupix screens with this projector? Especially the high gain grey screens.


I'll be using mine in a room that is light controlled, but my wife will probably use it with ambient light conditions.


----------



## tiggers

Anyone? I see lots of people ordering these projectors for the HC4900. Would like to here others impressions.


----------



## bhorrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiggers* /forum/post/13454702
> 
> 
> Anyone? I see lots of people ordering these projectors for the HC4900. Would like to here others impressions.



I have a HC4900. I first ordered the Focupix Grey1.8 and it was horrible. it had a splotch on the bottom plus when looking at a blue screen I could see waves of shinnyness(this is hard to explain I could post a picture if needed). I just received the matte white 1.3 gain and could not be happier.



One comment I have is the screen trips my GFI every once in a while has anyone seen this?


Ben


----------



## Dean Burrito

Would you say these screens have a wide viewing angle? I am considering the 16:9 tab tensioned electric 106'' 1.4 gain white. I will be using this screen with a Panasonic PT-AX 200U in a room with a decent amount of ambient light that is roughly 40' X 40'. Cool basement, can't wait...


----------



## tiggers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhorrell* /forum/post/13462753
> 
> 
> I have a HC4900. I first ordered the Focupix Grey1.8 and it was horrible. it had a splotch on the bottom plus when looking at a blue screen I could see waves of shinnyness(this is hard to explain I could post a picture if needed). I just received the matte white 1.3 gain and could not be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> One comment I have is the screen trips my GFI every once in a while has anyone seen this?
> 
> 
> Ben



Thank you. I was originally looking at the grey 1.8 as well. That or this h igh-contrast grey screen .


I do wish the website allowed searching/sorting to go down another level or two (screen size AND fixed frame AND material type versus just being able to chose one of those options). It's hard to find exactly what you want to look at, or to make a comparison!


----------



## thuway

I would be ALL over this screen if the gain was higher and it could achieve results similar to the Da-Lite High power. Any chance of seeing that?


This is a breakthrough screen though. People are recieving a few lemons, but the value of a electric screen, with a specialized gain, and comfortable price tag- it just screams buy me.


----------



## goplay912

What's the difference between the Flexio and HDvio models? Has anyone experience any screen texture problems with these screens (i.e. seeing the screen texture during bright scenes)?


----------



## jon3k

I'm considering the Flexio 16:9 125" (1.3 gain) for use with my Mitsu HC1500.


Few questions:

1) How are you guys running the power for these things? Surface mounted on the wall?


2) Everyone keeps talking about a curl problem, is it really that bad? I


3) White case or black case? Is the white case distracting?


4) I want to mount it to drop down in front of a wall mounted LCD television. Do you think I should wall mount it and just space it out some or mount from the ceiling?


----------



## Aircooled

I've had my HDVio since last October and found curling to be a non-issue if you keep the screen rolled up when not in use. I mounted mine at the top of the wall near the ceiling and added an outlet near the end of the screen. The ceiling is suspended tile so I was able to tuck the excess wire above a ceiling panel.


----------



## thuway

I'm a little upset that they don't have the screen I wanted in the flavor I wanted.



Pretty much an electric 120 inch 2.35:1 screen that was high gain.


----------



## jon3k

Are there any more coupons codes?


----------



## 2lateiownu

Will these screens take a 12 volt trigger from my HC1500?


----------



## momostallion

good thread!


i'm going to be ordering one of these for my mitsu hc1500 too. i just got my projector in a few days ago and im currently throwing a 96" picture on a wall. the wall is a beige/tan and textured but yet it's still got a heck of a picture.


im still undecided on which screen i want to go with.


the HDvio sounds like it has the best screen material but it has the shorter black drop, a "not as good" remote setup, and it's only available in silver. plus for my setup, it would require me to go to a 100" diag screen (95" viewable) which is full zoom on my projector.


the Flexio model is nice cause i can get a 96" diag screen (92" viewable) so i can dial my zoom in perfectly to match up with the black borders. the flexio model is also available in black which looks nicer imo.


once i get past the model choices, then i have to decide if i want white or grey. then i have to decide if i want 1.8 gain grey or .9 grey.


too many choices!


----------



## henrywei

So after reading the feedback here, I went ahead and got the cheapest motorized screen I could find. The Focupix 84" screen (not HDVio, just plain old Flexio) is good enough for me, and I can't complain. The link the the actual unit is below. Here are some thoughts:


- It arrived *fast*. I live in NYC, and the thing shipped from Chantilly, VA in exactly 2 days (+1 day after ordering, for 3 days total). They sent a UPS tracking number when it shipped. Shipping came out to $23 or so for standard ground shipping.

- The shipping container/box seemed pretty sturdy, but could theoretically be punctured from the side. Each of the long edges is reinforced with some sort of rigid cardboard, so it'd be pretty difficult to bend the box. The projector screen sits suspended inside the box on several styrofoam inserts. Mine arrived undamaged.

- It looks pretty nice and compact. Sort of a matte black metal finish, octagonal casing, pretty thin (but I have no basis for comparison). The focupix brand logo is unobstrusive, and beyond that, it's just a sticker, so I peeled it off. The metal casing looks like it could take a moderate amount of abuse, actually, but I'm not going to try.

- It's pretty easy to install. The projector came with mounting hardware except for the screws, so I just went to the hardware store and bought some drywall mounting stuff and then managed to hang the thing up on the wall by myself. I probably should've gotten help, but I was to eager to see how the thing looked. My own fault, but I mis-measured the first time and was off by half an inch. The screen came with a bracket on each end, so you can mount it on the wall, or the ceiling.

- The screen starts out smelling like rubber cement and curling beyond belief. I unfurled it with the attached remote control (the RF and IR ones supplied come with batteries installed too), and it looked pretty nice -- painted-on white screen with about a 2" black border on the side. But the thing definitely smelled when you got near it, and the black edges were definitely curling (though not the white part of the screen itself).

- Later, after I'd left the screen out to de-smell (upon the suggestion of others here), not only had the smell gone away in less than 24 hours, but the curling seemed to have gone away too. Bizarre. I had thought the curling would get better by keeping the screen rolled up, but oh well. I'm sure the curling will come back at some point, but the screen otherwise looks so nice that I don't think it'll really be a huge problem.

- I haven't tried setting the drop limits yet, but there are some instructions to do this that were packaged with the screen. There's a huge (18"?) black area on the top which presumably allows you to mount the screen on the ceiling without worrying where the white part will end up. I'm not planning on letting the thing fully extend, in my setup, though.

- The projected image looks great. But I'm a total novice, so I'm just using a crappy 800x600 projector I got from Staples on sale once, and I have most of the lights turned off in the room when I've tried it out so far. Plus, as others have mentioned, I'm pretty sure the 84" diagonal refers to the overall diagonal, but once you take away the black edges, it's more like 80". Fine by me, but not for others.

- Motorized mechanism works great. No complaints, and I don't really notice the noise.


All in all, even though I've only had the Focupix for a couple of days now, I'm more than satisfied. The thing was a cheap way for me to try this sort of thing out (motorized projection screen), and it arrived undamaged, and works like advertised. Yeah, it smells for the first day, and rolls on the edges a bit, but it's a great deal. Especially considering that my kid is bound to wind up messing up the screen with her crayons at some point too.










By comparison, I went over to B&H Photo/Video about a week ago, who I've always thought they have reasonably good prices if not expertise, and asked them about motorized projection screens. They quoted me some prices on Draper and Da-Lite electric screens starting at $400 and up, and that was without delivery. I had almost gone with a manual screen, which would've been a mistake.


If you're on the fence, like I was, I'd say go ahead and get one of these -- especially if you're not picky about the finer nuances of screens that you'll read on forums like avsforums. And especially if you have a coupon code. I don't work for HTDepot, nor do I get any sort of commission. Actually, that makes me wish they'd had some sort of coupon code -- seems like they were running 10% or 30% specials recently, and in fact, they might still be doing something with mountdirect, but I wasn't able to find the code.

Focupix Flexio 4:3 Electric Projector Screen W/Dual Remote-84" - Enamel Black


----------



## rbastedo

I learned to leave my screen up when I had an extremely negative experience with a Graywolf screen. Never minimize the effects of dogs and children on your HT gear.


If you don't have dogs & children just think about the kinds of accidents you (or friends) could have that could be easily cleaned off a wall but cause irreparable damage to a HT screen.


----------



## SlackerX

Are there any other opinions on the high gain grey screens--perhaps with different projectors or room setups?


----------



## thuway

I just called recently asking if there were any plans to introduce a 2.35:1 High Gain Electric screen. They told me "Unfortunately the demand for such a screen does not exist."


This makes me frown.


----------



## goplay912

henrywei,


Do you see the screen texture (silk screen effect) on your Flexio screen, especially during bright scenes?


----------



## mdalzell

I'm looking to buy one in the next couple days... I've read through the whole thread and haven't really seen much about 2 particular points that I'm curious about:


1. How fast is it? They told me on the phone that the HDVio is about 30-40 seconds and the Flexio is 60-90 seconds - is that a long time? Will the 40 seconds seem like an eternity as I watch it come down?


2. Has anyone hotwired their screen to work with a screen control unit of some kind to automatically drop/raise when you turn on/off the projector? I'd really like to do this - I already have about 35 remote controls and I'd like to save a couple button presses. I'm thinking of something like the Vutec R12VU or the Draper VIC-12. I have a 12v output on my projector.


Thanks!


Mark.


----------



## bhorrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdalzell* /forum/post/13727328
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy one in the next couple days... I've read through the whole thread and haven't really seen much about 2 particular points that I'm curious about:
> 
> 
> 1. How fast is it? They told me on the phone that the HDVio is about 30-40 seconds and the Flexio is 60-90 seconds - is that a long time? Will the 40 seconds seem like an eternity as I watch it come down?
> 
> 
> 2. Has anyone hotwired their screen to work with a screen control unit of some kind to automatically drop/raise when you turn on/off the projector? I'd really like to do this - I already have about 35 remote controls and I'd like to save a couple button presses. I'm thinking of something like the Vutec R12VU or the Draper VIC-12. I have a 12v output on my projector.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Mark.



The time is slower than most other screens but it does not bother me. It is the first thing in my remotes macro, by the times it is down the projector is still warming up.


I would like to know if you figure out any way to get this screen to accept a 12v trigger.


----------



## DonFurious

Has anyone had any luck setting the screen to fix position once extended?By using the little screw on the side.


----------



## bcrowso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DonFurious* /forum/post/13774578
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck setting the screen to fix position once extended?By using the little screw on the side.



Yeah- I have. It takes a fair amount of tweaking but I left the top setting alone and adjusted the bottom drop to where I wanted it- it worked out to be pretty precise and a repeatable drop.


----------



## TKNice

Anyone buying 2.35:1 screens from them? If so, how did they work for you?


----------



## mdalzell

I installed mine today... what a NIGHTMARE.... the screen comes with no instructions, just basically a picture of what pieces should be in the box and a chart showing what all the different screen model dimensions are. After getting it up I realized that there was no way to adjust the drop with it installed. I had to take it down and precariously balance it across 2 ladders while I fiddled with every tool in the house to get the screw to turn. About an hour later, I finally had a breakthrough and saw the screen start to twitch when I turned it a certain way. I managed to get it 95% right... and I'm leaving it like that. The top adjustment screw doesn't line up with the hole and can not be adjusted when the screen is installed, and the bottom adjustment screw is even harder to see and also doesn't line up with anything. I can't understand why they would sell it like that and not fix it! As for hooking it up to a 12v trigger, they do provide a wiring diagram and opening up the control box is simple and has easy to change connections. When I get around to that I'll post how it goes.


Other than that, looks nice, no curling, no issues, no shipping damage... and I sort of like that new plastic smell.










Mark.


----------



## abonnell

I ordered the pimped out version a few days ago - waiting to receive.


Code Item Qty Price Total

FFS169GY-92 Focupix 16:9 Widescreen Premium Silver Frame Projector Screen - 98" High Contrast Grey 1 $299.99 $299.99


----------



## SlackerX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abonnell* /forum/post/14153734
> 
> 
> I ordered the pimped out version a few days ago - waiting to receive.
> 
> 
> Code Item Qty Price Total
> 
> FFS169GY-92 Focupix 16:9 Widescreen Premium Silver Frame Projector Screen - 98" High Contrast Grey 1 $299.99 $299.99



Cool... I'm very interested to hear your results. Please let us know what projector you're using and tell us how well the screen handles ambient light if possible. Thanks!


----------



## abonnell

I'll be making a new post with pictures and all that in about 1 to 2 weeks. I will receive the projector tomorrow, should have been today but they came to late and took it back for delivery tomorrow. The screen is scheduled to arrive on Friday. This is my first projector and I determined what to get based on AVS feedback.

Its an Epson HC720 with the 98 inch - 92 inch viewable fixed screen. 13x13 room.


----------



## abonnell

subscribing to this thread so i can update it.


----------



## SlackerX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abonnell* /forum/post/14161106
> 
> 
> subscribing to this thread so i can update it.



Thanks! We'll be eagerly awaiting your feedback.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdalzell* /forum/post/13846582
> 
> 
> I installed mine today... what a NIGHTMARE.... the screen comes with no instructions, just basically a picture of what pieces should be in the box and a chart showing what all the different screen model dimensions are. After getting it up I realized that there was no way to adjust the drop with it installed. I had to take it down and precariously balance it across 2 ladders while I fiddled with every tool in the house to get the screw to turn. About an hour later, I finally had a breakthrough and saw the screen start to twitch when I turned it a certain way. I managed to get it 95% right... and I'm leaving it like that. The top adjustment screw doesn't line up with the hole and can not be adjusted when the screen is installed, and the bottom adjustment screw is even harder to see and also doesn't line up with anything. I can't understand why they would sell it like that and not fix it! As for hooking it up to a 12v trigger, they do provide a wiring diagram and opening up the control box is simple and has easy to change connections. When I get around to that I'll post how it goes.
> 
> 
> Other than that, looks nice, no curling, no issues, no shipping damage... and I sort of like that new plastic smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark.




This takes two minutes to adjust. Call in next time and I can guide you through it.


Thanks,


Alex


----------



## mitchell2345

I have been thinking about upgrading to a real screen. Right now i am using a MDF board with Behr SilverScreen paint. Anyone done the same upgrade? How did it compare?


Mitchell


----------



## rockrash

Hi i am a newbie just got a Mitsubishi HC1500 Projector and need a screen for my basement would this Focupix HDVio 16:9 High Contrast Grey work ?

Thank don't have a clue







This forum is the best


----------



## Ron Jones

Have any of you compared the Focupix 1.3 gain matte white screen material (i.e., used with their fixed frame screens) with the 'industry standard' 1.3 gain white screens such as the Da-lite Cinema Vision or Stewart Studiotek 130?


Does the Focupix Matte White have a true gain of 1.3 and does it introduce any grain or texture in the projected image?


----------



## Aircooled

I'm not sure you will get an answer to those questions. Folks like myself who purchased a Focupix HdVio 1.3, because of the low price and value that this screen offers, are unlikely to shop and compare it to a Stewart or other significantly higher priced screens.


Please don't take this the wrong way, but I'm satisfied with the Focupix screen I have, and while the grass might be greener on a Stewart, I can live with being 90% of the way there.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aircooled* /forum/post/14384965
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you will get an answer to those questions. Folks like myself who purchased a Focupix HdVio 1.3, because of the low price and value that this screen offers, are unlikely to shop and compare it to a Stewart or other significantly higher priced screens.
> 
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I'm satisfied with the Focupix screen I have, and while the grass might be greener on a Stewart, I can live with being 90% of the way there.



Companies like Da-lite, Stewart, Carada, Elite will provide free samples of their screen materials, but HTDepot didn't have any sample of their 1.3 gain matte white material to send me that I can use to compare to other screen materials. Perhaps some forum members that purchased the Focupix have samples from these other companies they can use for comparison.


Ron


----------



## bhorrell

Has anybody been able to figure out to hook up a 12V trigger. I love my screen but I would like to be able to control it with my Universal IR remote but hide the ugly control box. My projector has a trigger that I would love to use with my screen.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhorrell* /forum/post/14393489
> 
> 
> Has anybody been able to figure out to hook up a 12V trigger. I love my screen but I would like to be able to control it with my Universal IR remote but hide the ugly control box. My projector has a trigger that I would love to use with my screen.



We do not offer this option with any of our screens, how ever I will be more than glad to provide any schematics or information on the receiver boxes to help out.


----------



## rbastedo




> Quote:
> We do not offer this option with any of our screens, how ever I will be more than glad to provide any schematics or information on the receiver boxes to help out.



I love this about these guys!


I've had my screen for close to 18 months now. The only trouble I ever have (like 2 times now) is the remote loses contact with the mothership and has to be reset. Not a big deal. Screen works great all the time and the support people are great as far as I am concerned.


Just a happy customer.


----------



## SKYWLKR

I Use my Harmony 880 to control the screen with a Pseudo macro works perfectly unless I have to put the screen up before the direction relay times out (5 min) and switch's to neutral.


I have also cut the SSE effect down with light scuffing with a scotch bright pad. I did hit it a bit heavy in some areas and they are slightly diff looking but only on brighter screens and if the whole screen is bright. It did reduce the SSE to almost a non-issue but proceed at you own risk....


I have not figured out a way to fix the curl though but have an idea or two.


----------



## tick221

Just wanted to bring the thread back up, I installed a HDVio 92 today and I'm thrilled with the quality. Motor isn't the quietest but it goes up and down.


On a side note UPS never ceases to amaze me, I live close enough that I had a one day delivery window and they still managed to spear the carton. Luckily there was only one small scratch which won't show since it's on the back side of the case.


----------



## vtje




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/14408352
> 
> 
> We do not offer this option with any of our screens, how ever I will be more than glad to provide any schematics or information on the receiver boxes to help out.



Would be great if you can post receiver box schematics so we can put together some diy project.

Thanks!


----------



## lquessenberry

I use a Universal Remote MX-800 From Universal to control all of my stuff. You could move the focupix control box to a hidden location and run IR blasters from a Universal Brand RF to IR box. This is one way you could get around the 12 volt trigger.


----------



## lquessenberry

i just ordered a brand new 125" diagonal White Matte Screen from these guys. I have been using the mounts from mountdirect for a while. I will be pairing the screen with a BenQ w500 1100 lumen projector for a nice inexpensive theater. If you ever order from HTDEPOT ask for a guy named Chris. He was really nice on the phone and was very helpful. Based on Customer Service alone, I would recommend these guys to anyone. I worked as a contractor for Circus City as a Firedawg contractor for a half year and I was tired of seeing people get ripped off by buying overly priced mounts and screens. My eyes have been opened and I am very happy with these guys. I have been a professional installer for a little over a year and I have seen all screens from Stewart, Da-Lite, and Other places. For the price, these guys cannot be beat.


----------



## DonFurious

Has anyone had any issues with the screen retracting?


----------



## stoneyrok

Hi folks!

I just ordered the fixed frame 106" Black Velvet today, white matte. I will be happy to post my comments and some pictures as I get it hung and everything working. These guys were very nice, and since I missed the labor day 10% sale just by a few days, I asked if I could still get the discount and they did it for me. I asked how these compare to da-lite etc, and he said that it is the same type of material they use, but for them there is absolutely no middle man and they can sale much cheaper. They do get them in from China, so they do not actually manufactor them on-site. I wonder what the name of this screen is in China. Well ???? who knows, but after weeks of research, I just can't find anything negative about these screens. I really think it comes down to your room, your ambient light, your projector and there probably is not a one screen for all solution. I will post back later. I should have it on Thursday.


----------



## medic583

Too good to be true?


Just bought my first projector, needed to find a screen fast, found links and a couple of reviews to these screens... soooo...


"This phone number is out of service" was the first problem when calling from Canada. Second problem was the search for a phone number on Yellow.com (one that was not toll free)... no answer... third problem... no response to e-mail.


Hmm... out of business, closed for the week, phone problems... don't know... but really wanted one of these but not that dumb to risk paying for something that one can only see a web site and pay without any response or contact info.


Too bad... heard they were a good screen.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *echo* /forum/post/9662696
> 
> 
> I happened upon these from a link on projectorcentral
> 
> 
> Not only are the electric screen cheap, but they are running an introductory offer of 30% off your entire order.
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Focupix, and google only turns up htdepot when I search for it.
> 
> 
> Here's how cheap they are.
> 
> 
> After the 30%, a 16:9 Electric Matte White 92" diagonal is
> 
> 
> $237.74 (and that's including $62.75 of UPS ground shipping)
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of these guys before?
> 
> 
> My "too good to be true" detector is going off on this one.


----------



## Omnimous

I just ordered a Focupix 106" Silver Frame High Contrast Grey screen from them yesterday night and they shipped it out today! I'm also in Canada and the tracking number they sent me seems to be legit. I'll give you guys another update when I get it.


----------



## stoneyrok

Yeah man, I emailed them on a Saturday and asked for the 10% discount. Monday morning I got an email from them requesting me to call them. I called and got routed to sales right away. Talked for about 15 minutes and he answered a bunch of my questions. I ordered the Matte White 106 fixed frame black velvet, and got the 10% off. It shipped on Tuesday and I got emailed a tracking number automatically wth UPS as the courier. It arrived on Thursday in tact. I took pics of the package since I have read some had questions about this and some getting damaged, also pics of the parts, the assembly, and now finally hung on the wall, and picscomparing the quality to a cambridge screen that was a temp before this one arrived. Sorry you had problems medic, I wonder if you go the right people www.htdepot.com 1-800-620-8006.


I will be posting the pics soon.


----------



## medic583

aww...







yep... that's the phone number and web site I tried (1-800-620-8006 - out of service) and I even spent the time searching for an alternate number on the web (in case the 800 number wasn't working for Canada), found one on yellow.com and got no answer at the number listed there (703) 378-7486.

[email protected] was the e-mail addy I sent my mail off to (it went out from our mail server Monday Sept 22)... still no response...


Thanks for the reply Omnimous and stoneyrok... I ended up going with another brand from TigerDirect on Thursday, someone answered the phone for my questions, order placed via the web at the same time and shipped out that day...


Glad to hear that someone got through and they are still available to others... Maybe the next time I need one I'll try again...


----------



## rottnpup

Are any specials or codes available for avs members right now for htdepot?


----------



## Chris Skarp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *medic583* /forum/post/14758701
> 
> 
> aww...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep... that's the phone number and web site I tried (1-800-620-8006 - out of service) and I even spent the time searching for an alternate number on the web (in case the 800 number wasn't working for Canada), found one on yellow.com and got no answer at the number listed there (703) 378-7486.
> 
> [email protected] was the e-mail addy I sent my mail off to (it went out from our mail server Monday Sept 22)... still no response...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Omnimous and stoneyrok... I ended up going with another brand from TigerDirect on Thursday, someone answered the phone for my questions, order placed via the web at the same time and shipped out that day...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that someone got through and they are still available to others... Maybe the next time I need one I'll try again...



Sorry, Medic583, if you're calling from Canada, please dial our direct line 703-997-1618. We'll be more than happy to answer any questions there.










-Chris

HTDepot and Mountdirect

Tech Support Manager


----------



## BenJF3

Looking for a review from anyone using the fixed frame models. I'm looking for the 80" model to use with a Mitsubishi HC5500 (1200 Lumens) at a throw distance of approximately 10 ft. I'm concerned about hotspotting and uniformity. I can't see spending $500 or more on a screen, but these do see too good to be true. Any input would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## rbastedo

Just thought I'd mention that after 19 months my screen is still PERFECT!!!


Oh, and how cool is it that they still monitor this thread and answer people's questions?


Good product, good price and good support - hard to beat that combination!


----------



## BenJF3

Glad to hear, but I'm wondering if the material for the fixed frame screen is the same as what you have?

rbastedo - How is the color uniformity and is there any hot spotting?


----------



## rbastedo

To my eye color uniformity is excellent and there are no hotspots.

I've watched nearly 2300 hours of HD material on this screen.


----------



## BenJF3

Thanks for the reply. I wish someone could confirm whether or not the fixed frame version is made from the same material as your pull down.


----------



## rbastedo




> Quote:
> I wish someone could confirm whether or not the fixed frame version is made from the same material as your pull down.



Call them and ask, they should be able to tell you this answer very quickly.

Then tell us what they said.


----------



## Gleep52

I tried to read all the pages here but am really excited so I'll just ask - has anyone bought the 2+ gain screens? Are they really brighter and worth it, or does it hotspot strangely or such? I see a 2.0 and a 2.2 gain screens... just wondering as I plan to get the Sanyo HD1080P projector releasing later this month to use with a newer screen... figured the 2.0 or 2.2 gains would help a lot with the lower lumen output?


----------



## medic583




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Skarp* /forum/post/14795444
> 
> 
> Sorry, Medic583, if you're calling from Canada, please dial our direct line 703-997-1618. We'll be more than happy to answer any questions there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Chris
> 
> HTDepot and Mountdirect
> 
> Tech Support Manager



Chris... thanks for posting the number here for others to see. I don't know if it was just the week i called, the week I visited the site... whatever... but I'm sure the direct line will be of help to others whom may have wanted some info. first before purchasing.


Anyhow... had to buy another brand last month... but in the future if I need another one... I'll definately check out htdepot again







.


----------



## whiskey > work

In the opinion of you AVSers, do you think you could get way with mounting the 103" motorized screen to the top of this entertainment center?
http://www.standsandmounts.com/index...OD&ProdID=6057 


I really want my pj in the living room, but got a decent LCD that would be used for full time viewing.


----------



## mdalzell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/14875336
> 
> 
> In the opinion of you AVSers, do you think you could get way with mounting the 103" motorized screen to the top of this entertainment center?
> http://www.standsandmounts.com/index...OD&ProdID=6057



You should be able to mount it to the inside top with no problem, but it doesn't look wide enough. The 103" screen is 100" wide and that cabinet only looks to be 60-70"


Mark.


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdalzell* /forum/post/14877857
> 
> 
> You should be able to mount it to the inside top with no problem, but it doesn't look wide enough. The 103" screen is 100" wide and that cabinet only looks to be 60-70"
> 
> 
> Mark.



yeah, that's what I thought. Thanks for the reply


----------



## cdnewmanpac

I received a 100" (95 viewable) electric HDVio screen with the 2.2gain white glass bead screen material. I originally called thinking I'd get the 1.8gain HC grey, but they strongly advised this one instead.


I'm using a Panny900 with 600 hrs on the current lamp, high lamp output setting. The projector is mounted 75" off the floor (I have 11' ceiling, so a 4' extension tube on a ceiling mount), 11'6" from the screen, which is mounted on a beige wall (a darker beige, but still a fairly light wall color). We sit 11' from the screen with a head height about 36". The room is a kitchen/living/dining room of a loft conversion of a 100+ year old department store. I can achieve almost complete light control, especially at night, but much of our viewing is done with some ambient light.


My previous screen was an elite manual pulldown HC gray (0.9gain, I think).


The screen was more difficult to install than the elite and 2 people were mandatory (I don't see how you could do it solo). I have metal studs in the wall, so mounted with 4 toggle bolts through drywall.


The screen drop was perfect out of the box, but they told me I could call if I needed to adjust it and they'd talk me through it. The screen sits about 3" out from the wall, drops/retracts pretty slowly, but also pretty quiet (compared to what we have at work).


Out of the box, the screen has a few wrinkles in the lower 6". If these don't go away in a week or so, I'll call HTDepot. They are not visible when watching movies.


I watched part of Godfather II, some L+O on TNT (the dullest HD channel I have) and some Discovery HD Theater. When sitting at the dining room table behind the living area (about 68" head height) with enough light to eat, the screen was noticably brighter than the elite HC Gray. With a bunch of light on, it still washed out on TNT, but stayed pretty vibrant on DiscoveryHD.


With all lights off on the couch, the screen was brighter than the HC Gray and colors were more vibrant, but black was definitely grayer. Not hugely so (and the Panny is pretty gray comparted to today's best projectors), but it is different. I don't see any of the screen material, even in the snow scenes in GFII. I don't see hotspotting and there was no sparkle. While it was not as bright sitting on the couch as at the dining table, it was still better than the HC gray.


We needed something that would allow some viewing in ambient light while we ate, would "pop" when all lights were off on a blu ray and would stick out far enough that we could display art on the wall when the screen was up. In that regard, the screen so far works great.


If any problems occur, or the wrinkles persist, I'll post back. If any one has something they want me to test, I'm happy to do so.

Chris


----------



## reikoshea

Anyone tried the 1.3 Matte White yet? This is the last item on my HT check list, and this screen looks very promising for the price.


----------



## neekos

+1


----------



## taxman48

learned of the website and brand thru a good review at Audioholics..I would like to get a nice 100" screen to be mounted in front of my new 52" LCD. New to the FP topic but not HT. Do I get a screen 1st or proj.? Last row will be aprox. 14' from screen..thanks in advance.. Here is the review site: http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/p...io-electric-rf


----------



## BenJF3

I'd really like to see a review for the fixed frame screens somewhere. They are made of a vinyl material like the Carada at a 1/2 the price and have a velvet black surround. I might take a chance and buy one to try it out and if I do, I'll be sure to post a review. I'm just surprised we are not seeing more people talking about these for the price.


----------



## TBrooke

I know this is an old story but I am debating between the Gray and whit focupix. I noticed that some folks on this thread have been unhappy with the gray citing sparkles, etc. I am thinking of the hdVIO which is .9 gain as opposed to 1.8 of the other model. Anyone have this screen and are you happy with it?


Tom


----------



## garrettmoore

Any experiences with the Flexio screens? I'm considering the 96 or 103" Flexio white.


I'm wondering what installation is like, and how close it can be installed to the ceiling without needing to do major work (I rent, so I can't do anything too crazy to my ceiling).


I'd like to ceiling install it in front of my TV, and have it come down no lower than the top of my center speaker, which *may* be possible depending on how far it hangs from the ceiling and how long the drop is.


I'll try to get some exact measurements this weekend.


edit:

Also, using a Mitsubishi HD1000u in a light controlled room. White or Grey screen, thoughts?


----------



## amp74

I received my 130" 2.35 fixed frame on friday. Literally the same design and assembly instructions as the 106" elite screen it replaced. Literally. No difference in how designed or assembled. perhaps elite sources their screens from the same chinese manufacturer. BTW what a phenomenal deal for 450 shipped. IT LOOKS AWESOME.


----------



## neekos

is it the 1.3 matte white screen ?


----------



## BenJF3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amp74* /forum/post/15134916
> 
> 
> I received my 130" 2.35 fixed frame on friday. Literally the same design and assembly instructions as the 106" elite screen it replaced. Literally. No difference in how designed or assembled. perhaps elite sources their screens from the same chinese manufacturer. BTW what a phenomenal deal for 450 shipped. IT LOOKS AWESOME.



I've been waiting for someone to mention how the fixed frame Focupix screens stack up. Sounds like they are a great deal!


----------



## BenJF3

amp, would you be able to post some pictures with a "review" based on what you think? I'd like to see/hear about the build quality, especially the corner joints and the velvet trim. I know the material is a vinyl similar to the Carada screens in so much as it stretches, but does the screen give enough tension? Any waves or bending?


Any thoughts and or info you can provide would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## pr8hd

Just ordered a 103" (100" viewable") electric flexio. I know it has a long electrical cord to power the unit, with a controller on the cord. Has anyone successfully lopped this thing off and hardwired it instead of plugging it in? Anyone know if there is a transformer inside? Trying to get a "semi-professional" look







I know the question was asked before, but no one responded...


----------



## neekos

should be receiving my 100" fixed frame 1.3 gain Focupix screen tomorrow. I'll post my findings. This will be a good comparison with the two other screens I've owned. One being the Infocus Grey screen (fixed), and a generic Matte White screen off fleabay.


----------



## reikoshea

Is that the matte white 1.3? Please do let us know. I was thinking about that one or .9 grey screen. Id like to see how it stacks up.


----------



## neekos

yes, that's the one.


----------



## neekos

Initial report. The frame is very well made, but the velvet is thin and in a few minor areas, it was worn, although from a distance of a few feet you can't see it. Not an issue when watching a movie.


Be prepared as there is no instruction manual either. The process was easy to figure out once you analyze all the parts.


Initial findings are (after you realize the smell of the canvas will last a few days) that this is a fine screen for the price. I will report on the picture quality once I log in a few hours of movies. I'll also post some pics when I receive my camera any day now.


----------



## BenJF3

Does it use snaps to attach the screen material? Also, the velvet could likely be replaced if needed. You can get rolls of self sticking velvet trim made for screens off eBay. I'll be very interested in knowing/seeing how it performs with a picture.


----------



## neekos

No, it uses rods that get inserted in the material sleeves which then get supported by plastic knobs through a small opening in the fabric. There are 7 holders on the top and bottom rails and 5 on each side. Once the material is in place, it is very secure and tight.


----------



## tonywood

Has anyone tried the premium 1.5 gain matte white vinyl fabric?


----------



## TBrooke

For anyone with these screens. What is the width of the case in relation to the screen width. Inother words is the end-to-end size in the specs on the Htdepot web page the width of the material or the screen case? i have a 106" wide area I want to place the screen and I want to get the biest screen I can fit.


----------



## amp74

the vinyl stretches in the exact fashion of the elite screen, and achieved a tension that shows no visible rippling of any kind. i cant emphasize enough what a deal this screen was. it is a 1.5 gain matte white. corners are joined by an L shaped heavy plastic/fiberglass insert and then are screwed together at each corner of the L. If you have ever owned an elite screen, you will find NO DIFFERENCE whatsoever. They must come off the same manufacturing line. BTW I love it.


----------



## BenJF3

amp, I'm on the HTDepot site right now and want to pull the trigger on a fixed frame screen because the discount is still active and tomorrow they are raising prices. Could you post some pics? I'm interested to know how the trim is, how tight the corner joints are, etc. Does it produce a good image and how is the viewing angle? Viewing angle is a concern because I have seating to the left and right of the screen. Thanks for any info you can provide! I'm looking at the 85" Matte White because the 95" is just going to be too big for the wall.


----------



## rbastedo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TBrooke* /forum/post/15169551
> 
> 
> For anyone with these screens. What is the width of the case in relation to the screen width. Inother words is the end-to-end size in the specs on the Htdepot web page the width of the material or the screen case? i have a 106" wide area I want to place the screen and I want to get the biest screen I can fit.



If you read the first page of this thread you will see that's pretty much the question I asked 02/14/2007.


For my screen, "92 inch" (hdvio electric) the case is 87". The viewable area is 86" diagonal. The case width matched the spec from the supplier.


----------



## amp74

my fixed frame is 2.5" wide


----------



## neekos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amp74* /forum/post/15179695
> 
> 
> the vinyl stretches in the exact fashion of the elite screen, and achieved a tension that shows no visible rippling of any kind. i cant emphasize enough what a deal this screen was. it is a 1.5 gain matte white. corners are joined by an L shaped heavy plastic/fiberglass insert and then are screwed together at each corner of the L. If you have ever owned an elite screen, you will find NO DIFFERENCE whatsoever. They must come off the same manufacturing line. BTW I love it.



amp74, I believe the gain of the screen is 1.3


----------



## BenJF3

Well, I'm going to take a shot with an 85" Fixed Frame. The price of just under $200 shipped is a good one and the measurements fit my wall very well. I wanted to go bigger, but the room layout and wall would have a 90-92" pushing the limits. Since the viewing distances are 10ft or less, I feel an 85" will be perfect. I just can't see spending $500+ on a Carada to get a nominal and maybe even none noticeable difference in PQ. Plus, I'm a little at ease with some of the others who chimed in that own this.


----------



## BenJF3

Ok, pulled the trigger on the 85" 1.3 Gain 16:9 fixed frame screen. For under $200, I figure if it turns out to be crap I'll eat the shipping/restock and send it back. However, judging from what others are saying these seems to give a good picture and that's my concern. Sure, I'm not expecting a screen that rivals the $500 plus ones, but I'm sure it will give at least as good a picture as the $50 Infocus hanging there now which looks good to me. We shall see as I have my 6500 and the mount and screen should ship tomorrow. I will post a full review and try to do some pictures if my father will let me borrow his DSLR as my digital Kodak won't do it justice.


----------



## neekos

Ben, I think you are going to really like it. I'll be posting my findings tomorrow.


----------



## BenJF3

Yes, it's worth my time. I wanted to get a Carada, but the one I wanted was over $600! I don't doubt Carada Screens quality at all, but I think most all screens are overpriced. If the Carada was around $300-400 then I would have gone with that. Again, if this screen turns out to be bad to the point that I can't stand it then it goes back and I take a slight hit. Bottom line for me is the end PQ. If the frame isn't perfect, no biggie. I have my entire wall done with black and maroon curtains to give it a "theater like" appearance.The screen is going to blend into that. It's not going to be out against a white wall. I think more people need to get these screens and get info out there or maybe have a professional review done. Do I expect a $200 screen to outperform a $500 or $1000 screen? Of course not, but it should display a quality image for most people. I will do a full write up on it once I'm done. That may not come until after Xmas though. I will talk to my father about getting his DSLR and tripod so I get get some quality screen shots. They might not do an image justice, but I will try to get them good enough to give the general idea.


----------



## curtis104




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pr8hd* /forum/post/15143879
> 
> 
> Just ordered a 103" (100" viewable") electric flexio. I know it has a long electrical cord to power the unit, with a controller on the cord. Has anyone successfully lopped this thing off and hardwired it instead of plugging it in? Anyone know if there is a transformer inside? Trying to get a "semi-professional" look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the question was asked before, but no one responded...



I hardwired my 103" screen with no problem. I also spliced the wire for the remote unit and joined it back together again with interconnects.


Anyone here purchased a Glass Beaded screen. I have 96" Electric one that I want to sell. It is not working well in my Home Theater setting.


----------



## neekos

I've logged about 55 hours on the Focupix 100" 1.3 gain fixed screen. Compared to my two previous screens (Infocus Grey fixed, Ebay generic 1.3 Matte White fixed), the Focupix has better contrast and still enough punch in brightness. It does not do well in full lighting, but not many do. The black level is much better than I expected. The colors are very accurate to my eyes. In a dedicated theater room, you can't go wrong with this screen and price. The velvet border adds a touch of class and light absorption on the screens frame and works well.


There is really no comparison between the other two screens I had. The Infocus had a glare off the aluminum frame and had a very flat picture to it. The Ebay screen was decent but suffered from black level performance and a sagging of the wood frame in the middle. The Focupix is nice and tight once assembled with no chance of frame buckling.


I recommend this screen to people on a budget. You get a fine picture and well made screen that will last years.


----------



## BenJF3

Thanks Neekos. I really thought about going with a Carada Brilliant White which I'm sure is a quality screen as everyone that has one claims, but $600 for an 80" is steep. As stated, I am impressed by the cheap Infocus pulldown I got with my IN72, so virtually anything is a step up. I did like the Carada Criterion screen with the beveled edge and would have pulled the trigger if it was around $300-$400, it was over $600. I was about to settle on an Elite E-Z Frame but even that was over $300 and from what people are saying, these Focupix screens are virtually identical. Mine has shipped, so it should be here in a few days and then I will start work on the wall and give a review. I decided to spend a tad more on my projector by upgrading to a HC6500 instead of an HC5500, mainly for the better black level. I ended up getting a great price on it and stayed under my $2500 budget. I'm not knocking the 5500 as it's an outstanding unit as well. Since my mount shipped today as well, it should arrive on or within a day of the screen. This will be a busy week. My only real concern was the mention of the velvet being in rough shape. Maybe possible you got a defect or mis-packaged unit that was rubbing during handling. My other consideration was a Maxsuma off eBay, but the dimensions just didn't seem right and the seller couldn't confirm. There should be a large market for budget screens and so far these seem to fit the bill.


----------



## neekos

the velvet spots that I noticed where only visible from up close. At a few feet away, you do not notice it, and you definitely do not see it with the lights down. HTDepot said they would send me another frame rail if I wanted one, but I opted to put the frame together and enjoy it the day I received it.


Congrats on the PJ and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## BenJF3

Well, I'll have time before I install, so I could do any exchange if need be. Good to hear they have responsive customer service. So far, they have been very good with answering my emails and questions.


----------



## BenJF3

Ok, screen is built! First thing I have to say is how straightforward it was. Very easy to follow instructions. Next, the frame is phenomenal for the price paid! The trim looks nice and the corners are tight once screwed down. I'm extremely impressed with the frame. Now, the jury is out on the actual screen material as I've yet to mount it and throw an image on it. I did hold it up in front of the PJ and can say it is a very bright image, but I didn't have time to look it over otherwise. I've got alot going on, so I might have to wait until my day off next week. The only problem thus far is that about three wrinkles/creases remain in the upper left corner. The actual assembly of the screen fabric went smooth and the rod and clip method they use is ok. I did call HTDepot about the wrinkles and talked to Alex who said to give it a few days. It should be noted that the screen material comes rolled up and has wrinkles until it is properly tensioned. Alex said that should the creases remain that they will send a new one to replace it. I don't even know if these will show up in an image, but I can see them. There is no way to really adjust the tension either. I can pull the screen a bit tighter and they go away, but there is no way to "lock" in that tightness. Overall, I'm glad I got this and can't wait to throw my HC6500 onto it. I must also comment on the customer service of HTDepot. They answer emails/phones and have been responsive. I will reserve final judgment for when I view an image on it.


----------



## DIY Guy

*DIY FYI*


If you're inclined to repair a bald spot on your velvet frame, here's just the ticket. It's a technique called flocking and you can get supplies here for under 10 bucks.


You simply dab the acrylic adhesive onto the bare area, fill the applicator with flocking and squeeze the applicator over the damaged area. Let it dry and remove any loose fibers. Once cured, it will look as good as new.


BTW, I ordered a fixed frame this week from HTdepot and will be retiring my DIY screen. The frame on my DIY screen was flocked and it turned out great.


Thanks Guys, your reports swayed me to pull the trigger on the FP!


----------



## Ron Jones

I just received a 120" Focupix tab tensioned electric screen this past week and put it up on Wednesday. Overall it seems like a nice screen, however it has one vertical wave near the left side that extends vertical for perhaps a foot. The tension adjustment won't eliminate it and I had hoped that leaving the screen extended for a few days would help. I called HTDepot and they advised that frequently this would help. However, its been 3 days now and the wave it still there. Are there any other owners of the Focupix tensioned electic screens on the AVS Forum that have had similar issues?


----------



## BenJF3

Just an update on my earlier comment about the wrinkles/crease my fixed frame. Alex seems to have been right. After a few days at the tensioned setting they appear to be fading and going completely. I won't know until I hang it, but so far for the money, I'm impressed. The acid test will be actually throwing an image to it. These comments have been strictly on build quality.


----------



## BenJF3

Well, I got it mounted after modifying my wall to accommodate the wires running down the back. First major problem is that the dimensions are wrong. The screen is supposed to have a viewable area of 70"W x 39"H which would give me an 80" viewable image as advertised. The ACTUAL dimensions are 69"Wx37H which leaves about 1.5" of black to each side of the image!!!! I tried messing with the vertical position and lens shift/zoom to no avail until I finally measured the actual screen area only to find the discrepancy. I have to contact HTDepot now and see what they are going to do because the screen is basically worthless to me at this point. Sure, I can zoom the image but I lose a large portion of it. I'm pretty PO'd about this right now, as I spent all day building out the wall to mount the screen only to find that I basically can't use it! It's disappointing because the screen is built very solid and the frame is very elegant, but if the image doesn't fit on it, what good is it? Unless the HC6500 has a vertical size on it so I can "fit" the image, but I really don't want to compromise it either. I won't go negative on HTDepot because they didn't build it and I won't unless they give me a hard time about taking it back. Did anyone else with a fixed frame screen have this problem? It's a pain because I really like the screen otherwise.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/15258610
> 
> 
> Well, I got it mounted after modifying my wall to accommodate the wires running down the back. First major problem is that the dimensions are wrong. The screen is supposed to have a viewable area of 70"W x 39"H which would give me an 80" viewable image as advertised. The ACTUAL dimensions are 69"Wx37H which leaves about 1.5" of black to each side of the image!!!! I tried messing with the vertical position and lens shift/zoom to no avail until I finally measured the actual screen area only to find the discrepancy. I have to contact HTDepot now and see what they are going to do because the screen is basically worthless to me at this point. Sure, I can zoom the image but I lose a large portion of it. I'm pretty PO'd about this right now, as I spent all day building out the wall to mount the screen only to find that I basically can't use it! It's disappointing because the screen is built very solid and the frame is very elegant, but if the image doesn't fit on it, what good is it? Unless the HC6500 has a vertical size on it so I can "fit" the image, but I really don't want to compromise it either. I won't go negative on HTDepot because they didn't build it and I won't unless they give me a hard time about taking it back. Did anyone else with a fixed frame screen have this problem? It's a pain because I really like the screen otherwise.



I appears your specific issue in fitting the image to the screen's viewable area is not the slightly smaller screen size than what was expected, but rather the ratio of the screen. If the viewable dimensions are exactly 37" x 69" as you posted then that's a 1.86 ratio rather that the 1.78 ratio thats it's supposed to be. For a 37" vertical size the width should be only 65.86". If your projector is projecting a correct 1.78 ratio image, then if you use the zoom to just fill the horz. width of the screen (i.e., 69") the vertical size would be 38.76" or extending just under 1" onto the top and bottom black borders of the screen. This would work well for a lot of movies on Blu-ray since many are filmed with at the Cinema Stardard 1.85 ratio with narrow black bars at the top and bottom when the full 1.78 frame is displayed. Bottom line it appears you received a nominal 1.85 ratio screen rather than a 1.78 screen. I'd ask them to replace with with a correct ratio screen.


----------



## BenJF3

Ok, just got off the phone with HTDepot and they were EXTREMELY helpful with coming to a resolution. Apparently they got batch of these that were not to the proper spec and unfortunately, I got one. What they are going to do is let me keep this one (for now) and send me the replacement side rails as well as a new screen material. This way I can replace the short rails with the 39" ones and affix the proper size material. Then they are supplying a return shipping label for the wrong sized pieces. This is a very acceptable solution because I don't have to be without my unit and I should still be able to make my Xmas install deadline as the top mount holes will still line up. Thusfar I couldn't be more satisfied with the customer service. Sure, I wish it was right the first time, but these things happen and so long as the company makes good on it, I'm ok with it.


A side note on image quality. On pure blank white or blue screens there appears to be some hotspotting or banding, but nothing viewable when actually watching an show or movie. I may still have to adjust the screen and projector (center and level) to address it. For the price paid, I think it will suit my needs well once complete. Would a Carada perform better? Certainly, but it's also about $500 more. The frame on this is almost identical in looks to the Criterion. The actual screen material could probably be a bit beefier, but the frame alone is worth what I paid even if I had to modify it and replace the material later. As long as I get replacement rails that are in as good of shape as what I have and the material comes out like what I have, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## neekos

Glad to hear they were helping you.


----------



## BenJF3

Hey, I'm the first to criticize bad service, but also the first to praise good service and so far they are working with me to resolve the issue. You can't ask for more than that. I will give a final detailed review of the whole experience when complete, but so far have to say HTDepot is top notch.


----------



## jabney

I went with the 1.3 white as i prefer the added brightness. I was able to see a few moments of "The Bank Job" on both the grey and the white while at Htdepot to help me make my decision. If your withing a couple hours from there Chantilly location i would strongly advise you to go in person to pick out your screen. At least that way no carrier can damage your screen beside you can fill up with gas in that area for 1.50 a gallon. The grey does give better perceived contrast but the AX200U does a good job with contrast anyway.


here's some pics of my setup and a few screenshots. The pics probably don't look to good because i suck with a camera but here goes it.


The mount similiar to what i used to hang the screen.










Screen mounted to ceiling Closeup










Screen mounted to ceiling Wide










Screen down fully










Obligatory Screenshots ( Which by the way don't do the image justice )






















I hope the pics are not to bad. Overall i'm thoroughly pleased with the service from Htdepot and the quality of the screen that i received. I would buy from them again in a heartbeat i also got a 40' HDMI cable from the that works perfectly and the projector mount you see beside the projector in the pic below.









If anyone has any questions about the screen please don't hesitate to ask.


Thanks


----------



## BenJF3

I too opted for white. I like the pop my 1.4 gain provides and it helps with ambient light. Plus the black levels on my Mits HC6500 are great to begin with, so I decided against a grey. I'd would mind trying a grey if you could buy the material separate. My main concern was that once you go with a grey screen, you won't have a truly "white" background at the expense of better blacks. Also, the .9 gain of the grey would most certainly be a wash with any ambient light.


----------



## SledBC

Bit the bullet and ordered the following (shipped to Canada)

the current 12% off really makes this a bargain.


FXO169A-100-BK Focupix Flexio 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 103" - Enamel Black 1 $219.99 $219.99

DSC-63 Santa is on his way!:12% off select [FXO169A-100-BK] 1 -$26.40 -$26.40


Sub Total: $193.59

Tax: $0.00

Shipping: $92.09

Grand Total: $285.68


99% sure I'm getting an Epson HC720 and mounting approx 14' back so 100" screen should be about perfect.


----------



## BenJF3

Well, so far the service has been outstanding. I received my replacement parts today to make the screen the proper aspect ratio. Unfortunately, the replacement part I received were slightly banged up. I was able to lightly wet the velvet and brush it out with a nail brush. On top of that, the replacement screen material was scuffed in two very minuscule spots, but enough to bug me. Try as I might, I could not get them out. I removed and reapplied the slightly smaller screen which stretched out very snugly from top to bottom. (The replacement was extremely tight from side to side). Overall, the PQ is good, not great due to some hotspotting depending on where I sit. I think this may be due to the higher gain that this has compared to my prior Infocus pulldown. I am debating what to do. I suppose I could try and see if the would sell me a gray material to attach, but this is not really noticeable during regular viewing. Only see it with a blank white raster. Personally, the screen is not bad for the money. I do think I would have had fewer issues going with the Carada, but it also would have been hundreds more. The way I look at it is this. The frame was worth the price paid. I can always get a laminate down the road and insert it into the frame. I will have to wait a few day and see how the screen settles while stretched out on the longer frame.


So far, I have to say that HTDepot has been _*very*_ helpful in resolving the issues. I can recommend them highly in that area. As far as hotspotting, I don't know if it's the screen or other factors. Even the person I was in communication with from Carada didn't guarantee that theirs wouldn't show hotspots because as he stated "that's usually handled on your end". I will see how it performs this week after it hangs for a few days.


----------



## lotc

does htdepot ship free within the united states? I am ready to checkout but after applying the 12% discount and entering my Zip code the price still stays the same.


----------



## BenJF3

Not that I know of unless they are running some kind of special.


----------



## SledBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotc* /forum/post/15308238
> 
> 
> does htdepot ship free within the united states? I am ready to checkout but after applying the 12% discount and entering my Zip code the price still stays the same.



Does the shipping happen to be 12% of the screen cost for you? The shipping cost is in a little drop down box on the page once you enter your zip code and press recalculate.


----------



## lotc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledBC* /forum/post/15308615
> 
> 
> Does the shipping happen to be 12% of the screen cost for you? The shipping cost is in a little drop down box on the page once you enter your zip code and press recalculate.



Yes I selected regular ground 3-5 but the price still doesnt change, maybe its my browser. I will try on another computer, I want to get this done before the 12% expires. Wish the HD series came in a 103in but they only make a 100 and 110 so I guess I will go with the Flexio series. Is there a big difference in picture quality between the two?


----------



## reikoshea

mine was estimated at 30 bucks (to Texas from Virginia).


----------



## XrayEyes

jabney-


This looks like the Flexio model. Did you look at the HDVio series when you were there? What were the differences? Thanks


----------



## uabcar

I'm looking at one of the 125" screens to use for 2.35:1 movies. The description says this: "Top Drop: 0-18" adjustable" Is it possible to set the drop stop even before the top masking comes down? I would need to stop the screen at about 45" or so.


----------



## lotc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabney* /forum/post/15282269
> 
> 
> I went with the 1.3 white as i prefer the added brightness. I was able to see a few moments of "The Bank Job" on both the grey and the white while at Htdepot to help me make my decision. If your withing a couple hours from there Chantilly location i would strongly advise you to go in person to pick out your screen. At least that way no carrier can damage your screen beside you can fill up with gas in that area for 1.50 a gallon. The grey does give better perceived contrast but the AX200U does a good job with contrast anyway.
> 
> 
> here's some pics of my setup and a few screenshots. The pics probably don't look to good because i suck with a camera but here goes it.
> 
> 
> The mount similiar to what i used to hang the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen mounted to ceiling Closeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen mounted to ceiling Wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen down fully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory Screenshots ( Which by the way don't do the image justice )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the pics are not to bad. Overall i'm thoroughly pleased with the service from Htdepot and the quality of the screen that i received. I would buy from them again in a heartbeat i also got a 40' HDMI cable from the that works perfectly and the projector mount you see beside the projector in the pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any questions about the screen please don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Looks pretty sweet jabney....is this a flexo model? I just ordered a 110 the biggest I can have for my 10x10 room. I just have a few more questions....what type of ceiling mounts and what type of screws did you use to ceiling mount it and did you screw them into studs on the wall...thanks


sorry for so many questions.


----------



## SledBC

Can anyone tell me the actual screen width and the length of the round bar on the bottom of the flexio 100" motorized screen? Mine wont be here for a few days and i would love to mount my inwall speakers but i need to make sure the screen will drop between them.


----------



## AMG731

Okay my first post and intro in the world of HT. My wife and I got a great deal on the HC4900. It was a dipslay at a local electronics retailer. We imediately purchased this screen; 84"(80" viewable) 16:9 1.8 gain Gray.

I have to say so far so good with high expectations. The screen arrived yesterday, respectably quick over the recent holiday intact and what seems to be complete. It will be installed tomorrow along with the projector...

I've seen several posts with reference to the HC4900 and would just like to get a real experience with this projrctor & screen situation.

I know, I'll see after tomorrow...but like I said I'm new to this whole thing and would like to hear from more experience.


This string is really helpful...


----------



## nittany77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SKYWLKR* /forum/post/14481653
> 
> 
> I Use my Harmony 880 to control the screen with a Pseudo macro works perfectly unless I have to put the screen up before the direction relay times out (5 min) and switch's to neutral.




Where did you get the macro to do this? I have the same remote and would like to use it for the screen.


----------



## SledBC

I received my screen and set it up, overall I'm happy, considering the price, the build quality is fine and the remotes work great. There is a few more waves in the screen than I would like, what is an acceptable amount/location of waves in one of these non-tensioned screens? When watching sports as the camera pans left and right i can see a considerable amount of distortion. Should I call them? Or is this normal?


----------



## BenJF3

I have a fixed frame and while perfectly flat and tensioned it shows what appear to be "stretch marks" on bright scenes as well as hotspots at certain viewing angles. I'm not really happy with it, but I'm hoping I can work something out with HTDepot. After being very responsive when the shipped the wrong size, my email has gone unanswered. I still have the packaging and really don't want to send everything else back until it's resolved. I'd like to exchange the white material for the HC Gray .9 Gain. I'm thinking the 1.4 is too much and it's throwing light back at the viewing area. The build quality is excellent and I would have paid what I paid for the frame alone. Worst case is I keep what I have and install a laminate into the existing frame. I'd like to stay around 1.0 gain like I had with my Infocus screen. I can't really go negative on it because of what companies like Carada are charging in relation to what I paid for this is a massive difference.


----------



## jabney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotc* /forum/post/15367533
> 
> 
> Looks pretty sweet jabney....is this a flexo model? I just ordered a 110 the biggest I can have for my 10x10 room. I just have a few more questions....what type of ceiling mounts and what type of screws did you use to ceiling mount it and did you screw them into studs on the wall...thanks
> 
> 
> sorry for so many questions.



sorry for the late reply...i mounted my screen with Cobra Ceiling Driller it comes with the screw that you use. I brought mines from Lowes.

I screwed into drywall and so far all is well.


----------



## hugabone

How does this screen compare to the Elite Cinetension motorized. I know they are both made in China but is there a difference? I know the Cinetension has the 12v trigger. Is one better than the other?


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hugabone* /forum/post/15591100
> 
> 
> How does this screen compare to the Elite Cinetension motorized. I know they are both made in China but is there a difference? I know the Cinetension has the 12v trigger. Is one better than the other?



I purchased the Focupix 120" tensioned screen in December and picked it over the Elite because of the 1.4 gain vs. 1.1 gain of the Elite matte white material. The only issue I have with the Focupix is mine has one small wave in the fabric, that probably came from shipping, that I have not been able to get rid of. You can see it with a projected image but it's not real obvious. Its toward the lower left side of the screen the tension system cannot eliminate it. The issue I have with HTDepot is by the time I received my screen (approx. $170 shipping from VA to FL via motor freight) they were out of stock of the 120" size in the tensioned model and said that it may be a few months before they get any more in stock (its now been about 6 weeks) if I demand a replacement. They also would want me to pay for the return shipping.


----------



## hugabone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/15594805
> 
> 
> I purchased the Focupix 120" tensioned screen in December and picked it over the Elite because of the 1.4 gain vs. 1.1 gain of the Elite matte white material. The only issue I have with the Focupix is mine has one small wave in the fabric, that probably came from shipping, that I have not been able to get rid of. You can see it with a projected image but it's not real obvious. Its toward the lower left side of the screen the tension system cannot eliminate it. The issue I have with HTDepot is by the time I received my screen (approx. $170 shipping from VA to FL via motor freight) they were out of stock of the 120" size in the tensioned model and said that it may be a few months before they get any more in stock (its now been about 6 weeks) if I demand a replacement. They also would want me to pay for the return shipping.



Thanks, I went to their warehouse last week and saw the motorized tensioned screen. Not bad but I dont know much about screens. I might just get it from only because I can pick it up and take it back if I have problems. The screen gain is another reason why I might go with Focupix.


----------



## jabney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hugabone* /forum/post/15595019
> 
> 
> Thanks, I went to their warehouse last week and saw the motorized tensioned screen. Not bad but I dont know much about screens. I might just get it from only because I can pick it up and take it back if I have problems. The screen gain is another reason why I might go with Focupix.



I went with Focupix because i was able to pick it up. Also the guys there a great help and will help you if needed. They even offered to mount my projector on the mount for me if i bring it back there.


----------



## BenJF3

Yes, thus far I can't say enough about how great HTDepot has been with helping me resolve issues I've had. I recommend the highly, but with the caveat that one has to remember that these are budget screens. I think if anyone tries to compare them to Carada or high end screens they may be disappointed. Bottom line is for the price these are hard to beat.


----------



## BenJF3

Just an update: They grey material arrived last week and I put it up to replace the 1.4 gain white. 100% better with the grey! No hotspots, no "stretch" marks, and good solid color uniformity. Very pleased with the results. I don't know if it was the size of the white material or what but both were showing hotspots so I figure it was too much gain for the setup. The .9 grey works wonderfully! I have to pay the $40 difference in cost, but I have no issue with that whatsoever, it's worth it.


HTDepot staff (esp. Kristen) went out of their way to resolve the issues I had. From the wrong frame size to the issues with the PQ. I highly recommend them for anyone looking for a budget screen. Final cost for the 85" fixed frame was just under $200 compared to over $600 for a Carada. I will contact them this week to send payment and get the remaining parts returned.


----------



## whiskey > work

I got my 125" flexio 1.4 gain screen the other day. Pretty happy with it, I really am. Only 2 issues are the screen folding in on the edges and when the screen returns to the top, it starts shaking like the motor is still running. I called tech support and they said it's one of the screws. I'm too lazy right now to go and try to fix, but I'll report my findings soon


----------



## BenJF3

whiskey - I think you will find the crew at HTDepot helpful with any issues you may have. They were very helpful in rectifying my issues. Just read through my ordeal with the fixed frame I ordered. Kristen went out of her way to help me end up a very happy camper. I just shipped back the remainder of parts that replaced the wrong size ones.


----------



## whiskey > work

yeah, I already called tech support the night I picked it up from the shipping place. They came by at work and left a note so I went and got it. I freaked out a bit...the box said 120" focupix screen. I ordered a 125" screen, but apparently this is a reference to the viewing size. I left them a voicemail about it just because I didn't even want to open it up initially, but the urge to set it up got the better of me. I'll tell you what, I'll take a youtube a bit later on how I set it up. It's hung on chains from the ceiling. One of the techs called me back today at work and we talked about my "issues". He said the curling is normal and will go away and to turn the screw to see if that helped. My basement is a long way from where I want it to be so I'm taking my time, the pj isn't even really set up properly


----------



## BenJF3

Yea, I initially had some creases and wrinkles in my fixed frame, but after talking with them about it I was instructed to "leave it up for a few day and they should go away". They did after about two days. They said if they didn't then they were going to replace it. They seem to be knowledgeable about their products they carry. I think I heard another member mention a tension screw as well on th Flexio models. Good Luck with your setup.


----------



## AMG731

Just want to first say, so far we've had nothing but Great Customer Service From HTDepot. Alex has helped throughout. We original purchased the 80" Gray 1.8 gain pretty much just because it was the first we somehow arrived at when we came to the site. It showed up promptly in excellent condition. When using it with our HC4900 PJ I noticed these glares or sparkles during bright scenes, later learned this is called hot spotting.

Well after a call and getting in touch with Alex he recommended a Flexio so we opted for a little large since we were going to swap (96")...looking forward to it. Alex walked us through everystep to complete the swap. Even if these are considered to be somewhat low end screens, for the money I think they are great...and the customer service in my experience is very good, which means alot also.


Also got one of the NPL mounts and it's working superb as well.


Peace.


----------



## whiskey > work

the whiskey theatre, big time work in progress
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W9ZfhvjtnE


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/15660290
> 
> 
> the whiskey theatre, big time work in progress
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W9ZfhvjtnE



Couldn’t help but notice that the top adjustment is not set correctly on your screen. If you are having trouble with this, give me a call 1-800-620-8006


As for the curls on the sides of the Flexio line, this is common. However this is typically minor and cannot be noticed while viewing. If the white area is starting the curl, this can be adjusted by twisting and pulling the caps off the bottom bar, and stretching the screens tensioning wire.


Other than that, great setup cant wait to see it finished.


Thanks,


Alex


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/15657055
> 
> 
> whiskey - I think you will find the crew at HTDepot helpful with any issues you may have. They were very helpful in rectifying my issues. Just read through my ordeal with the fixed frame I ordered. Kristen went out of her way to help me end up a very happy camper. I just shipped back the remainder of parts that replaced the wrong size ones.



I wish it were so in my case. I received a 120" tensioned electric Focupix screen back in early December but the screen had one vertical wave near the lower left side of the screen. The tension adjustment and keeping the screen lowered for an extend time has failed to reduced or eliminate the wave. I paid the preimum price (over $900 with shipping) for a tensioned screen so as to not have waves and now a have a wave that is visible with projected images. At HTDepot advice I use a hair dryer set to high heat and low fan speed to heat the screen fabric in the area of the wave then applied a little tension by gently pulling on the side the screen fabric as the screen cooled off. However nothing has help. Unfortunately HTDepot has no more of the 120" tensioned screens in stock, as of around the time I received my shipment, and they tell me it may be months before they get any more (it's already approach 2 months). Also if and when they do get any more they have told me that I would have to pay the return motor freight shipping charge to return my defective screen (it cost me approx. $170 to have shipped from HTDepot in Virginia to me in Florida so I assume it would cost me something similar to return the screen to HTDepot).


----------



## SledBC

I emailed HTdepot regarding the 6 circular wrinkles in my screen, they replied asking me to send images of the wrinkle. I sent them this and 2 other pictures:










They replied stating the following :


> Quote:
> Please provide us images of the screen under full light or with an image projected onto it.



That IS full lighting in my room, and the problem with an image projected onto it is when the screen pans from side to side it causes massive waves in the image, which wont be shown with a still image.


Would any of you accept this? I'm not worried about the edge curling, i figgured that was standard with a budget screen like this, but the waves across the entire screen are in my opinion unnaceptable.


----------



## BenJF3

Sorry to hear about the issues. I can only comment on my experience and it has been good. They were willing to work with me to resolve the issue versus telling me to go pound sand. It sounds like they are trying to work something out for you, but unfortunately you have a much larger/heavier screen so shipping is a significant factor.


----------



## whiskey > work

I'm still having a few small issues. Can't adjust the top correctly for the life of me...But i can live with that for now. I did manage to pop the caps off to tension the screen. Holy crap those things are on there good.


----------



## AMG731

Got my new Flexio 96 screen in and up in place of the 80" grey 1.8. Wow, the difference is night and day. The image seems more vibrant with out the glares...nice and even image across the full screen. The larger screen size fit's our room better also. Even my wife noticed the difference. By the way, our projector is the Mitsi HC4900 and the blacks are fine for me. This is Lovely!!!!


We're having movie night tomorrow, will post more after some blu-ray experience.

Man can't wait for super bowl!!


Peace.


----------



## Lipper

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As I posted in another forum, after proper assembly my screen dimensions were totally off; 1.85 : 1. My frustration was palpable.


Well. I certainly am very please with the customer service from HTDepot. Upon listening to my problem (William) they immediately sent a replacement screen to me without having me return the old one first. 3day mail. So I was able to get the new screen installed for the superbowl. They didn't charge my card again and they sent a shipping label so that I can return the old screen using the old box. I don't think I could have asked for or expected more from any company.


----------



## BenJF3

Agreed! The improper size issue was a problem with the manufacturer spec and really had nothing to do with HTDepot. I got a screen that was the wrong size as well and they worked with me every step of the way to make it right. Very pleased with the service.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledBC* /forum/post/15679503
> 
> 
> I emailed HTdepot regarding the 6 circular wrinkles in my screen, they replied asking me to send images of the wrinkle. I sent them this and 2 other pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They replied stating the following :
> 
> 
> That IS full lighting in my room, and the problem with an image projected onto it is when the screen pans from side to side it causes massive waves in the image, which wont be shown with a still image.
> 
> 
> Would any of you accept this? I'm not worried about the edge curling, i figgured that was standard with a budget screen like this, but the waves across the entire screen are in my opinion unnaceptable.




We asked you to provide us with an image with either more lighting, or a projected picture onto the screen which WILL show any defect in the fabric. The current image has too many light shadows and does not show us that there are wrinkles on the screen. Once we see the waves we will replace it.


----------



## 3Aims

What is the gain on this screen?

http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Wides...69lt-110gy.htm 


Focupix premium fixed frame projector screens are your ideal choice for dedicated home theater room, and also great addition to conference room or classroom. The 16:9 widescreen format screen is made of premium vinyl fabric. With top quality aluminum frame and high contrast gray screen can realize the full potential of your projector. Elegant black velvet frame cover offers a royal appearance and optimal light absorbing capability. The super-tension design ensures perfectly flat screen surface. Best for all your widescreen format video source, such as HDTV, Blueray and DVD. In addition, the product is backed by 1 year full warranty coverage on labor and parts. So why wait? Get this awesome screen and see that beautiful image now!


Diagonal Width Height

Viewable 110" 96" 54"

End-to-End 115" 100" 58"





Features


World-class Easy-Inst design - no professional installation required

45 angle degree cut frame design, built with top quality aluminum: durable solution that lasts!

Light weight, ideal for wall mounting

Elegant black velvet offers royal appearance and optimal light absorbing capability

High contrast gray gain smooth vinyl surface, special light-proof fabric treatment

Super-tension design ensures perfectly flat screen surface

Top quality ensured by 6-sigma control, backed by 100% human quality check.

Enhanced mounting brackets for a more secure mounting solution

Advanced anti-static, antiacid fabric processing prevents dust accumulation, mildew proof

Cleanable screen surface


----------



## SledBC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioManiac* /forum/post/15717833
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm sticking my nose in,
> 
> but its quite apparent (on my monitor) what the problem is.
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken,
> 
> there appears to be 6 basketball sized indentations running horizontally along the bottom third of the screen.
> 
> With the photo's brightness toned down (with photoshop) and a little more contrast, its a little more obvious ...
> 
> 
> 
> Still having problems seeing it? , well the camera lens doesn't always show what the eye can see in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (IMHO) Not acceptable, even in a budget screen. Some wrinkles/waves work themselves out over time, my guess is
> 
> this is not one of those cases.



Thanks piomaniac, I cant imagine anyone could look at that picture I took and NOT see the worst defect on the screen. I got my HTPC hooked up yesterday and now I can project an image with horizontal lines on the screen, I am going to take another picture today to help. The only other projected image I could think of is the guide for my satelite, the horizontal lines are up and down across the entire screen, making for any panning movement looking awful.


----------



## BenJF3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Aims* /forum/post/15733049
> 
> 
> What is the gain on this screen?
> 
> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Wides...69lt-110gy.htm




I have the same screen in a smaller size. The gain is .9. I tried the 1.4 gain white first but it was hotspotting and showing stretch marks in two different fabrics. I ended up going with the gray and it looks 100% better to me. No hotspots and the image has no distortions. The frame on those screens is very nice as well. I can wait to get my unit calibrated to that screen.


----------



## monakh

Hi folks...any Focupix electric screen recommendations for a new Epson HC6100 in the 120 inches range? Thanks.


----------



## whiskey > work

I got the flexio 125 inch 120 viewable. Nice screen for the price


----------



## jabney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/15738861
> 
> 
> I got the flexio 125 inch 120 viewable. Nice screen for the price



Me too...I agree


----------



## monakh

Thanks, folks!


----------



## jnjloo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledBC* /forum/post/15733420
> 
> 
> Thanks piomaniac, I cant imagine anyone could look at that picture I took and NOT see the worst defect on the screen. I got my HTPC hooked up yesterday and now I can project an image with horizontal lines on the screen, I am going to take another picture today to help. The only other projected image I could think of is the guide for my satelite, the horizontal lines are up and down across the entire screen, making for any panning movement looking awful.



Just curious, can you take a small video showing the pan and youtube it and send them the link??


dan


----------



## r-l-newell

I set up my 110" Focupix Fixed Frame Screen with the Grey Material that features a .9 Gain and used my brother's new Epson 6100 Projector and temporarily hung it on a wall in his garage and you talk about amazing.


I don't think I will ever spend a lot of money on a screen like I would have if I hadn't stumbled onto the HTDepot.com web site. The screen is well worth the money I paid for it.


I will be getting either the Epson 6100 or the Epson 6500 Projector for my Home Theater I am in the process of remodeling and would recommend the 115" with a 110" Viewing Area Focupix Fixed Screen to everyone.


----------



## SledBC

Just a note to those of you looking at these screens, I still have not received a reply from them as to whether or not the massive wrinkles in my screen are acceptable.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledBC* /forum/post/15679503
> 
> 
> I emailed HTdepot regarding the 6 circular wrinkles in my screen, they replied asking me to send images of the wrinkle. I sent them this and 2 other pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They replied stating the following :
> 
> 
> That IS full lighting in my room, and the problem with an image projected onto it is when the screen pans from side to side it causes massive waves in the image, which wont be shown with a still image.
> 
> 
> Would any of you accept this? I'm not worried about the edge curling, i figgured that was standard with a budget screen like this, but the waves across the entire screen are in my opinion unnaceptable.




I am terribly sorry for the issue that you are having, (chris was taking care of this - he is not longer with us)


Please snap a picture with an image projected onto the screen and I will take care of the rest.










Thanks,


Alex


----------



## dynasty36d

I need some help with someone from someone with one of the tensionflat models. Can you stop the screen at any point on its way down? or does it have programmed stops that it hits once you press the down button? I'm wondering because i was thinking of maybe stopping it on its way down for cinescope aspect movies. Thanks to anyone who can help me out with this question.


----------



## jeffreydeng

I am using the 106" tensionflat screen. You can stop at any time using the remote control when the screen is on its way down. However, you may not be able to acurately control where you want to stop because there is delay from when you press the button until the screen stop moving. The remote control has up, down and stop button.


----------



## HTDepot

Please read your owners manual, there is a way to adjust the screen for it to be preset to stop at the desired location.


----------



## dynasty36d

Thanks.


----------



## samskiggiddy

I called yesterday they said that they would not have any 120" 16:9 tension tab motorized screens for 4 months.







Looks like Elite tension will get the call.


----------



## gvera

Alex (HTDepot),


I want to adjust the drop down of my HDVio screen.

No instructions are provided with the screen.

I e-mailed HTDepot but they just answered I should call to get instructions.


As I am in Uruguay, South America, and my spoken english is not that good to call is almost impossible.


Would you please send me instructions on how to do it?


Thanks

Gustavo


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gvera* /forum/post/16111025
> 
> 
> Alex (HTDepot),
> 
> 
> I want to adjust the drop down of my HDVio screen.
> 
> No instructions are provided with the screen.
> 
> I e-mailed HTDepot but they just answered I should call to get instructions.
> 
> 
> As I am in Uruguay, South America, and my spoken english is not that good to call is almost impossible.
> 
> 
> Would you please send me instructions on how to do it?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gustavo




We do not provide instructions for the HDVio on how to adjust it, how ever it is not complicated. If you trace the fabric on right side UP into the case (meaning look up) you will see there is either a black or red HEX screw. The one facing down is for the bottom adjustment, the one on the back of the case covered by a rubber stopper is for the top adjustment.


----------



## vonecut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/16114702
> 
> 
> We do not provide instructions for the HDVio on how to adjust it, how ever it is not complicated.



Alex,


O.K I am a total newbie here but have been lurking for a while.I am ready to pull the trigger on one of your screens as I live close. Your quote is making my think twice. Could you clarify. Is there something top secret here or is it that you dont want end users to mess with these settings. Or do you not like to support your product over a web forum????? - I dont get it?


----------



## gvera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/16114702
> 
> 
> We do not provide instructions for the HDVio on how to adjust it, how ever it is not complicated. If you trace the fabric on right side UP into the case (meaning look up) you will see there is either a black or red HEX screw. The one facing down is for the bottom adjustment, the one on the back of the case covered by a rubber stopper is for the top adjustment.



Alex, thanks for your help.


Gustavo


----------



## imaxve

After reading dozens of comments on AVS about how to chose a screen, what to expect, etc. I finally bought my first screen to complement my 720p Panasonic projector. After carefully reviewing all prices and reviews online I went for a Focupix tensioned, model " Focupix TensionFlat 16:9 WidescreenTab Tensioned Electric Projector Screen w/Remote - 100"".


The shipping cost was outrageous, but as the base price was low, it was still less expensive than other comparable screens. It came in a huge wooden case (hence the shipping price I reckon), fairly easy to take apart (with a hammer though) and a very easy mounting system.

Dropping the screen takes about 10 sec. I have not detected any waves or default after 2 months, and I am really please with it.


I don't have a full HD projector and full HD player, so I can only comment on 720p content and projection, but it looks quite stunning. The only drawback is that the remote is not infrared, so I can't control the screen with my Logitech universal remote – but I knew that when I bought it.


----------



## neokeelo

I'm thinking about the 110" High contrast Grey electric model. It has a .9 gain. Anyone using this screen with a HC1500? Is it still bright enough? Thanks.


----------



## neokeelo

They have this model back in stock from the looks of it. Has anyone purchased it and can share a few pictures? Did yours have any waves or marks on it?


Im talking about this one --> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_HDVio...9ax-110-gy.htm


----------



## cjlawson

I am thinking about getting the Focupix TensionFlat 16:9 Widescreen Tab Tensioned Electric Projector Screen w/Remote 135 inch 16X9- for my theater. I am just skeptical about spending so much with out being able to read any reviews on it. For those of you who have a similar screen. Do you like it?


----------



## neokeelo

We need some more people to post their results with more screens in the forums. That would really help those of us who are on the edge right now.


----------



## neokeelo

Google is my friend --> http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/p...-build-quality


----------



## cjlawson

Alex,


I am not in a hurry to buy a screen. Do you guys have any big sales coming up soon?


----------



## bluebay112

i ALWAYS look my stuff over as soon as it arives, it doesent matter if you are not going to set it up 12 years from now ya ALWAYS check your shipment over first thing!!!

Be carefull, store policy and time is not on your side, and slander is not somthing you want to get into, in my humble opinion. but its your call.


----------



## pat.kane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neokeelo* /forum/post/16454625
> 
> 
> We need some more people to post their results with more screens in the forums. That would really help those of us who are on the edge right now.



I purchased the Flexio 110" (SKU 20026) electric screen in early Feb and have used it a couple of times a week since then with a Mitsubishi HC6500. It has met all expectations to date and I am quite pleased with it. I don't really have a good point of comparison as this is my first projector and screen.


----------



## lotc

I purchased a 110in Focupix Flexo series 1.3 matte white about 5 months ago. I just wanted to say I am totally satisfied with its performance with the price I paid. It is was very easy to hang and setup.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gvera* /forum/post/16111025
> 
> 
> Alex (HTDepot),
> 
> 
> I want to adjust the drop down of my HDVio screen.
> 
> No instructions are provided with the screen.
> 
> I e-mailed HTDepot but they just answered I should call to get instructions.
> 
> 
> As I am in Uruguay, South America, and my spoken english is not that good to call is almost impossible.
> 
> 
> Would you please send me instructions on how to do it?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gustavo



Just made these for you, hope they help.
http://www.htdepot.com/v/vspfiles/ma...-adjmanual.pdf 

(two pages)


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imaxve* /forum/post/16164104
> 
> 
> After reading dozens of comments on AVS about how to chose a screen, what to expect, etc. I finally bought my first screen to complement my 720p Panasonic projector. After carefully reviewing all prices and reviews online I went for a Focupix tensioned, model " Focupix TensionFlat 16:9 WidescreenTab Tensioned Electric Projector Screen w/Remote - 100"".
> 
> 
> The shipping cost was outrageous, but as the base price was low, it was still less expensive than other comparable screens. It came in a huge wooden case (hence the shipping price I reckon), fairly easy to take apart (with a hammer though) and a very easy mounting system.
> 
> Dropping the screen takes about 10 sec. I have not detected any waves or default after 2 months, and I am really please with it.
> 
> 
> I don't have a full HD projector and full HD player, so I can only comment on 720p content and projection, but it looks quite stunning. The only drawback is that the remote is not infrared, so I can't control the screen with my Logitech universal remote - but I knew that when I bought it.



Thank you for the review. We are in the process of designing an upgrade package that will allow IR remote capabilities.


-Alex


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjlawson* /forum/post/16460991
> 
> 
> Alex,
> 
> 
> I am not in a hurry to buy a screen. Do you guys have any big sales coming up soon?



Pick a screen and call me, tell me your from AVSforum. I will be more than glad to work out a deal for you.


Thanks,


Alex


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pat.kane* /forum/post/16475444
> 
> 
> I purchased the Flexio 110" (SKU 20026) electric screen in early Feb and have used it a couple of times a week since then with a Mitsubishi HC6500. It has met all expectations to date and I am quite pleased with it. I don't really have a good point of comparison as this is my first projector and screen.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotc* /forum/post/16533315
> 
> 
> I purchased a 110in Focupix Flexo series 1.3 matte white about 5 months ago. I just wanted to say I am totally satisfied with its performance with the price I paid. It is was very easy to hang and setup.




Thank you for your reviews.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vonecut* /forum/post/16115706
> 
> 
> Alex,
> 
> 
> O.K I am a total newbie here but have been lurking for a while.I am ready to pull the trigger on one of your screens as I live close. Your quote is making my think twice. Could you clarify. Is there something top secret here or is it that you dont want end users to mess with these settings. Or do you not like to support your product over a web forum????? - I dont get it?



We were short staffed. Just made a couple of manuals, let me know if there is any more information that you need.


----------



## whiskey > work

I've had my screen for a long time now as well flexio 125. The thing looks great! It was one of my better purchases for sure. Still havent adjusted the bottom limit, but it's not a huge deal for me. I actually don't think I want it set. I just let it drop to where I want and hit the stop button. It gives me some play in case i want to go a bit lower with image. Nice product, would recommend


----------



## HTDepot

Thank you for your great reviews. Keep'em coming!


----------



## Fragster

Hi Guys


I'm looking to upgrade my 120" fixed 1.4 gain WilsonArt DIY laminate screen. I've been eyeing the DaLite HP (awesome gain but narrow cone) but then I came across the Focupix BriteG 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 125" - Elegant White.

http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Brite...69a-120-wh.htm 


i) Without reading the entire thread, has anyone got any experience with this particular screen (size doesn't matter ;-))?


ii) Is it possible to cut out the material and then mount it into my fixed frame?


Thanks


----------



## whiskey > work




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/16551218
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my 120" fixed 1.4 gain WilsonArt DIY laminate screen. I've been eyeing the DaLite HP (awesome gain but narrow cone) but then I came across the Focupix BriteG 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 125" - Elegant White.
> 
> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Brite...69a-120-wh.htm
> 
> 
> i) Without reading the entire thread, has anyone got any experience with this particular screen (size doesn't matter ;-))?
> 
> 
> ii) Is it possible to cut out the material and then mount it into my fixed frame?
> 
> 
> Thanks



i got one about that size, but not that much gain.


----------



## gvera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/16542675
> 
> 
> Just made these for you, hope they help.
> http://www.htdepot.com/v/vspfiles/ma...-adjmanual.pdf
> 
> (two pages)



Hi Alex, thanks for the manual, but I'm confused now.


In a previous post you stated:


Originally Posted by HTDepot

We do not provide instructions for the HDVio on how to adjust it, how ever it is not complicated. If you trace the fabric on right side UP into the case (meaning look up) you will see there is either a black or red HEX screw. The one facing down is for the bottom adjustment, the one on the back of the case covered by a rubber stopper is for the top adjustment.



In the PDF you state that the one on the back is for Bottom adjustment and the one on the front for Top, all the way round.

Is the post or the PDF manual correct?


I don't have the screen installed in it's final location yet so I didn't try to adjust it.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/16551218
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my 120" fixed 1.4 gain WilsonArt DIY laminate screen. I've been eyeing the DaLite HP (awesome gain but narrow cone) but then I came across the Focupix BriteG 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 125" - Elegant White.
> 
> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Brite...69a-120-wh.htm
> 
> 
> i) Without reading the entire thread, has anyone got any experience with this particular screen (size doesn't matter ;-))?
> 
> 
> ii) Is it possible to cut out the material and then mount it into my fixed frame?
> 
> 
> Thanks



i) The BriteG has the same viewing angle as the High Power screen from Da-Lite.


ii) I would not recommend this as for this material cannot be stretched like that of a fixed frame or a Tab Tension screen. You would have a really hard time making sure the fabric is completely flat. You would also run the risk of creasing / cracking the glass beads in the fabric during the process.


What kind of projector are you using? What is your throw distance? Describe the lighting in your room.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gvera* /forum/post/16563833
> 
> 
> Hi Alex, thanks for the manual, but I'm confused now.
> 
> 
> In a previous post you stated:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by HTDepot
> 
> We do not provide instructions for the HDVio on how to adjust it, how ever it is not complicated. If you trace the fabric on right side UP into the case (meaning look up) you will see there is either a black or red HEX screw. The one facing down is for the bottom adjustment, the one on the back of the case covered by a rubber stopper is for the top adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> In the PDF you state that the one on the back is for Bottom adjustment and the one on the front for Top, all the way round.
> 
> Is the post or the PDF manual correct?
> 
> 
> I don't have the screen installed in it's final location yet so I didn't try to adjust it.



The factory has changed this around to increase ease of adjustment. We would not be able to tell which one you have unless you actually attempted the adjustment. Easiest way to tell is to start from the back, lower the screen all the way and turn the adjustment counter clock wise. If the fabric slowly starts "jerking" down, then the manual can be used with your screen. If the back has no affect on the bottom adjustment, then its the other way around.


Feel free to call us during this process and I can stay on the phone with you while you attempt this.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/16551218
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my 120" fixed 1.4 gain WilsonArt DIY laminate screen. I've been eyeing the DaLite HP (awesome gain but narrow cone) but then I came across the Focupix BriteG 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 125" - Elegant White.
> 
> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Brite...69a-120-wh.htm
> 
> 
> i) Without reading the entire thread, has anyone got any experience with this particular screen (size doesn't matter ;-))?
> 
> 
> ii) Is it possible to cut out the material and then mount it into my fixed frame?
> 
> 
> Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whiskey > work* /forum/post/16552174
> 
> 
> i got one about that size, but not that much gain.




Please keep in mind glass beaded screens are recto reflective. If your projector is NOT somewhere around shoulder / eye level you will not experience the full benefit of your glass beaded screen.


Also, the HDVio glass beaded fabric is slightly brighter than the one of the BriteG model.


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/16565246
> 
> 
> i) The BriteG has the same viewing angle as the High Power screen from Da-Lite.
> 
> 
> ii) I would not recommend this as for this material cannot be stretched like that of a fixed frame or a Tab Tension screen. You would have a really hard time making sure the fabric is completely flat. You would also run the risk of creasing / cracking the glass beads in the fabric during the process.
> 
> 
> What kind of projector are you using? What is your throw distance? Describe the lighting in your room.



Thanks Alex


This is my smallish HT room. I have a Marantz VP4001 pj which is a short throw projector which gives me 120" from 12 feet away. Note I have a open wall not pictured here where is open to big windows so during the day, I have some ambient light coming into the room from the left hand side. No light hits the screen though....its more like ambient lighting that lightly floods the screen but enough to wash out the picture during daytime.


This shot perhaps indicate better....taken during the day. You can see how the screen is a little washed out (my HTPC desktop). Its watchable but I'm hoping a high gain screen like the High Power or the BriteG screen would benefit me more with the added gain/brightness, specifically for daytime PJ watching.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/16568740
> 
> 
> Thanks Alex
> 
> 
> This is my smallish HT room. I have a Marantz VP4001 pj which is a short throw projector which gives me 120" from 12 feet away. Note I have a open wall not pictured here where is open to big windows so during the day, I have some ambient light coming into the room from the left hand side. No light hits the screen though....its more like ambient lighting that lightly floods the screen but enough to wash out the picture during daytime.
> 
> 
> This shot perhaps indicate better....taken during the day. You can see how the screen is a little washed out (my HTPC desktop). Its watchable but I'm hoping a high gain screen like the High Power or the BriteG screen would benefit me more with the added gain/brightness, specifically for daytime PJ watching.




If the projector is somewhere around shoulder / eye level then I would suggest trying a Glass Beaded screen. How ever if it is not, the benefits would be very small from the upgrade to a glass beaded screen. Another option would be either getting a smaller screen and lowering the zoom (it is currently maxed out I believe) or moving the projector forward. Personally I would invest in some black out curtains, get a 110 HDVio Glass Beaded and lower the zoon a tad. This would certainly (even if the projector is on the ceiling) generate a brighter and more clear image.


----------



## Fragster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/16571822
> 
> 
> If the projector is somewhere around shoulder / eye level then I would suggest trying a Glass Beaded screen. How ever if it is not, the benefits would be very small from the upgrade to a glass beaded screen. Another option would be either getting a smaller screen and lowering the zoom (it is currently maxed out I believe) or moving the projector forward. *Personally I would invest in some black out curtains*, get a 110” HDVio Glass Beaded and lower the zoon a tad. This would certainly (even if the projector is on the ceiling) generate a brighter and more clear image.



I think I'll go with that for the side that's letting the light come in. My wife may disagree with the curtains as she prefers light in the house during the day but well.


I cannot downsize my screen as at night/evening, the picture is outstanding. It's just the daylight light that I'm trying to control. I suppose the curtains would be a cheaper alternative.


Here's a shot of Crank (BR) with controlled lighting at night (wish it was like this in day though).

 


Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fragster* /forum/post/16572986
> 
> 
> I think I'll go with that for the side that's letting the light come in. My wife may disagree with the curtains as she prefers light in the house during the day but well.
> 
> 
> I cannot downsize my screen as at night/evening, the picture is outstanding. It's just the daylight light that I'm trying to control. I suppose the curtains would be a cheaper alternative.
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of Crank (BR) with controlled lighting at night (wish it was like this in day though).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!



Well in that case lets give that Glass Beaded a shot!

If it doesnt work like you want it to and you wish to return it, I'll waive the restocking fee.


Thanks!


----------



## bhorrell

I know a while back there was talk about trying to wire a 12V trigger to these screens. Was anyone successful in doing this.


----------



## d56alpine

I can appreciate your wife's opinion on having light during the daytime. In addition to a new screen, perhaps you could do what I did in my theater room. I put up a valance (above the window coming just to the top of the frame to allow the most light in) and under the valance I hung room blackening levelor shades. When the shades are up, there is no evidence they are even hung there. No one realizes until we start a movie that we even have shades.


----------



## mmstudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/16542693
> 
> 
> Thank you for the review. We are in the process of designing an upgrade package that will allow IR remote capabilities.
> 
> 
> -Alex



Any ETA on the new case with IR? It is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhorrell* /forum/post/16614376
> 
> 
> I know a while back there was talk about trying to wire a 12V trigger to these screens. Was anyone successful in doing this.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmstudio* /forum/post/16712757
> 
> 
> Any ETA on the new case with IR? It is a deal breaker for me.



We have FINALLY







developed a switcher that comes with a 12Volt trigger option; we are receiving them in about 7 days. The new screens will have this option already build into them (with an additional wall switch available).


We will also be providing the switcher by its self for previous customers looking to upgrade their current screens. Price will be around $50 and should be subject to any promotions on the website. Feel free to contact me directly with any questions.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d56alpine* /forum/post/16625644
> 
> 
> I can appreciate your wife's opinion on having light during the daytime. In addition to a new screen, perhaps you could do what I did in my theater room. I put up a valance (above the window coming just to the top of the frame to allow the most light in) and under the valance I hung room blackening levelor shades. When the shades are up, there is no evidence they are even hung there. No one realizes until we start a movie that we even have shades.



This kind of set up works really well. We always try to recommend something like this to our customers.


----------



## shortbusjonnie

Howdy everybody. I've been a bit of a forum lurker until this point. This particular thread has been really helpful to me, as I'm putting together my own home theater setup.


I picked up an Epson Powerlite Cinema 6100 projector as the key piece to my set up, and I'm trying to figure out what type of screen to get. So far, I think I want to try a screen from HTDepot, given all the comments on this thread. Plus, I'm in the DC Metro area, and I like supporting locals. 


My question is, has anyone here used the Cinema 6100 with one of the Focupix Flexio screens? I'm totally a newbie at this stuff, but to me, the specs on the projector seem like I should be able to get away with just a matte white screen, as opposed to a grey screen. I'm looking at the 103" (100" viewable) screen.


I should have about a 14' throw distance between where I'll mount the projector to where the screen will live. My set up will be in my basement, just as soon as I finish my final construction bits. The room has only one small window that will be blocked by blackout curtains. The rest of the light in the room is completely controllable.


So, any thoughts?


Again, I'm new to the projector scene, so bear with me. Any help is appreciated.


-SBJ-


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shortbusjonnie* /forum/post/16909200
> 
> 
> Howdy everybody. I've been a bit of a forum lurker until this point. This particular thread has been really helpful to me, as I'm putting together my own home theater setup.
> 
> 
> I picked up an Epson Powerlite Cinema 6100 projector as the key piece to my set up, and I'm trying to figure out what type of screen to get. So far, I think I want to try a screen from HTDepot, given all the comments on this thread. Plus, I'm in the DC Metro area, and I like supporting locals.
> 
> 
> My question is, has anyone here used the Cinema 6100 with one of the Focupix Flexio screens? I'm totally a newbie at this stuff, but to me, the specs on the projector seem like I should be able to get away with just a matte white screen, as opposed to a grey screen. I'm looking at the 103" (100" viewable) screen.
> 
> 
> I should have about a 14' throw distance between where I'll mount the projector to where the screen will live. My set up will be in my basement, just as soon as I finish my final construction bits. The room has only one small window that will be blocked by blackout curtains. The rest of the light in the room is completely controllable.
> 
> 
> So, any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Again, I'm new to the projector scene, so bear with me. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> -SBJ-



From all that you described I would recommend any matte white screen that we have. Since you are local, you can always come on by with your projector and plug it in our show room







and test out our available fabrics!


----------



## bhorrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/16895887
> 
> 
> We have FINALLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> developed a switcher that comes with a 12Volt trigger option; we are receiving them in about 7 days. The new screens will have this option already build into them (with an additional wall switch available).
> 
> 
> We will also be providing the switcher by its self for previous customers looking to upgrade their current screens. Price will be around $50 and should be subject to any promotions on the website. Feel free to contact me directly with any questions.



Can you give a brief description of the installation of one of theses switchers on an existing screen.


Thanks,

Ben


----------



## SKYWLKR

Here is a shot of mine the overlay picture is in full day light with black out curtains.


I put a removable mat top edge and raise the screen for 2.35. I also used a 3M scotch bright pad to get rid of the high gloss sparkles/Silkscreen effect.


I have everything automated with my harmony 880 including screen drop








.


----------



## 3Aims




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/16613612
> 
> 
> Well in that case lets give that Glass Beaded a shot!
> 
> If it doesnt work like you want it to and you wish to return it, I'll waive the restocking fee.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Alex, I need some help as well with my 115/110" 16:9 fixed frame screen. I sent your company an email yesterday regarding the problems. My order number is 18905. The screen needs to be replaced as it has several coating imperfections on it. It's not usable in its current state. Please advise. Thanks, Todd


----------



## merzbow

Got my 110" 0.9 Gray HDVio. PQ is awesome. Unit has some mechanical issues, though, so I'm getting a warranty replacement. Sometimes when it's fully down and you press "up" on either the remote or the box, the screen will go DOWN instead of up. And it won't stop automatically. First time this happened it went down so far some of the part that was glued onto the roller came off. Luckily I stopped it in time before the entire screen came off. No success troubleshooting this on the phone. A shame they don't make a manual in gray, honestly I don't need electric.


----------



## cdnewmanpac

Does focupix (HTDepot) have any electric screens with adjustable mounting brackets? I'm moving to a rental property and the landlord doesn't permit use of drywall anchors, so I have to drill into studs. Elite offers several (Home2, ex) where you can slide the mounting brackets along the screen case to align with studs. Is there a focupix equivalent? Thanks,


----------



## shortbusjonnie

Howdy everybody. I've got an update and a question for you all. I finally set up my projector area this weekend. I hung the screen last week, but it didn't do me a lick of good until I mounted the projector with a buddy of mine this weekend. Now my sound system is installed, and we're finally enjoying the home theater experience!


Like I said, I bought a screen a week or so ago. I wound up ordering the 96" (92" viewable) Focupix Flexio from HTDepot. The screen itself looks great, and HTDepot has done well by me, but FedEx botched the shipping (delivered in the rain it to the wrong address 3 blocks over). I'm afraid something might have happened during shipping because when the screen rolls up or down, I hear a slight 'thunk' on the right hand side (like a roller is flat in one spot).


That's not a big concern, though. My big concern is that no matter how I adjust the screen, it seems to have troubles holding that adjustment between uses. If i adjust the retraction to where the weighted bottom rod is just about 1 inch outside the casing, the next time I roll the screen up, it'll hit the casing and keep trying to roll up until I tell it to stop or adjust it more.


I'll freely admit to it being user error here. But is anyone else having difficulty with the adjustments?


Thanks

-SBJ-


----------



## 3Aims




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Aims* /forum/post/16931427
> 
> 
> Alex, I need some help as well with my 115/110" 16:9 fixed frame screen. I sent your company an email yesterday regarding the problems. My order number is 18905. The screen needs to be replaced as it has several coating imperfections on it. It's not usable in its current state. Please advise. Thanks, Todd



What a joke and waste of time/money. I'm out $150 between the shipping costs and the restocking fee all because they don't have my original screen in stock any longer and the original was damaged. To add to the situation the replacement gray screen has some blood/rust on the front of the screen. Pfft.


----------



## shortbusjonnie

Hey everyone. I have an update on my screen issues from my previous post.


I e-mailed HTDepot about the 'thud' sound and adjustment issues, and they responded quickly and politely, and had me call on Thursday and run through tech support with Alex. When he heard the thud sound I was talking about over the phone, he told me it sounded like a bearing issue, which would be why I couldn't adjust the screens top and bottom stops. So Alex offered to send out a replacement screen that afternoon, and even adjusted it to the stop distances I wanted before shipping it! The best part is that I had the new screen the next day (though living within a 50 mile radius of their shop helps).


YMMV, but it's just refreshing to experience good customer service these days.


-SBJ-


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhorrell* /forum/post/16915605
> 
> 
> Can you give a brief description of the installation of one of theses switchers on an existing screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ben



It will require matching the wires inside the receiver box, this can be done with a small flat head screw driver.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3Aims* /forum/post/17017377
> 
> 
> What a joke and waste of time/money. I'm out $150 between the shipping costs and the restocking fee all because they don't have my original screen in stock any longer and the original was damaged. To add to the situation the replacement gray screen has some blood/rust on the front of the screen. Pfft.



I have personally gone ahead and waived the restocking fee for this order. We will also cover part of the shipping cost your incurred while shipping this item back to us. I am terribly sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnewmanpac* /forum/post/16959080
> 
> 
> Does focupix (HTDepot) have any electric screens with adjustable mounting brackets? I'm moving to a rental property and the landlord doesn't permit use of drywall anchors, so I have to drill into studs. Elite offers several (Home2, ex) where you can slide the mounting brackets along the screen case to align with studs. Is there a focupix equivalent? Thanks,



The only screen that is capable of doing that is the TabTension model.


----------



## MattUNI2001

Well, after reading every post in this thread a minimum of twice...yikes...I finally bit the bullet and ordered the Focupix Flexio 125'' 1.3 gain screen. I was originally going to go with the 110'', but decided if I needed to project the image smaller, I could still do so on a larger screen. I have an Epson 1080UB, which will be projecting onto it.


To Alex/HTDepot -- I think it is a VERY SMART idea to be posting on forums like these, having twitter, and being so available to the customer. That is more than 75% of why I chose your screen. Seeing your replies and how you are helping the customer/creating custom on-the-fly manuals/etc.. is pretty damn awesome in my opinion.


Also, the cost of your screens, comparitively to others, is off-the-charts (in a good way!). It almost makes me wonder how some of those companies can stay in business when you offer such great deals for items that obviously aren't junk. If they were junk, these previous 14 pages of posts would all be screaming it! I definitely hope your company thrives with business with these prices.


Anyways, I'll try to remember to post back my results once I get the screen up and running. I have a bad habit of not looking at threads I've been monitoring after I've made a purchase.


Keep up the great work!

-Matt


----------



## Michael2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/17034383
> 
> 
> I have personally gone ahead and waived the restocking fee for this order. We will also cover part of the shipping cost your incurred while shipping this item back to us. I am terribly sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you.



"part of the shipping cost"???


If this product was defective, and the supplier no longer has a direct replacement, then why isn't the supplier paying for ALL of the costs incurred by the customer? How is this any of the customer's fault? It was the supplier's decision to discontinue the product. It was the supplier's decision to ship a defective product.











Michael


----------



## bhorrell

Can you post the instructions for installing the 12 v trigger upgrade? I never did see how much the upgrade cost?


----------



## reikoshea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhorrell* /forum/post/17058845
> 
> 
> Can you post the instructions for installing the 12 v trigger upgrade? I never did see how much the upgrade cost?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/16895887
> 
> 
> We have FINALLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> developed a switcher that comes with a 12Volt trigger option; we are receiving them in about 7 days. The new screens will have this option already build into them (with an additional wall switch available).
> 
> 
> We will also be providing the switcher by its self for previous customers looking to upgrade their current screens. *Price will be around $50 and should be subject to any promotions on the website.* Feel free to contact me directly with any questions.



But you are right that there still has not been a diagram released or linked to yet.


----------



## bhorrell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reikoshea* /forum/post/17059526
> 
> 
> But you are right that there still has not been a diagram released or linked to yet.



I just saw on the web page that it is $100. But there were no diagrams.


----------



## MattUNI2001

Well, my screen arrived today (Flexio 125'' 1.3 gain). I would rate that very high in shipping speed. I was very impressed to get such a large item so quickly. It arrived in a wooden crate to help protect it, and the box appeared to have taken no damage.


We got it hanging within about 15-20 minutes, which was pretty cool, and using the electric box, it extended beautifully.


Unfortunately, near the bottom center of the screen, there are two 6-10'' light black streaks, and one circular black streak above them. Upon projecting an image, they aren't too noticeable, but in light scenes, you can definitely see them. I attached a picture below to show this. The camera does not show it as well as what your eyes can see. As a reminder, I'm projecting an Epson 1080UB onto it.


Also, there appears to be quite a few waves when it is extended, many more than I expected. My last screen was a free graywolf screen that came with my old optoma 31, and it had waves as well (not as many, however), so I'm not as bothered by them as some may be.


I love the two remotes/electric motor. That is definitely my favorite part. The other thing that was noticeably different than my graywolf is that the viewing area is MUCH better with this Flexio. There is almost no degredation in video quality when sitting from the side, where the graywolf's video quality degradation was hugely noticeable from the side.


Overall, I'm satisfied, but definitely wish to have gotten a screen without the two black streaks running along the bottom of my white screen. Less waves would have been cool also, but I expected some waves with a non-tension screen.


If you have any questions, just let me know.


Overall Rating: B-


With less waves and a pure white streakless screen: A- (it would be simply amazing to have gotten it in this shape)


p.s. Does anybody know what the two metal pieces that came extra with the screen are? They almost look like bolts and have the letter A on the ends of them.


-Matt


----------



## shortbusjonnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattUNI2001* /forum/post/17069098
> 
> 
> p.s. Does anybody know what the two metal pieces that came extra with the screen are? They almost look like bolts and have the letter A on the ends of them.



Hi Matt. I believe those are anchor bolts for drywall. Drill a hole in the wall, push the bolt in 'A' side first, then keep tightening the bolt. It'll force the back end to expand outward and lock it into place on the wall.


I was able to hang my screen on studs, so I skipped using these things.


As far as the streaks in your screen, contact HT Depot. I've had extremely good customer service from them and they've really come through for me. Let them know what's up. Maybe they can do something for you.


-SBJ-


----------



## MattUNI2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shortbusjonnie* /forum/post/17071849
> 
> 
> Hi Matt. I believe those are anchor bolts for drywall. Drill a hole in the wall, push the bolt in 'A' side first, then keep tightening the bolt. It'll force the back end to expand outward and lock it into place on the wall.
> 
> 
> I was able to hang my screen on studs, so I skipped using these things.
> 
> 
> As far as the streaks in your screen, contact HT Depot. I've had extremely good customer service from them and they've really come through for me. Let them know what's up. Maybe they can do something for you.
> 
> 
> -SBJ-



Great! Thanks for your reply. Also, I did send them a note to see if there was anything that could be done about the streaks. The good thing is that the streaks are only visible under bright white conditions. The bad news is that under bright white conditions is that they are highly visible.


**edit** I meant to say visible under any bright scenes, not just white scenes - i.e. Bright light blue it shows as much as bright white.


----------



## MattUNI2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattUNI2001* /forum/post/17076814
> 
> 
> Great! Thanks for your reply. Also, I did send them a note to see if there was anything that could be done about the streaks. The good thing is that the streaks are only visible under bright white conditions. The bad news is that under bright white conditions is that they are highly visible.



Update - contacted customer support a little over a week ago and was told to send some pictures to Alex, but haven't gotten a reply yet. I'm not sure if he is OOO at the moment, or not.


**Edit** Received a response that they hadn't gotten any of my e-mails containing pics, so I tried sending them to another e-mail address today (9-08-2009)


----------



## BenJF3

I too had white "streaks" or stretch marks on mine and ended up exchanging it for the HC Grey version which I'm much happier with.


----------



## MattUNI2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattUNI2001* /forum/post/17076814
> 
> 
> Great! Thanks for your reply. Also, I did send them a note to see if there was anything that could be done about the streaks. The good thing is that the streaks are only visible under bright white conditions. The bad news is that under bright white conditions is that they are highly visible.
> 
> 
> **edit** I meant to say visible under any bright scenes, not just white scenes - i.e. Bright light blue it shows as much as bright white.



Attached are the screens I sent which try to represent what can be seen on light scenes.


----------



## MattUNI2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattUNI2001* /forum/post/17142327
> 
> 
> Attached are the screens I sent which try to represent what can be seen on light scenes.



Pictures part II


----------



## Rookie Boy

Has anyone who has ordered from Canada had any issues with shipping or custome/border?


I am looking at ordering or a friend in Calgary. Any advise appreciated.


Thanks,


Jason.


----------



## fleaman

Interested in the High Contrast grey 0.9 gain, wondering if anyone can comment on how their shadow details were affected going from a matte white (not high power) to the .9 grey?


Obviously black level seems to be improved on, just wondering if that is at the expense of shadow detail (ala, black crush)??


----------



## sbranco

Hey Alex,


Im new to this forum here but not too new to projectors and screens...


I was thinking of buying a new screen from HTDepot but I'm not in a rush since i have one that works perfectly fine.


I am looking for some good deals though.


I'd like to get:

Focupix BriteG 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 110" - Elegant White - on sale already for 279.98


or


Focupix HDVio 16:9 High Gain Edition Widescreen Electric Screen - 110" - for 349.99



And right now til monday i noticed you guys have the 11% off ...


do you know if there's a better deal soon? like black friday or christmas or us thanksgiving???


im not in a hurry but i would like to buy it before the year is up for my hubby...


and why is the BriteG one on sale??? is it going to be discontinued??? or replaced with better?


Oh and if we go to your showroom are prices the same as it is online? we live close enough to go to the showroom but I just wasn't sure what difference there really is on pricing...

and another thing..

someone posted an ad on craigslist, which is how i came to find HTDepot and eventually this forum while researching... why do they make it seem like you guys have limited items??? "first come first serve"


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattUNI2001* /forum/post/17142333
> 
> 
> Pictures part II



Matt in your email on 09/17 you stated you would try warm water to clean off the streaks and would get back to me. I have not heard since, were you able to resolve the issue? Please post outcome when you get a chance. Thank you!


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbranco* /forum/post/17362696
> 
> 
> Hey Alex,
> 
> 
> do you know if there's a better deal soon? like black friday or christmas or us thanksgiving???
> 
> 
> and why is the BriteG one on sale??? is it going to be discontinued??? or replaced with better?
> 
> 
> Oh and if we go to your showroom are prices the same as it is online?
> 
> 
> someone posted an ad on craigslist, which is how i came to find HTDepot and eventually this forum while researching... why do they make it seem like you guys have limited items??? "first come first serve"



Sorry for the delay of this reply, I believe you already came into our store?

We will constantly stimulate the market with new deals on certain screens, keep in mind I have more leeway with AVS forum members, so just call me or come on in and I promise I will take care of you.

The BriteG will NOT be discontinued. Prices online match the ones in the showroom.

I can't comment on the Craig's list postings, I am guessing its an old posting.


----------



## HTDepot

Currently only have a scan of the 12v Trigger instructions.
http://www.htdepot.com/v/vspfiles/ma...switch-kit.pdf 


These are included in the box.


----------



## szrvl

Alex,


I just purchased a Flexio, original was damaged in shipment but replacement should be delivered today. Any way this can be upgraded to the remote with 12V trigger or is there a way to configure this remote to accept a 12V input?


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *szrvl* /forum/post/17548977
> 
> 
> Alex,
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Flexio, original was damaged in shipment but replacement should be delivered today. Any way this can be upgraded to the remote with 12V trigger or is there a way to configure this remote to accept a 12V input?



If you purchase the 12v Upgrade on the website we can hardwire that into your screen. Please call us at your earliest convenience so that we can do that to the replacement screen. If the screen has already shipped we can send you the upgrade and you can hardwire it your self. It is a simple process that requires you to open the receiver box and swap it out with the one that we send you.


----------



## swirl54

Focupix 16:9 Widescreen Premium Silver Frame Projector Screen I am thinking of getting this screen and a optoma hd-20 its sayin i will have 32fl is that way too bright throw distance 11' height 6'6" any and all help is welcome in helping me configure this thank you my main use will be gaming and hdtv maybe 4 blu rays a month at most 10


----------



## CCONKLIN1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swirl54* /forum/post/17663861
> 
> 
> Focupix 16:9 Widescreen Premium Silver Frame Projector Screen I am thinking of getting this screen and a optoma hd-20 its sayin i will have 32fl is that way too bright throw distance 11' height 6'6" any and all help is welcome in helping me configure this thank you my main use will be gaming and hdtv maybe 4 blu rays a month at most 10



If there is one thing I learned about projectors over the last 20 years I have been using them is it can never be "too bright". There are always way to make a bright projector less bright but no good ways to make a dim pj brighter!

Chris


----------



## swirl54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/17663943
> 
> 
> If there is one thing I learned about projectors over the last 20 years I have been using them is it can never be "too bright". There are always way to make a bright projector less bright but no good ways to make a dim pj dimmer
> 
> Chris



So you think in my 20' by 12' room itll work and wont be too bright the only reason i have it so small is becasue my ceilings are only 7'3" tall how high would my screen be i dont understand that calculater that well will my screen be real close to the ceiling? Sorry im new to projectors


----------



## shiseido

do you ship to portugal and how much would it be? cheers


----------



## Slitman

how much to ship to Toronto, Canada ?


----------



## ufokillerz

after being lost for a few days in transit, my focupix is finally coming tomorrow! delivery from htdepot was supposed to be overnight, but the freight company lost it for a few days!


----------



## ufokillerz

finally got my tensionflat 106" in after being lost by the freight company for 6 days, i'm close enough to htdepot that they had scheduled it for overnight delivery. Haven't got everything set up yet, but hope to get it setup soon! mounted on da-lite wall mount brackets meant for manual screens, 10 inches away form wall, 52" samsung lcd behind it.


haven't found any faults yet, asides from the way the screen seems to wrinkle up as it is getting rolled back up. Was told that as long as the screen is wrinkle free fully open, its fine.


Lots of work going on in my living room, found out the joists ran the across the room, meaning lots of drywall work and holes drilled through joists for projector and surround speakers.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shiseido* /forum/post/17684202
> 
> 
> do you ship to portugal and how much would it be? cheers





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slitman* /forum/post/17684289
> 
> 
> how much to ship to Toronto, Canada ?



Please contact us directly and our shipping department will provide you with direct quotes. 703-830-2818


----------



## sbranco

Woo hoo!

Just bought the HDVio High Gain Edition 16:9 110"

and Alex gave me a great deal!

so if anyone's buying a screen, call him up... no one else 


ive called in the past when i first heard of HTDepot and even today but the other guys and even the lady there dont seem to give you the best of the deals... so definitely talk to Alex!

no matter though, when i got there today, there were a few of them walking around and they did still seem friendly







smiling and saying hi... not the usual "what the heck are you doing here, get out of my way" look you get these days at even the major retail stores...


can't set it up tonight due to some very minor issue but once i get it installed and working i will let you guys know how it looks... especially compared to my old one... (not that old under 3years old actually)


----------



## sbranco

lol found out what the minor issue was...

of course its not HTDepot's fault or anything ... we were just confused with some "nuts" that came with the screws...

the "nuts" that came with it (anchors) were actually for cynderblocks/cement.... after messing with it for about an hour that's the conclusion we came with and decided we're just going to pick up some new drywall anchors and other reinforcements for screwing into studs to make sure this screen is scurely attached....




i guess for anyone who's going to buy a HDVio at least...

you dont need the anchors or what they call "nuts"

don't bother with the anchors that are provided unless you've got cynderblocks to screw through to hold up your screen 


so once i get it up and haning tomorrow ill be able to say how good/bad the quality is... and hopefully i dont have any issues with it


----------



## jrs91

Just found this thread. Seems like a pretty good deal. Debating between an electric and fixed. Can anyone tell me if the prices on the website right now are normal prices or special xmas prices? If they are special prices, how long will they last? Does anyone know?


----------



## sbranco

prices seemed to stay the same... ive been looking at them for a few monthes...


only onces that changed were the ones they made into a bundle with the 12v and the wall switch. their prices increased for those... but you can always call them and see what they can do for you









i would highly recommend you talk to Alex... he can get you a great deal!


but for discount they have right now... the 15% that's the highest I've seen... normally its lower... like 11% for what ever the holiday maybe that its near..


if you want to buy a screen, itd be a good time right now...

i had one working fine but decided to get this one so ... a good time... 


as to electric or not thatd be upto your preferences... the manual ones are usually cheaper but also a pain in the @$$ if you use it daily... to pull up and down....but then im a lazy @$$ 

so i went with the electric one... hoping i can just press a button and not worry about it...


and making sure you put it up is important in the rll up/down... it keeps them clean and mostly maintanence free...


the other types, like the fixed i couldn't speak for... ive got stuff all over the walls and do not want my toddler touching it or throwing things at it...


----------



## termite

Alex,


Does HTDepot sell any motorized 2.35:1 screens?

I only see fixed frame on the website.


----------



## sbranco

ok so we finally got it up...


fortunately we has some spare screw that go to computer monitors because one of the screw holes on the end where you screw the bracket onto was too big and the screw that was provided just slid in and out...

but once we found one that fits everything's up and running.


the picture quality on the screen is absolutely noticeable...

alot brighter and well worth it...


the only thing im kind of worried about is the waves ... and i know its not where we hung it up since the old one was fine..

the crosshatching clearly shows it... and it looks bad but when we have something playing its not as bad...

but ill leave the screen down a few days to see if it gets better since that was what has been suggested in the older posts for the same issue...


if im wrong let me know... but if i should leave it down for a few days... let me know how many days... i dont want to be blamed later if ir doesn't go away...


but otherwise... this screen looks very nice


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *termite* /forum/post/17778892
> 
> 
> Alex,
> 
> 
> Does HTDepot sell any motorized 2.35:1 screens?
> 
> I only see fixed frame on the website.



Sorry, but we do not have any 2.51:1 electric screens. The only thing i can suggest is purchasing a 16:9 scree with a black case and stopping it at a 2.35:1 ratio










Thanks,


Alex


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbranco* /forum/post/17779017
> 
> 
> ok so we finally got it up...
> 
> 
> fortunately we has some spare screw that go to computer monitors because one of the screw holes on the end where you screw the bracket onto was too big and the screw that was provided just slid in and out...
> 
> but once we found one that fits everything's up and running.
> 
> 
> the picture quality on the screen is absolutely noticeable...
> 
> alot brighter and well worth it...
> 
> 
> the only thing im kind of worried about is the waves ... and i know its not where we hung it up since the old one was fine..
> 
> the crosshatching clearly shows it... and it looks bad but when we have something playing its not as bad...
> 
> but ill leave the screen down a few days to see if it gets better since that was what has been suggested in the older posts for the same issue...
> 
> 
> if im wrong let me know... but if i should leave it down for a few days... let me know how many days... i dont want to be blamed later if ir doesn't go away...
> 
> 
> but otherwise... this screen looks very nice



If it doesn't go away let me know or send me pictures, don't worry you wont be blamed, we will definitely take care of it.










Thanks,


Alex


----------



## tractng

I am coming from a carada 118" screen Brilliant white fixed screen. Looking to get an electrical screen. It will be setup in my living room with ambient light. I do have blackout curtain, etc.


My projector is an epson 6500. Any recommendations for which type I should get?


tnt


----------



## fleaman

Hmmm....looks like a price increase for the new year










At least for the electric I've been looking at....


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/17856104
> 
> 
> Hmmm....looks like a price increase for the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least for the electric I've been looking at....




If you get one I like to take a look at it. I am socal too







.


tony


----------



## tractng

Do you know if the back of the screen blocks out lights? I will be putting the screen over a window that has blackout out roller shades (haven't put the roller shades yet but it will have some light through the gaps). Just making sure.


I am interested in the tension flat screen 106".


I can install the roller shade using outer mount for better light blocking coverage.


tony


----------



## jjmbxkb

Tony: I recently got two screens from them (one 2.35:1 fixed frame and one 16:9 electric). Both have black cloth covering the back. That SHOULD be true to the tension flat ones, but Alex from HTDepot should be able to verify that.


BTW, I am really impressed with the quality of the screens, esp. the electric. The customer service is just great. I had some marks on the fixed frame, and they went extra mile to exchange it for me and make sure I am really satisfied.


If there is something I wish they could improve, that will be updating the manual to be more clear on how to adjust the stop points. But that does not apply to the tension flat screens.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjmbxkb* /forum/post/17857378
> 
> 
> Tony: I recently got two screens from them (one 2.35:1 fixed frame and one 16:9 electric). Both have black cloth covering the back. That SHOULD be true to the tension flat ones, but Alex from HTDepot should be able to verify that.
> 
> 
> BTW, I am really impressed with the quality of the screens, esp. the electric. The customer service is just great. I had some marks on the fixed frame, and they went extra mile to exchange it for me and make sure I am really satisfied.
> 
> 
> If there is something I wish they could improve, that will be updating the manual to be more clear on how to adjust the stop points. But that does not apply to the tension flat screens.




Good to hear. What screen did you have before? You have the tension flat one as the electrical? What size?











tony


----------



## jjmbxkb

Never owned screens before, so no frame of reference. This review, http://audioholics.com/reviews/proje...-rf/conclusion , plus the fact I live 15 minutes away from their warehouse (so that I can save on shippings), made me to go with them.


My electric is their Flexio model, not tension flat.


My 2.35:1 fixed frame is 114" diagonal mounted on the wall, and the electric is 106" diagonal, ceiling mounted.


One other thing to remember is that they don't always list their screen sizes by the actual viewable area, but include the frame/edges. You have to go to specific screen pages to find out. Both screen sizes above are actual visible area.


Hope this helps.


----------



## kicks

How are the tension screens by this company. I'm definately interested in it. I was originally looking at the Elite Cine tension 2, but this screen is even priced lower than the Elite and some pics I saw on this thread are very promising.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjmbxkb* /forum/post/17858064
> 
> 
> Never owned screens before, so no frame of reference. This review, http://audioholics.com/reviews/proje...-rf/conclusion , plus the fact I live 15 minutes away from their warehouse (so that I can save on shippings), made me to go with them.
> 
> 
> My electric is their Flexio model, not tension flat.
> 
> 
> My 2.35:1 fixed frame is 114" diagonal mounted on the wall, and the electric is 106" diagonal, ceiling mounted.
> 
> 
> One other thing to remember is that they don't always list their screen sizes by the actual viewable area, but include the frame/edges. You have to go to specific screen pages to find out. Both screen sizes above are actual visible area.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



You have a very nice setup!!


tony


----------



## kicks

Hey Guys, how have your flexio screens held up?


Wrinkles, waves etc...


----------



## Darth Indy

Hi Alex, I sent you a PM.


----------



## camsty

I've read alot of the posts in this thread, virtually all are about price,quality and problems but none about picture quality or comparisons to other screen!


Does anyone know if any of these screen have been in any sort of review online?


----------



## jjmbxkb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camsty* /forum/post/17904687
> 
> 
> I've read alot of the posts in this thread, virtually all are about price,quality and problems but none about picture quality or comparisons to other screen!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if any of these screen have been in any sort of review online?



Yes, here you go: http://audioholics.com/reviews/proje...-rf/conclusion .


----------



## fleaman

That's a good review, though they don't compare it to any other screens. But I guess it is an online review.


So far I haven't see that either (comparisons to other screens).


----------



## kicks

Hey are any of you guys using your harmony remote with this screen. After searching the database I don't see this company listed. Neither Focupix nor HTdepot are listed, elite screens are and the other major brands but no Focupix. What's the deal.


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/17909019
> 
> 
> Hey are any of you guys using your harmony remote with this screen. After searching the database I don't see this company listed. Neither Focupix nor HTdepot are listed, elite screens are and the other major brands but no Focupix. What's the deal.



Can't you just do a remote-to-remote IR program?


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/17909150
> 
> 
> Can't you just do a remote-to-remote IR program?



Yea I guess that's what I'm going to have to do.


----------



## Tolli

When will the 12v trigger be added to the Focupix TensionFlat screen? I'm ready to buy...


Tolli


----------



## sbranco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camsty* /forum/post/17904687
> 
> 
> I've read alot of the posts in this thread, virtually all are about price,quality and problems but none about picture quality or comparisons to other screen!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if any of these screen have been in any sort of review online?



Are you looking for a comparison between the different types that HTDepot carries or just other brands in general?


when i went to get mine from HTDepot's physical location (thankfully i live only 45 minutes away though traffic is horrid) they have it set up so you can compare their different screens...with your own projector or i think they have one there too...


as to other screens in general...

the one i got, Electric 16:9 HDVio High Gain Edition, was ALOT better than my plain white matte finish one which wasn't old....

the picture quality was noticeable right away.


----------



## sbranco

Hey Alex!


Thanks for the reasurrance










When there's something playing on the screen, its not that noticeable so I dont think we'll be bugging you with it much...

its just really noticable with either the hatchet and the gray scale...


the top left (looking at the screen as if to watch) and the bottom right

how can i word this... umm look as if those corners are "pulled back"

the screen itself is aligned straight on top... an even if we had it angled we can adjust our projector to make it look right... but these oposite corners make it hard to fix the problem...


but again its not very noticeable with something playing on it...


should i tighten/loosen the bottom screw or the back screw to make it help?

leaving it down for a few days didn'tseem to help nor worsen it.


----------



## sbranco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17857124
> 
> 
> Do you know if the back of the screen blocks out lights? I will be putting the screen over a window that has blackout out roller shades (haven't put the roller shades yet but it will have some light through the gaps). Just making sure.
> 
> 
> I am interested in the tension flat screen 106".
> 
> 
> I can install the roller shade using outer mount for better light blocking coverage.
> 
> 
> tony



i dont know about their other types but the one i got (electric HDVIO) though black on the back side you are going to need a curtain if you want to place the projector screen right in front of the window... which is what i did because that's the best position... widow is actually wider than the projector but i didn't need to use a black curtain... i used regular tan colored ones....


this screen according to hubby is better at blocking out the light...


what i noticed was that with the old screen... if the curtain wasn't closed all the way (behind it) so that there was sun light coming in, then the whole screen will just not look as bright...


but with this new one, if the curtains aren't closed all the way (behind it that is)... then i can actually see the exact shape of the crack where sunlight is coming in from... but the rest of the screen looks fine and unaffected...


----------



## BenJF3

You know, I may stop there if I get a chance. I'm going to be staying over in Chantilly on the was to Florida in a little while. The lighting situation has changed and has me looking at a direct view set for more "pop". I wonder if they sell just a replacement screen material? I'll like to get a high gain white instead of the high contrast gray I have now.


So, if you see this Alex - let me know if that a possibilty. I have an 85" fixed frame. I'll give a call ahead too.


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbranco* /forum/post/17922363
> 
> 
> as to other screens in general...
> 
> the one i got, Electric 16:9 HDVio High Gain Edition, was ALOT better than my plain white matte finish one which wasn't old....
> 
> the picture quality was noticeable right away.



Well, that's not surprising since you are comparing a high-power higher gain screen to a no-gain screen.


You'd probably like all the other (manufactures) higher-gain screens vs. your old screen...


----------



## kicks

My 100" flexio screen came in yesterday. Between having to find studs and lining things up for final installation took me with one helper about 3 and half hours. Most of the time was spent looking for the studs in my basement. The screen install itself was only about an hour. Package came in excellent good condition. I ordered on Friday last week after noon and got it Wednesday, pretty fast in my eyes. The screen is bigger thanI thought it would be, there's only very minimal waves on the screen near the bottom. There is the funk people alked about, but you only really smell it if you are about 3ft or less from the screen. The motor is a bit slow but very tolerable. It's not silent but definately not loud. For the price this is so far a very good deal. Some pics of packaging and then the screen. ENJOY!!


----------



## sbranco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/17924639
> 
> 
> Well, that's not surprising since you are comparing a high-power higher gain screen to a no-gain screen.
> 
> 
> You'd probably like all the other (manufactures) higher-gain screens vs. your old screen...




umm you're right...my old screen wasn't all that high-gain.

BUT not entirely... ive seen other screens and just because they were "high-gain" doesn't mean I like their picture quality better or worse than my plain one.



Ive been looking at lot of different ones because i had the time to since my old one was just fine. Actually, my old one isn't a low-end and ive seen worse out of something that was more costly just because they say they're high gain or because they're branded. And i also have alot of friends who thank goodness use projectors so I've got see some of their screens too... of course they have different projectors than me too....


I got the screen from HTDepot without trying it out since they're the only ones that carry Focupix a brand i came across on craigslist when i was looking for something else enitrely... and also becase it was cheap and coincidentally close by enough.

I didn't think it could be that much better for such a low price so i went ahead and bought it and if worse came to worst i still have the 30 day return period.


but im only just writing about my own experience so at least the others considering buying one would know that its actually worth it and sometimes good things can come cheap...


from what ive seen just because its beaded isn't good either especially if you have a bright projector... not much difference. My projector isn't too bright but works good enough in a lit environment with 2 big open walls (two walls are pretty much just windows and one side i've covered with the projector screen and the other is facing it on the opposite side) and other light sources....


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbranco* /forum/post/17922421
> 
> 
> i dont know about their other types but the one i got (electric HDVIO) though black on the back side you are going to need a curtain if you want to place the projector screen right in front of the window... which is what i did because that's the best position... widow is actually wider than the projector but i didn't need to use a black curtain... i used regular tan colored ones....
> 
> 
> this screen according to hubby is better at blocking out the light...
> 
> 
> what i noticed was that with the old screen... if the curtain wasn't closed all the way (behind it) so that there was sun light coming in, then the whole screen will just not look as bright...
> 
> 
> but with this new one, if the curtains aren't closed all the way (behind it that is)... then i can actually see the exact shape of the crack where sunlight is coming in from... but the rest of the screen looks fine and unaffected...



Thanks for the input.


tony


----------



## sbranco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/17909150
> 
> 
> Can't you just do a remote-to-remote IR program?



Hey Kicks:

fleaman was absolutely right on this one










I just programmed my harmony remote.


I did it under projector 2... just because .... since there's no projector screen available ... maybe i should change it later to home appliance?!?! dont know...


but either way i did it as remote to remote...

just make sure you use the remote labeled IR remote not the RF Remote....

i was an idoiot for like 2 minutes since i haven't messed with my remote in so long... i was using the RF remote and wondering why it wasn't detecting the keys...


but it works











Oh one more thing...

after you program it remote to remote...

if you're testing it out make sure the receiver (that red glowing light on that block attached to the screen...) is not covered up...

i must be having more than a blond moment here... but i had it covered while testing ... and of course trying to figure out why both the harmony and the original IR remote wasn't working....

tsk tsk tsk

someone give me a cup of coffee


----------



## sbranco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17926004
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> tony



thanks









i was starting to feel like an idiot... for just talking about my experience


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbranco* /forum/post/17926166
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was starting to feel like an idiot... for just talking about my experience




What projector are you using and what exact model of the screen, size?



tony


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbranco* /forum/post/17926149
> 
> 
> Hey Kicks:
> 
> fleaman was absolutely right on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just programmed my harmony remote.
> 
> 
> I did it under projector 2... just because .... since there's no projector screen available ... maybe i should change it later to home appliance?!?! dont know...
> 
> 
> but either way i did it as remote to remote...
> 
> just make sure you use the remote labeled IR remote not the RF Remote....
> 
> i was an idoiot for like 2 minutes since i haven't messed with my remote in so long... i was using the RF remote and wondering why it wasn't detecting the keys...
> 
> 
> but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh one more thing...
> 
> after you program it remote to remote...
> 
> if you're testing it out make sure the receiver (that red glowing light on that block attached to the screen...) is not covered up...
> 
> i must be having more than a blond moment here... but i had it covered while testing ... and of course trying to figure out why both the harmony and the original IR remote wasn't working....
> 
> tsk tsk tsk
> 
> someone give me a cup of coffee



Yea took me a little time but I got it to work with my Harmony One. At first it seems to only recognized the screen down button,but after some fine tuning everything works great.


----------



## sbranco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17926355
> 
> 
> What projector are you using and what exact model of the screen, size?
> 
> 
> 
> tony



lol my projector is old... older than my old screen 

ive got epson powerlite 200+

i remember it was kinda expensive when we got it... but its still working 

i need to get a new projector soon so i can use this one with my old screen and the new one with the screen i just got 


the screen im using now is here:
http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_HDVio...9ax-110-gb.htm 

"HDVio 110" 16:9 High Gain Edition, 2.2 gain, glass beaded motorized screen"


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbranco* /forum/post/17927022
> 
> 
> lol my projector is old... older than my old screen
> 
> ive got epson powerlite 200+
> 
> i remember it was kinda expensive when we got it... but its still working
> 
> i need to get a new projector soon so i can use this one with my old screen and the new one with the screen i just got
> 
> 
> the screen im using now is here:
> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_HDVio...9ax-110-gb.htm
> 
> "HDVio 110" 16:9 High Gain Edition, 2.2 gain, glass beaded motorized screen"



Any waves on the screen. How often do you move the screen up and down







?


tony


----------



## sbranco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tractng* /forum/post/17927204
> 
> 
> Any waves on the screen. How often do you move the screen up and down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> tony



there is a slight wave but when you're watching or playing something on it its not noticeable. I dont even remember that there is a wave when I'm using it.

Its only noticeable for me when ive got hatching or the gray scale on it which i only do to make sure that the projector is aligned properly... so only when im setting up the screen. And i think its so slight that if i figure out what screws need to be adjusted (the bottom and back...and how much) im sure i can get rid of it completely.

now i did leave it down all day and night for 3 days when i first got it to see if would get rid of the waves but i didn't notice any change but that might also be because the waves weren't that bad to start with.


i put it down for my toddler to be distracted in the morning... then i put it up before i leave the house.

then i put it back down when i get home from work then it stays down til we're done using it..



The screen is slow going up and down.. but if you put it down and turn the projector on at the same time, by the time its fully down, the projector is either just finished or almost done warming up so the speed is not an issue.


just make sure if you're going to buy it that you talk to Alex... he gave me a good deal on mine


----------



## junglalien

Which one should I get?


110" 2:35:1 Ultra-WideScreen format , Matte White, Fixed Frame screen (105" Viewable)

110" - Screen Size 110";

Viewable Size 105",96"(Width)x41"(Height);

End-to-end size: 101"(Width)x44"(Height);
http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Ultra...35mwlt-105.htm 


or


110" 2:35:1 Ultra-WideScreen format , Matte White, Fixed Frame screen (103" Viewable)

110" - Screen Size 110";

Viewable Size 103",95"(Width)x40"(Height);

End-to-end size: 100"(Width)x45"(Height);
http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Ultra...f235mw-103.htm


----------



## sbranco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *junglalien* /forum/post/17930792
> 
> 
> Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> 110" 2:35:1 Ultra-WideScreen format , Matte White, Fixed Frame screen (105" Viewable)
> 
> 110" - Screen Size 110";
> 
> Viewable Size 105",96"(Width)x41"(Height);
> 
> End-to-end size: 101"(Width)x44"(Height);
> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Ultra...35mwlt-105.htm
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 110" 2:35:1 Ultra-WideScreen format , Matte White, Fixed Frame screen (103" Viewable)
> 
> 110" - Screen Size 110";
> 
> Viewable Size 103",95"(Width)x40"(Height);
> 
> End-to-end size: 100"(Width)x45"(Height);
> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Ultra...f235mw-103.htm



the difference in size is slight...

if you want to save a bit then get the slightly smaller one

or if you're like me.. id just go for the bigger one 


what's the determining factor for you?


----------



## junglalien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbranco* /forum/post/17935221
> 
> 
> the difference in size is slight...
> 
> if you want to save a bit then get the slightly smaller one
> 
> or if you're like me.. id just go for the bigger one
> 
> 
> what's the determining factor for you?



The price is the same on both of them. The difference must be the frame. I'd rather have which ever one has the better frame. I don't care about the slight difference in viewable screen. I want the aspect ratio to be right.


----------



## tractng

Anybody here came from a Carada screen? If so, I like to hear your comparison.



Thanks,


Tony


----------



## cavalier240




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tolli* /forum/post/17912025
> 
> 
> When will the 12v trigger be added to the Focupix TensionFlat screen? I'm ready to buy...
> 
> 
> Tolli



I'm waiting to know this as well.


Has anyone figured out a way to control this via rs232 from an automation program?


----------



## odie8808

May I know if any of you have experience like this?

I just received a 125" Flexio White electrical screen.

It's working fine, attached control(up-down-stop), RF-remote work.

However for the IR-remote, I've tried several angle, distance, facing the attached control pad, it has no response when pressing button. The IR remote red-light did light up thou when pressing button.

Do I need to "Program" it in order to use that?


2nd, I Do see some minor black dots on the white screen, it could be some paint drop off from the back side of the cloth. It's minor that I think I can live with it. Any suggestion (e.g. safe solvent, soap to wipe it) ?


Appreciated....


----------



## Goingpoor

Hi all... just purchased a Optoma HD20 ... My room is light controlled , but it is in a room with light colored paints... Im looking to buy a 92" screen and looking for help to pick one that will look good with my projector...


was looking at HDvio.. but concern it may be to bright?


Thanks


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *junglalien* /forum/post/17930792
> 
> 
> Which one should I get?
> 
> 
> 110" 2:35:1 Ultra-WideScreen format , Matte White, Fixed Frame screen (105" Viewable)
> 
> 110" - Screen Size 110";
> 
> Viewable Size 105",96"(Width)x41"(Height);
> 
> End-to-end size: 101"(Width)x44"(Height);
> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Ultra...35mwlt-105.htm
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 110" 2:35:1 Ultra-WideScreen format , Matte White, Fixed Frame screen (103" Viewable)
> 
> 110" - Screen Size 110";
> 
> Viewable Size 103",95"(Width)x40"(Height);
> 
> End-to-end size: 100"(Width)x45"(Height);
> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Ultra...f235mw-103.htm



I would like to know the difference as well. Why the 2" differnce if both are specified as 110" ? I would pick the one with better frame and/or larger border.


----------



## ufokillerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18039382
> 
> 
> I would like to know the difference as well. Why the 2" differnce if both are specified as 110" ? I would pick the one with better frame and/or larger border.



they measure the viewable including the black border on some screens


----------



## Blue Rain

Any deals on the Focupix Flexio 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 125" - Enamel Black ?


----------



## ufokillerz

not sure if they have deals usually, but they always have a 12-15% coupon. and they have refurbished items listed every now and then for a bit less then new.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz* /forum/post/18044071
> 
> 
> not sure if they have deals usually, but they always have a 12-15% coupon. and they have refurbished items listed every now and then for a bit less then new.



I looked at the refurbished ones but think I'll pass on them after reading

all 17 pages here regarding the waves and marks on some of them. The discount isn't enough for me to bite.


Where are these 15% discounts located ?


Thanks


PS: I wish they made a 130" screen


----------



## lanceroni

I put up my 110" 2.35 white screen this weekend and wasn't too pleased. There are still several wrinkles in the screen material that show up with the lights on and in bright backgrounds. Have any of you had a similar problem? Aside from the wrinkles, the frame looks very nice and the screen gives off a nice image. I can post pics when I get home from work


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanceroni* /forum/post/18048844
> 
> 
> I put up my 110" 2.35 white screen this weekend and wasn't too pleased. There are still several wrinkles in the screen material that show up with the lights on and in bright backgrounds. Have any of you had a similar problem? Aside from the wrinkles, the frame looks very nice and the screen gives off a nice image. I can post pics when I get home from work



Is this a fixed frame ?


----------



## lanceroni

Yeah, this is the fixed frame version


----------



## fleaman

Whoa....waves on a fixed frame


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanceroni* /forum/post/18049183
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is the fixed frame version



Wow! You get what you pay for does apply here then or one just slipped through QC?


----------



## Alex solomon

fleaman,


Any quality screen you know of with a 1.8 gain, 110-115" diagonal in fixed frame or maual pulldown for $1000 or less ? This 2.35.:1 and zoom business with the AE4000 is driving me nuts. I am used to a very bright image on a 92" 16x9 screen and would like to keep brightness and pop that with the AE4000 and 110-115" 2.35:1 screen that I am shooting for. So far the only one I can come up is the Carada BW with a reported gain of 1.2.


----------



## fleaman

Alex,


I'm not a screen expert by any stretch.


I just think waves in a fixed frame is unacceptable.


But maybe this is just an assembly error or defect. I never really see anyone complain about waves on a fixed frame.


Just an observation.


----------



## lanceroni

attached is a pic of my new wrinkled up 110" screen. I haven't gotten a reply from customer service today. I guess I'll have to call them tomorrow. I made sure the tension rods are in place and all the attachment points for the screen are intact.


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanceroni* /forum/post/18050647
> 
> 
> attached is a pic of my new wrinkled up 110" screen. I haven't gotten a reply from customer service today. I guess I'll have to call them tomorrow. I made sure the tension rods are in place and all the attachment points for the screen are intact.



That's pretty bad. Hope the replacement is better.


----------



## Alex solomon

OMG! That kind of wave on a fixed screen ?


----------



## Blue Rain

Alex


What 's your throw distance ?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18049785
> 
> 
> fleaman,
> 
> 
> Any quality screen you know of with a 1.8 gain, 110-115" diagonal in fixed frame or maual pulldown for $1000 or less ? This 2.35.:1 and zoom business with the AE4000 is driving me nuts. I am used to a very bright image on a 92" 16x9 screen and would like to keep brightness and pop that with the AE4000 and 110-115" 2.35:1 screen that I am shooting for. So far the only one I can come up is the Carada BW with a reported gain of 1.2.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/18052899
> 
> 
> Alex
> 
> 
> What 's your throw distance ?



About 17'. If it weren't for the requirement that the lens be below the top of the screen, I could install the AE4000 anywhere from 12-17', almost flash mounted to the ceiling.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alex solomon* /forum/post/18053017
> 
> 
> About 17'. If it weren't for the requirement that the lens be below the top of the screen, I could install the AE4000 anywhere from 12-17', almost flash mounted to the ceiling.



Is there a way where you can bring the 2:35 screen closer and higher ? That would help with the brightness and keeping the lens below the top of screen.


How many FL's are you getting with this current setup?


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanceroni* /forum/post/18050647
> 
> 
> attached is a pic of my new wrinkled up 110" screen. I haven't gotten a reply from customer service today. I guess I'll have to call them tomorrow. I made sure the tension rods are in place and all the attachment points for the screen are intact.



WOW That sucks !


I would be pissed off..this is what scares me from ordering a electric 125" screen.


I don't want to have to go thru sending it back and paying for shipping.


By the way...Do you have to pay for shipping when the screen is defective ?


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/18053392
> 
> 
> Is there a way where you can bring the 2:35 screen closer and higher ? That would help with the brightness and keeping the lens below the top of screen.
> 
> 
> How many FL's are you getting with this current setup?



I am getting 21 FL now. My other option is to keep my current screen 92" for 16x9 and buy a 104" Carada for 2.35:1 and mount the the PJ 14' from the screen. That would give me about 21 FL. I can even mount it closer and get 27 FL. My only problem would be if I like the Carada screen better than my Da-lite - Da-mat, then I an back where I started.


----------



## shine5555

Hello All. I am looking between the below screens and need a bit of help. I am building a tray ceiling to hold the projector. That way the projector will be ceiling mounted. How much room do I need in the tray? I am looking at about 8 inch down by 10 inch wide. Thank You for any help


Focupix HDVio Widescreen Electric Screen-92

Fabric: Matte White

Format: 16:9

Case Material: aluminium, titanium grey

Remote: RF (Ratio Frequency)

Size Specs:

92" - Screen Size 92", 80"(W)x45"(H);

Viewable size 86",72"(W)x42"(H);

End-to-end size: 87"(W)x56"(H)



TensionFlatTM 16:9 Electric Motorized Screen

Fabric: Matte White

Format: 16:9

Case Material: Metal, black, enamel coated

Remote Control: RF (Ratio Frequency)

92" - Viewable Diagonal Screen Size 92"; Top Drop: 0-12" adjustable.

Viewable Size 92",80"(Width)x45"(Height);

End-to-end Screen Size: 98"(Width)x65"(Height) - with top drop adjusted to full 12";


Focupix HDVio Widescreen High Gain Electric Screen

Fabric: High Gain Glass Beaded

Format: 16:9

Case Material: aluminium, titanium grey

Remote: IR + RF (Ratio Frequency)

Size Specs:

92" - Screen Size 92", 80"(W)x45"(H);

Viewable size 86",72"(W)x42"(H);

End-to-end size: 87"(W)x56"(H)


----------



## chadnliz

I just ordered a 92in tensioned electric screen and it will be here Monday, I am going to use a Sony VPL100 "Ruby" with it, this is my 3rd screen but first tensioned or electric model. Looks like a ton of info here but I will share my thoughts once it goes up. Cheers


----------



## shine5555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadnliz* /forum/post/18253574
> 
> 
> I just ordered a 92in tensioned electric screen and it will be here Monday, I am going to use a Sony VPL100 "Ruby" with it, this is my 3rd screen but first tensioned or electric model. Looks like a ton of info here but I will share my thoughts once it goes up. Cheers



If you could please let me know the size of the casing, I would be very happy. I want to order the same thing but, I have to put the screen into a tray ceiling with only 8 inch down and 10 inch deep


Thanks


----------



## chadnliz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shine5555* /forum/post/18254393
> 
> 
> If you could please let me know the size of the casing, I would be very happy. I want to order the same thing but, I have to put the screen into a tray ceiling with only 8 inch down and 10 inch deep
> 
> 
> Thanks



If you look at screen info on website it says 98in, actual width of a 92in screen is 80in so it gives a 6in overhang on each side of case end.


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadnliz* /forum/post/18256109
> 
> 
> If you look at screen info on website it says 98in, actual width of a 92in screen is 80in so it gives a 6in overhang on each side of case end.



Wasn't really the measures he asked.....


....though a simple email to focupix would also answer his question....


----------



## chadnliz

I would bet it will fit with plenty to spare but your going to have to do your own homework and call to be sure 703-657-0950.........they will hopefully be able to get info for you.


----------



## shine5555

Thank You all for the help. I did call and they said the "tube" is about 4 inch x 4 inch. Looking at some of the photos, i have seen, that seems a bit small. I would guess the "tuber or roller" is bigger than 4 inch, but what do I know? I do wish they had the tension one in white


Thank You again


----------



## 42Plasmaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lanceroni* /forum/post/18050647
> 
> 
> attached is a pic of my new wrinkled up 110" screen. I haven't gotten a reply from customer service today. I guess I'll have to call them tomorrow. I made sure the tension rods are in place and all the attachment points for the screen are intact.



Did you get a replacement or your wave issue resolved ?


btw:

Do the fixed screens have one peice horizontal frame parts are are they two peices held together with a support bar ?


----------



## livingaboard

I ordered a 103 inch electric Focupix screen from this place last night. They called me today to make sure I understood what the actual viewable area was on this screen because of the black border. The viewable is only 100 inch but I read the description and was aware of the viewable area.


I also mentioned that I forgot to apply the 10 percent off code and they said no problem. Within a few hours I received an email from Paypal stating the amount of the credit I was receiving.


So far I am impressed with their customer service. Let's hope the product is as good.


----------



## micmag

I recently bought my first projector and have not chosen a screen. I am interested in the Flexio electric screen. I see that they come with a 1.3 gain. Is there much of a difference between 1.1 gain and 1.3 gain? I have an Epson 720 which will be about 17' from the screen and will be viewed between 13'-17'. I would like to be able to see the screen from the side of the viewing area as it is a wide finished basement with a bar area to the side of the viewing area.


----------



## poopiehead

just picked up a HDVio 80" 16:9 High Contrast Grey, 0.9 gain motorized screen for my panasonic AX100U.


should arrive in a week or so I guess.


it's a bright projector and I have less than 9 feet throw on the rear shelf, so it's going to be bright for such a small screen. Hence the choice of a HC grey 0.9 gain.


not many small electrical screens on the market with a sub 1.0 gain....at my throw distance, it BARELY could get 90". The last thing I wanted was to be one inch short. so I settled for a SMALL screen which is more "balanced in my room"


custom ordering a larger screen from a "premium" vendor was just out of the budget for such a modest projector and room size.


----------



## chadnliz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poopiehead* /forum/post/18295902
> 
> 
> just picked up a HDVio 80" 16:9 High Contrast Grey, 0.9 gain motorized screen for my panasonic AX100U.
> 
> 
> should arrive in a week or so I guess.
> 
> 
> only have less than 9 feet throw, so it's going to be bright for such a small screen.



Its gonna look great in Cinema mode, I did almost same throw with same unit as yours on 84in screen a couple years ago and it worked great. With a lamp or two on your gonna be great in sports and such with the standard (bright but low power mode).............you are likely to never need the dynamic high power mode so thats good for bulb life! Its gonna be fantastic for you.


----------



## chadnliz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *micmag* /forum/post/18295787
> 
> 
> I recently bought my first projector and have not chosen a screen. I am interested in the Flexio electric screen. I see that they come with a 1.3 gain. Is there much of a difference between 1.1 gain and 1.3 gain? I have an Epson 720 which will be about 17' from the screen and will be viewed between 13'-17'. I would like to be able to see the screen from the side of the viewing area as it is a wide finished basement with a bar area to the side of the viewing area.



You will be fine off axis, many times the gain is a stretch of reality I have found, I just got a electric Focopix with 1.4 and I love it big time, but its not 1.4 that much I can tell.


----------



## poopiehead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadnliz* /forum/post/18295934
> 
> 
> Its gonna look great in Cinema mode, I did almost same throw with same unit as yours on 84in screen a couple years ago and it worked great. With a lamp or two on your gonna be great in sports and such with the standard (bright but low power mode).............you are likely to never need the dynamic high power mode so thats good for bulb life! Its gonna be fantastic for you.




thanks...HTdepot's current 84" screen was $140 LESS, but it was a matt white 1.3 gain. I was very tempted to save the money.


I still couldn't figure out how many fL I was going to get in cinema mode in a dark room on eco mode. the ProjectorCentral calculator doesn't really give me much to go on except it's in the 40's which is BRIGHT! if I got a 1.3 gain I'd be BLINDED LOL


----------



## chadnliz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poopiehead* /forum/post/18295956
> 
> 
> thanks...HTdepot's current 84" screen was $140 LESS, but it was a matt white 1.3 gain. I was very tempted to save the money.
> 
> 
> I still couldn't figure out how many fL I was going to get in cinema mode in a dark room on eco mode. the ProjectorCentral calculator doesn't really give me much to go on except it's in the 40's which is BRIGHT! if I got a 1.3 gain I'd be BLINDED LOL



Not that this means much but in its review it measured 668-702 Lumens in its eco modes from Cinema to Natural............I know not much help.

I dont think its gonna be too bright, I think your gonna love it and never need to burn the bulb in High power mode..........a nice bonus!


----------



## micmag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadnliz* /forum/post/18295945
> 
> 
> You will be fine off axis, many times the gain is a stretch of reality I have found, I just got a electric Focopix with 1.4 and I love it big time, but its not 1.4 that much I can tell.



Is the difference a matter of brightness or needing to be directly in front of the screen?


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poopiehead* /forum/post/18295902
> 
> 
> just picked up a HDVio 80" 16:9 High Contrast Grey, 0.9 gain motorized screen for my panasonic AX100U.
> 
> .



That is the EXACT screen (size, model, etc.) that I have my eye on.


I'm in the market for a Mits HC3800 which is a light cannon, and like you, I can't go beyond that screen size.


What screen do you have now? Please post your impressions when you get your screen up


----------



## poopiehead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/18300801
> 
> 
> That is the EXACT screen (size, model, etc.) that I have my eye on.
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a Mits HC3800 which is a light cannon, and like you, I can't go beyond that screen size.
> 
> 
> What screen do you have now? Please post your impressions when you get your screen up



This is my first projector and screen. Hopefully everything arrives and installs in two weeks.


----------



## old corps

Just thought I'd leave some feedback on my HTDepot experience as I researched here before making my purchase and found the posts here very helpful.

I called and ordered the 125" (120" viewabale) Focupix 1.3 gain from Alex. He was courteous & answered my questions. Delivered price to my home was $369. I ordered the screen on Wednesday afternoon and received it via Conway Freight at noon Monday. I'm in Michigan, they're in Virginia. The driver was a good guy & helped me haul the screen into my garage where we cut open a section of cardboard that had been torn in shipment to check for damage. Fortunately there was none. The screen comes in a wooden enclosure but 2 sides have the exposed cardboard of the actual screen box. With my wifes' help I was able to install it directly to ceiling joists in our family room. This is my 1st pj/screen experience so I'm far from an expert but I'm completely satisfied with the screen so far. No waves and just a tiny bit of curl on the outside edges which is to expected. It goes up/down and stops like it supposed to and the motor is very quiet. Bottom line--A pleasant buying experience & I wouldn't hesitate to recommend HTDepot. Hope this is helpful to someone else. Happy viewing!










ED


----------



## livingaboard

My 103 inch electric focupix screen arrived yesterday...faster than I thought.


Fed Ex dropped it off outside my gate. There was no damage to the cardboard box and I don't see any damage to the case or anything else at this point. The screen does have a chemical smell to it which should go away and the edges are curled but I don't suspect that is a big deal for me.


This isn't an everyday use screen. If it was I would have a tensioned screen or dedicated fixed screen on the wall. There doesn't appear to be any weird waves at this point but I will inspect it closer, later. I only used it for 5 minutes last night due to having to leave to go see Kevin Nealon (Weeds, Saturday Night Live) do some stand up comedy. Second time we saw him. He is pretty funny.


I put the screen up by myself, which I do not recommend due to safety reasons. It took about 1/2 an hour. I used four expanding anchor bolts in the ceiling drywall.


It goes up and down smooth. One thing I didn't think of is that we have 9 foot ceilings so even at the lowest position it seems a little high. Unfortunately I have to go about 10 inches higher than that due to my screen hitting the top of one of my speakers. I have the screen adjusted to come down right above the speaker. I might move the screen over a few inches to get i down further.


I am trying to figure out how to run the wiring which has a box inline with the cords. You can't take the box out of the circuit. The box is simply the receiver for the IR and RF remotes and it has operation buttons on it. My IR remote works fine as well as the box but the RF remote does not work for some reason. Has to be a programming issue since the light on the RF remote lights up when buttons are pushed.


I will probably use some surface mount cordmate stuff for concealment.


----------



## kicks

my 103" (100" viewable) Focupix Flexio screen with my Panasonic AE3000U projector


----------



## jjmbxkb

Kicks: That's a fantastic looking setup. That's the Flexio model, correct?


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjmbxkb* /forum/post/18313441
> 
> 
> Kicks: That's a fantastic looking setup. That's the Flexio model, correct?



Thanks

Yes it's the Flexio model, I've had the screen for about 3 months now. No problems what so ever well worth the money.


----------



## poopiehead

ordered the screen on Thursday, arrived just now here in CANADA. very impressive shipping system. Box was in perfect shape.


although i expect a $65-70 brokerage bill shortly...we are talking UPS here (Canadians know what I'm talking about).



Shame my projector isn't as fast. Expect it sometime this week.


----------



## tractng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/18310234
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd leave some feedback on my HTDepot experience as I researched here before making my purchase and found the posts here very helpful.
> 
> I called and ordered the 125" (120" viewabale) Focupix 1.3 gain from Alex. He was courteous & answered my questions. Delivered price to my home was $369. I ordered the screen on Wednesday afternoon and received it via Conway Freight at noon Monday. I'm in Michigan, they're in Virginia. The driver was a good guy & helped me haul the screen into my garage where we cut open a section of cardboard that had been torn in shipment to check for damage. Fortunately there was none. The screen comes in a wooden enclosure but 2 sides have the exposed cardboard of the actual screen box. With my wifes' help I was able to install it directly to ceiling joists in our family room. This is my 1st pj/screen experience so I'm far from an expert but I'm completely satisfied with the screen so far. No waves and just a tiny bit of curl on the outside edges which is to expected. It goes up/down and stops like it supposed to and the motor is very quiet. Bottom line--A pleasant buying experience & I wouldn't hesitate to recommend HTDepot. Hope this is helpful to someone else. Happy viewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ED



Please post pic. I have 118" fix screen in the living room. Would like a motor screen if it works out fine










tony


----------



## d56alpine

Thanks so much for posting your photos. Been putting it off for awhile just watching on a white wall, but that looks great! Might have to order one.


----------



## jjmbxkb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/18314704
> 
> 
> no problems what so ever well worth the money.



+1.


----------



## poopiehead

finished the install over the weekend (HDVio 80" HC 0.9 gain electric).


this was a tough room to install as it was a slightly dropped drywall ceiling. so there was a gap between the studs and the ceiling in some parts at the desired install location.


luckily we were able to access the mounting points through a pot light and jimmy some wood in between. Using a longer screw we were able to attach it securely to a stud at one side and with a larger piece of wood dissipate more weight at the other end while being more secure than a drywall only.


Thinking of the install design, there were a few things I wish were better. the mounting distances are pretty rigid with this screen. I cannot recall which company, but they are using a mounting bar and then having the screen attach anywhere along the bar at multiple points seems to make more sense while providing flexibility. My last resort on my install was to mount a 1x2 board and then attach the screen to the board but we didn't have to exercise this option.


I did make an install mistake. Mounting the projector first and then the screen. Thinking i had enough lens shift. The studs were not centered to the screen for the rear shelf. I was forced to use keystone to straighten out the image and even now it's not perfectly square, but acceptable. I didn't factor in that the projector had the lens further from center. the upgrade bug will hit in a year or two so I'll definitely find a projector with the lens closer to center at my current rear wall shelf.


As for the quality of the screen, it performs very well over all. It took about 20-30 minutes for me to transition from using a LCD monitor for the past 10 years to a projector, but after tweaking the colours to my preference I was starting to be happy with the results. At first I thought I made a mistake getting a 0.9 gain, but the image is plenty bright enough.


Movie and Blu-ray playback are excellent and until I can demo a 1080p projector (using a 720p Panasonic AX100U), this was a good match for my set up (8 feet sitting and 8' throw). TV movies are just as good and my toddler had a real kick out of her kids shows blown up so huge even if it's SD.


I do wish the screen would lower down more as it's about 5" from ideal. Problem is, my projector would have even more trouble throwing a square image.


the screen does emit an odor as noted by many others. It doesn't appear to have waves and the motor is quiet enough.


the motor was opposite end of where my plug was installed so I had to run the wire across to the other side behind the screen. The guy who helped me noted that some screens brands have detachable plugs on both sides to alleviate this issue. The HTdepot screen is hard wired cord. Speaking of the wire, it was probably a foot SHORT to run fully across the screen for easy hiding of the control box. I mounted the control box on the ceiling and ran the IR extender box to an ideal location within reach of my Harmony RF/IR emitters. Both supplied remotes work (IR/RF) but I did want to program it into a macro. This may be isolated issue, but the IR remote wouldn't program into my Harmony system. My projector doesn't have a 12v trigger so I couldn't use the supplied 12v trigger cable. The screen HDVio is recognized when you search but thhere are no commands in the Harmony database. hopefully I'll hear back today from HTDepot on a solution.


----------



## poopiehead

a few install pics


the rest of my gallery is at

http://gallery.avsforum.com/showgall...ppuser/7944113


----------



## fleaman

Nice review poopiehead










Can you tell me what the max drop the screen has? How many inches from the case to the top of the screen area?


----------



## poopiehead

confirmed from HT Depot.


the IR signal the supplied IR remote emits is NOT compatible or some proprietary IR signal.


it's NOT programable (manually) into the Harmony system.


I did provide feedback to HTDepot to work with Logitech and get their remote code into the Harmony database. Let's see if they are responsive to this feedback.


obviously, I'm not happy but it's not a deal breaker by any means. Both remotes do work (RF and IR), but it'd fully automate my system if there was compatibility.


as for the "drop" question, it's about 12" is my guess...I'll need to measure for an exact.


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poopiehead* /forum/post/18371409
> 
> 
> as for the "drop" question, it's about 12" is my guess...I'll need to measure for an exact.



I had asked Htdepot and they said it comes with 8" from the factory and can be adjusted to 16" by adjusting the limits. It was for the exact screen you have.


The reason I ask is sometimes reality doesn't match the claim (I'm probably gonna need to go very close to that 16" limit).


So maybe you didn't know about adjusting the limits? 'cos you mentioned you wished it would go another 5" lower, so it seems it should...?


----------



## poopiehead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/18371618
> 
> 
> I had asked Htdepot and they said it comes with 8" from the factory and can be adjusted to 16" by adjusting the limits. It was for the exact screen you have.
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is sometimes reality doesn't match the claim (I'm probably gonna need to go very close to that 16" limit).
> 
> 
> So maybe you didn't know about adjusting the limits? 'cos you mentioned you wished it would go another 5" lower, so it seems it should...?



not like the instructions will teach you cause they are non existent or I didn't read them...


I'll have to measure the drop I have now.


update: reading the various manuals...appears the flexio manual is more detailed than the HDVio manual . Also from the sounds of it, the HDVio does not have an adjustable drop but the flexio does.


http://www.htdepot.com/v/vspfiles/ma...vio-manual.pdf 

http://www.htdepot.com/v/vspfiles/ma...nual-v0513.pdf


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poopiehead* /forum/post/18372046
> 
> 
> update: reading the various manuals...appears the flexio manual is more detailed than the HDVio manual . Also from the sounds of it, the HDVio does not have an adjustable drop but the flexio does.



As mentioned, it was the exact same screen you have, HDVio 80" .9 grey electric. Of course, their 'claim' may not match reality.


Here was their claim (via email) from Oct 19th last year>



> Quote:
> Re: [Ticket#277-6781] HDVio 16:9 Widescreen High Contrast Grey Electric Screen
> 
> 
> Screen comes with 8" from the factory. Additional drop can be achieved by adjusting the limits.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -CS



I then asked how much 'additional drop' can be achieved and the next email was:



> Quote:
> Up to 16 inches.
> 
> 
> -CS



I think the 'limits' adjustment has to be done with a screwdriver on a secret--or slightly hidden adjustment screw in the case. You might have to call/email them for the instructions.


Of course, it's always possible the CS email was wrong...


----------



## poopiehead

Just meAsured and it was 12" drop. If there is another 4 inches That would be great. I shall email htdepot tomorrow.


----------



## poopiehead

HTdepot recommends leaving it at 12" drop, but to adjust the HDvio series screens

http://www.htdepot.com/v/vspfiles/ma...-adjmanual.pdf


----------



## fleaman

Poopiehead,


Did they mention 'why' they recommend to leave it at 12"? What's the issue(s) with adjusting to a lower drop? Did you adjust yours lower?


Also, I just read this post regarding the high contrast .9 grey HDvio material and is was rather disconcerting









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=focupix 


2nd post down on that link>



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nmuntean* /forum/post/17719284
> 
> 
> I can't speak for the quality of the white matte screen material from Focupix, but I would advise staying away from their high-contrast gray material. I purchased a 110" 2.35:1 screen from them about two months ago, and while the frame is excellent, the HC gray screen material has some serious issues. Now that my projector has gotten a couple hundred hours on it, I set about calibrating it with a colorimeter.
> 
> 
> I was surprised to find that, despite the projector (Viewsonic Pro8100) outputting over 1000 lumens (according to my light meter), the feet/lambert reading I'm getting off the screen is quite low, roughly 7fl, when I should be getting a reading of nearly 16fl (with a screen gain of 1.0). My concern is that the actual gain on the HC gray screen is considerably lower than advertised (0.9). With the Focupix HC gray screen, in order to get adequate brightness levels, I'm forced to throw the luminance and gamma of the projector all out of whack. As a result, the image just doesn't look very good.
> 
> 
> I contacted Focupix about this issue nearly a week ago, but I have yet to receive any response from them. As it stands now, I think they are being actively misleading in their stated gain level for the HC gray screen; the actual gain is probably more like .4, which is abysmal. At any rate, I realize that this doesn't directly answer your question, but I thought it might be information worth keeping in mind. At this point, I wish that I had simply saved up some more money and purchased an Elite screen instead.



Any thoughts?


Also welcome any comments from Htdepot personal....


----------



## Alex solomon

I visited their website but I got a bit overwhelmed with the choices. Which electric screen is well constructed and reviewed. Looking at 106" 16 x 9 in 1.3-1.8 gain. Thanks.


----------



## fleaman

This is the only review I've seen> http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/p...io-electric-rf


----------



## chadnliz

Is there a mechanical adjustment to stop it at a fixed position?, I dont use any drop and while its no big deal to stop it by remote it would be nice to set it up so it stops automatically. Thanks


----------



## poopiehead

watched 4 movies over the weekend and I'm happy with the screen.


the image on the 0.9 gain is as described. Black is pretty good. Obviously no where as inky black as the LCD or any direct panel, but while watching 2 animations (Coraline and Monsters vs Aliens) and a relatively dark movie (both Twilight movies) I was pretty happy with the results.


my issues have been and still are projector and not screen related (positioning and getting the best settings). Given the grief I have already with positioning, I'll probably not drop the extra 4 inches but it's good to know that you can adjust it with more or LESS drop. I would think HTdepot's hesitation would be the adhesives or attachment method of the screen inside. it's obviously more secure with 4 extra inches wrapped around.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadnliz* /forum/post/18398192
> 
> 
> Is there a mechanical adjustment to stop it at a fixed position?, I dont use any drop and while its no big deal to stop it by remote it would be nice to set it up so it stops automatically. Thanks



Yes, there is a "top limit" and "bottom limit" adjustment. These adjustments are made with the plastic allen screwdriver supplied with the screen and the instructions show you how to do it. You can also find the info on their website. If you didn't have the supplied screwdriver you could it with a long allen wrench of the correct size--quite small, metric I'm sure. On my 120" Focupix both adjustment allens are located on the end near the power cord. Use a flashlight to find the adjustment screws.


The bottom limit screw is green and is located near the end of the screens' roller up inside. To adjust the screen MUST BE FULLY OPEN 1st.

a. To LOWER the bottom limit turn screw CLOCKWISE.

b. To RAISE the bottom limit turn screw COUNTERCLOCKWISE.


The top limit screw is orange and is located through a hole in the case on the front side. To adjust the screen MUST 1ST BE FULLY CLOSED.

a. To RAISE the top limit turn screw CLOCKWISE.

b. To LOWER the top limit turn screw COUNTERCLOCKWISE.


Hope this helps. Yer welcome!


Ed


----------



## Zaxdad

Poopihead.

I have a flexio received in january. I was able to program the ir remote into a Harmony one. It may be a problem with your remote. I had to enter it as a lamp,but then was able to program in all 3 commands. I recall it took a couple of tries on each command.


Zaxdad


----------



## poopiehead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zaxdad* /forum/post/18432760
> 
> 
> Poopihead.
> 
> I have a flexio received in january. I was able to program the ir remote into a Harmony one. It may be a problem with your remote. I had to enter it as a lamp,but then was able to program in all 3 commands. I recall it took a couple of tries on each command.
> 
> 
> Zaxdad




I'll give it a try tonight...thanks....



so you entered it as a "light controller"? hopefully that does the trick.


----------



## Zaxdad

I used light controller and changed the name to screen. I then taught my Harmony one the commands manually.

Zaxdad


----------



## ufokillerz

I've been using my tensionflat for months, and the one thing i am still hoping for is to be able to use my IR remote someday.


----------



## poopiehead

took a long time, but finally got the Harmony remote to pick up the IR remote signals to program. This is the first remote I've ever encountered that was so difficult to pick up.


FINALLY, it's fully automated for the screen to go UP or DOWN depending if I'm using the projector or the LCD TV to view.


----------



## olivenone

Very impressed by their premium 106" viewable fixed frame! You have to go a little smaller, deal with a silver frame and pay for shipping for the same money as their 115" HC grey but it specs a 0.9 gain screen & assembly couldn't be easier!

http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Wides...s169gy-106.htm 


Assembly was easy because it doesn't use the plastic pegs that the cheaper version uses.


I'm switching from a WilsonArt Designer white 117" laminate 'screen' and using a benQ w5000. Blacks are better, contrast is better and colors pop with the focupix screen!


I originally bought this screen for a epson 8500ub I recently bought to replace the benQ because I wasn't happy with black levels and the contrast but now I think I'm going to return the epson.


----------



## fleaman

Good to know that screen helped your W5000 so much.


I have a 80" HDvio .9 gray electric on the way for my Mits HC3800, hoping to see improvements over my 70"ish BOC.


BTW, I think all their grays are .9, they probably just had a typo/omission online, I woulda called them. I've noticed other website incorrect info issues with them.


This maybe a little OT, but can you elaborate on the W5000 vs 8500 with a regular screen and .9 gain? Even with the .9 gain it seems incredible the W5000 can compete with the 8500 in blacks/contrast!?!?


----------



## olivenone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/18498615
> 
> 
> Good to know that screen helped your W5000 so much.
> 
> 
> I have a 80" HDvio .9 gray electric on the way for my Mits HC3800, hoping to see improvements over my 70"ish BOC.
> 
> 
> BTW, I think all their grays are .9, they probably just had a typo/omission online, I woulda called them. I've noticed other website incorrect info issues with them.
> 
> 
> This maybe a little OT, but can you elaborate on the W5000 vs 8500 with a regular screen and .9 gain? Even with the .9 gain it seems incredible the W5000 can compete with the 8500 in blacks/contrast!?!?




HT Depot seems to be very precise with their details and I had to pay more for a smaller screen AND shipping.


I saw a review of the regular HC grey screen and the owner swears it was more like 0.4. So I made sure it was spec'd on their site.


I watched the beginning of The Dark Knight and all of Crank2 with the uncalibrated 8500 on the 117" wilson art screen (1.3 gain?) and there really wasn't as much difference as I had hoped. The 8500 definitely looked cleaner and had darker blacks but it also had convergence issues which I don't have with the single DLP w5000.


I know with calibration the 8500 should look great but with this new screen I don't know if it will look $2100 better than the w5000.


I will do tests and calibrations before/if I send the 8500ub back.


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *olivenone* /forum/post/18499494
> 
> 
> HT Depot seems to be very precise with their details and I had to pay more for a smaller screen AND shipping.
> 
> 
> I saw a review of the regular HC grey screen and the owner swears it was more like 0.4. So I made sure it was spec'd on their site.
> 
> .



You mean this review?>>



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nmuntean* /forum/post/17719284
> 
> 
> I can't speak for the quality of the white matte screen material from Focupix, but I would advise staying away from their high-contrast gray material. I purchased a 110" 2.35:1 screen from them about two months ago, and while the frame is excellent, the HC gray screen material has some serious issues. Now that my projector has gotten a couple hundred hours on it, I set about calibrating it with a colorimeter.
> 
> 
> I was surprised to find that, despite the projector (Viewsonic Pro8100) outputting over 1000 lumens (according to my light meter), the feet/lambert reading I'm getting off the screen is quite low, roughly 7fl, when I should be getting a reading of nearly 16fl (with a screen gain of 1.0). My concern is that the actual gain on the HC gray screen is considerably lower than advertised (0.9). With the Focupix HC gray screen, in order to get adequate brightness levels, I'm forced to throw the luminance and gamma of the projector all out of whack. As a result, the image just doesn't look very good.
> 
> 
> I contacted Focupix about this issue nearly a week ago, but I have yet to receive any response from them. As it stands now, I think they are being actively misleading in their stated gain level for the HC gray screen; the actual gain is probably more like .4, which is abysmal. At any rate, I realize that this doesn't directly answer your question, but I thought it might be information worth keeping in mind. At this point, I wish that I had simply saved up some more money and purchased an Elite screen instead.



The screen in that review is advertised as .9, and he mentioned that (I double checked on the site too).


As for the larger 16:9 screen you mentioned that has no gain number> I can't imagine it would be different than the .9 gray, since pretty much every high contrast gray fixed frame listed is .9 with the exception of the screen you mentioned and I think another screen. If it really is a different gain, it would be strange that they would not list the gain number? It's very important! That's why I think it's just an omission, but a call/email to focupix would answer the question.


----------



## nmuntean

Just wanted to chime in real quick, as it looks like my mini-review of the HC Gray is being referenced, and I realized that I never did a follow-up to my initial review.


After discussing the issue a number of times with the folks at HT Depot, they agreed to send me one of their regular white matte screens, which have a listed gain of 1.1. I'm really glad that I was so persistent, because the white matte screen is terrific, and I have no brightness issues, nor any weird shifts in the color scale. While I no longer have the colorimeter and light meter (was borrowing them from a friend), there's no denying that the white matte screen material appears considerably brighter than the HC Gray material (to trot out that old saw, "even the wife immediately noticed the difference"). Point is, this 1.1 gain LOOKS like 1.1 gain.


Maybe I just got some bunk HC Gray material, or maybe that particular fabric just doesn't like my projector (Viewsonic Pro8100), but, at least in my experience, the white matte is the way to go. The mildly elevated black levels of the HC Gray just weren't enough to overcome its abysmal brightness levels and the weird color shifts it was introducing.


Hope this helps clarify things a bit!


----------



## fleaman

I just installed my new 80" Focopix HDvio high contrast gray .9 gain electric:

http://www.htdepot.com/ProductDetail...Show=TechSpecs 


67"x38" viewable size as the black boarders are thick. The screen is pretty flat. There is some curling at the edges which is one of the reasons I think they put thicker boarders there (good idea), and I can see some small waves on the right side IF I shine a light along the edge (from say left edge to right edge, light at screen surface level), but my 60" wide roller BOC screen before had much worse waves, the Focopix is flat in comparison. I'd have to look hard to see the small wave (during pans). I think for a non-tensioned drop screen, it's about as flat as you can get. If they had this exact same screen/size in a tensioned, I would have got that instead, but they don't. The normal viewer (not me or a videophile) wouldn't notice the small wave during movie watching, even on pans.


I got improved blacks and the 'appearance' of contrast improvement. In a bat cave going to a negative gain gray isn't gonna improve actual contrast, but in a room with reflective surfaces (off-white peach walls for me), the .9 gray cuts down some of the reflections coming back to the screen.


There is a brightness loss, but it is minimal IMO at this screen size (small). Overall the improvement over my 1.0 gain matte white BOC is _Very_ noticable! At small screen sizes I think this is an excellent combo with the HC3800 (which should be about 565 lumens in low lamp)


And yes, the electric action is smooth and totally cool! This is a LOT of screen for the money. They had a 15% discount at the time







(+free ship).


I'm happy!


As for the previous poster's experience with the .9 gray> I think at a 110" screen size you're getting into that area of maybe too big for .9 gain gray unless you truly have a light cannon. You mentioned 1000 lumens? If your light meter was correct and you watch at that lumens rating, that should be enough for a .9 gain 110", BUT, if you calculated 16fL @ 1.0 gain, not only will you be down to 14fL with a .9 gain, but you're not allowing for dimming lamps which every projector suffers from.


(oh, and my TV is lowered when I watch movies)


----------



## taskman

So I'm waiting on the 135" Tab Tensioned model which should be out in July, I have been in contact with htdepot. This one comes with a black backdrop.


My quick question is mounting, has anyone had any issues mounting the bigger electric models? This one weighs in at 150lbs...........


----------



## BenJF3

I have a question for those with Focupix Electric screens. I'm doing an install for a friend and am looking over the options. They possibly want a smaller flat panel behind the screen for normal viewing and then use the projector for events and movies.

_*Do ANY of the Focupix screens have a 12V trigger? The projector has the output and I'd like to just have it so the screen drops when that activity is selected.*_


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/18695161
> 
> _*Do ANY of the Focupix screens have a 12V trigger? The projector has the output and I'd like to just have it so the screen drops when that activity is selected.*_



My HDVio series does.


Just go to the Htdepot site, find the electric screen you're interested in and click on the 'description' tag, it shows a 12v trigger on the site for my screen.


----------



## BenJF3

Excellent. How the image quality on it? No wrinkles or distortions? That, and are you using the 12V Trigger?


----------



## Zaxdad

Hi.

I use the 80" flexio. I t came with the dual remotes. I use a Harmony 1 in my system and it controls the screen just fine.

Zaxdad


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenJF3* /forum/post/18695207
> 
> 
> Excellent. How the image quality on it? No wrinkles or distortions? That, and are you using the 12V Trigger?



Not using the 12v 'cos I have to lower my flatpanel before the screen comes down (I have it on a telescoping mount). The screen has a remote, I just use that.


I think the image quality is great, but I'm running a smaller negative gain gray screen in my set up, so it's a different animal.


As far as waves/distortions> The edges curl, it's one of the reasons (I'm guessing) they put extra thick black boarders on my particular screen (HDVio gray). Most of the curl is in the black boarder area. There are some slight waves at the LH/RH sides of the screen. You can't see them unless you take a flashlight as shine it from one edge to the other, at screen level. On movie content, it's possible to seem some distortions in panning, if you pay attention. If I don't mention it to anyone, no one would notice. I don't believe any non-tensioned drop screens are ever perfectly flat. For that You'll need a fixed screen, wall or a tensioned drop screen---but I've even heard of tensioned drop screens that have waves.


For me, I think my screen is flat 'enough' I had drop down BOC screen before that had worse waves, so I'm happy.


----------



## madmatrix

Hi All,


I'm thinking to get:

Focupix HDVio 16:9 Widescreen High Contrast Grey Electric Screen-92"-W/Dual Remote & 12VTrigger


The reason I choose grey is because we watch movie often not sports. A little bit research shows that grey one should be better for movie. Is this model good based on the experience with grey one? I remember some one return the grey one to exchange the white and get a better view.


Please help!


Thanks a lot.


Lou


----------



## taskman

Anyone know how much clearance from the wall I can get? I would like to get 4". Thanks


----------



## rishi76

Could someone pls confirm how drop the HDVio 110" screen has? Are the drops on HDVio different from the Flexio? I will be putting the screen on the ceiling (not recessed) - how much drop do you think will be good?


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/18735928
> 
> 
> Anyone know how much clearance from the wall I can get? I would like to get 4". Thanks



If you're using the flexio series you can get as much clearance from the wall as you would want/need. You can simply purchase the L-brackets from your local hardware store and suspend it off of S-hooks.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rishi76* /forum/post/18774224
> 
> 
> Could someone pls confirm how drop the HDVio 110" screen has? Are the drops on HDVio different from the Flexio? I will be putting the screen on the ceiling (not recessed) - how much drop do you think will be good?




The HDVio screens have a 12" black drop at the top, while the Flexio screens have a 18" black drop. And you want to drop the screen so that the top of it is parallel with the top of your projector if it is possible for the best picture, in most cases.


----------



## ufokillerz

still praying for htdepot to release a IR kit of some sort for the Tensionflat series.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/18779491
> 
> 
> If you're using the flexio series you can get as much clearance from the wall as you would want/need. You can simply purchase the L-brackets from your local hardware store and suspend it off of S-hooks.



What about the tensioned series though? thanks


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz* /forum/post/18784810
> 
> 
> still praying for htdepot to release a IR kit of some sort for the Tensionflat series.



Our primary technician is still trying to resolve a way to get it working with the TensionFlat Series receiver box. Things have become slightly more complicated because the new version of the receiver box does not have any compatibility towards a 12v trigger kit at all, but if we design something that would allow this to work I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/18785070
> 
> 
> What about the tensioned series though? thanks



With the TensionFlat series screens the mounting brackets work differently. They attach to the case and can be adjusted, however they only work flush mounting. With the screen flush mounted to the wall, the screen itself would be roughly 2" off the wall when it comes down. In order to get it to that 4", from wall mounting, the best option would be to put up some sort of extension/stage that you would mount the screen off of, such as a 2x4. Another option would be ceiling mounting the screen roughly 2-3" off the wall, because the mounting brackets with this screen allow it to be mounted in a variety of ways.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/18789247
> 
> 
> With the TensionFlat series screens the mounting brackets work differently. They attach to the case and can be adjusted, however they only work flush mounting. With the screen flush mounted to the wall, the screen itself would be roughly 2" off the wall when it comes down. In order to get it to that 4", from wall mounting, the best option would be to put up some sort of extension/stage that you would mount the screen off of, such as a 2x4. Another option would be ceiling mounting the screen roughly 2-3" off the wall, because the mounting brackets with this screen allow it to be mounted in a variety of ways.



Thank you very much for that info, I can't wait to get the 135" Focupix Tensioned.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/18789474
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for that info, I can't wait to get the 135" Focupix Tensioned.



It's not a problem. Just make sure you're aware of all dimensions and that you order the correct size and format screen when you are on our site and enjoy your new screen.


----------



## rishi76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/18779520
> 
> 
> The HDVio screens have a 12" black drop at the top, while the Flexio screens have a 18" black drop. And you want to drop the screen so that the top of it is parallel with the top of your projector if it is possible for the best picture, in most cases.



Thanks for the info, but I have heard 3 different sizes from 3 different support folks when I called in. One said 8", the next said 18" and I now have 12" from you. Can you pls confirm once more?! I am looking at the 110" 16:9 version, if that makes a difference. I am primarily interested in the black part above the screen. And how adjustable is it? Also, how many inches does the assembly add at the top if hung from a ceiling?


Thanks again!


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rishi76* /forum/post/18795034
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, but I have heard 3 different sizes from 3 different support folks when I called in. One said 8", the next said 18" and I now have 12" from you. Can you pls confirm once more?! I am looking at the 110" 16:9 version, if that makes a difference. I am primarily interested in the black part above the screen. And how adjustable is it? Also, how many inches does the assembly add at the top if hung from a ceiling?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



All three of those answers are correct, to some extent. The 18" you heard was in reference to the Flexio/BriteG series only, you may have asked about this series instead of the HDVio in this case. The 8" is available on all types of screens, as the drop is adjustable from 0-12" on the HDVio series and 0-18" on the Flexio/BriteG series. The standard drop setting that each screen is set at when it is shipped out is, in most cases, not the maximum or minimum, and is usually set in that moderate range, ~8" for HDVio, ~12" for Flexio/BriteG. However, the _*maximum*_ drop distance for the HDVio and Flexio/BriteG screens are 12" and 18", respectively.


It is adjustable by a top-adjustment screw located inside the case, and the exact location and which direction to adjust it in for desired results is located in the instruction manual included with the screen, but is also available on our website under the Product Manuals link.


The HDVio does not differ too greatly from the Flexio/BriteG series in regards to screen case size, so you could, for the most part, use this as a guide to the dimensions you requested:
 


This is the 106" viewable, 110" overall, Flexio series 16:9 format screen dimension list. The screen casing is roughly the same size, looking at dimension #G and using the mounting hardware included, it offsets it from the ceiling/wall by about 1 additional inch.


----------



## rbye05

just an fyi htdepot has horrendous customer service. by far the worst of any company i have ever dealt with.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbye05* /forum/post/18796481
> 
> 
> just an fyi htdepot has horrendous customer service. by far the worst of any company i have ever dealt with.



Can you provide more details? I don't think its fair to any company to just post a viewpoint like that without backing it up with details. I have seen bad reports on customer service from ht depot but in most cases it was resolved by htdepot and the poster responded as such in this thread.


I have been researching screens for a couple weeks and have probably read through the ENTIRE focupix thread almost twice. From what I can tell they make an above average effort to connect with customers but like all companies, there is always going to be bad experiences. Its how I have seen them respond to those issues that has been a factore in buying a screen from them.


----------



## rbye05

taskman here it is:


horrible experience with htdepot aka focupix aka mountdirect

I scheduled and payed for a premium install of my mits 3800 with this company. The installer showed up totally unprepared with no ladder, flashlight,screwdrivers ect. needed for the install all of which he borrowed from me. To add insult to injury he also did not bring a hdmi cable that was supposed to be included so we had to use one of mine. The service promised sit back and let them do the work, but since it was only one guy I had to help and I was the one that had to actually mount the pj cause the installer was ready to leave with the picture off the screen. No wall plates were used which was also promised. I pmd the rep on this site who stated that they would at least refund my hdmi cable price if I provided receipt. This was a 48.00 monoprice 22 gauge not 200.00 monster. Today I recieved an email stating they will only pay 20.00. I find this totally unacceptable and cannot reccommend their install service and I also find their c.s. poor


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/18796437
> 
> 
> However, the _*maximum*_ drop distance for the HDVio and Flexio/BriteG screens are 12" and 18", respectively.



That's not what I was told by your CS>


>>>(via email) from Oct 19th last year>



> Quote:
> Re: [Ticket#277-6781] HDVio 16:9 Widescreen High Contrast Grey Electric Screen
> 
> 
> Screen comes with 8" from the factory. Additional drop can be achieved by adjusting the limits.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -CS



I then asked how much 'additional drop' can be achieved and the next email was:



> Quote:
> Up to 16 inches.
> 
> 
> -CS


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbye05* /forum/post/18796957
> 
> 
> taskman here it is:
> 
> 
> horrible experience with htdepot aka focupix aka mountdirect
> 
> I scheduled and payed for a premium install of my mits 3800 with this company. The installer showed up totally unprepared with no ladder, flashlight,screwdrivers ect. needed for the install all of which he borrowed from me. To add insult to injury he also did not bring a hdmi cable that was supposed to be included so we had to use one of mine. The service promised sit back and let them do the work, but since it was only one guy I had to help and I was the one that had to actually mount the pj cause the installer was ready to leave with the picture off the screen. No wall plates were used which was also promised. I pmd the rep on this site who stated that they would at least refund my hdmi cable price if I provided receipt. This was a 48.00 monoprice 22 gauge not 200.00 monster. Today I recieved an email stating they will only pay 20.00. I find this totally unacceptable and cannot reccommend their install service and I also find their c.s. poor



Sir, you were refunded in full for what was requested, and we were told that you were satisfied. If you still have a problem with the company, we ask that you contact us directly, rather than continuing on this site.


On a side note - you've posted this at least 3 times on this site alone, I would consider it spam at this point. Please refrain.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/18797199
> 
> 
> That's not what I was told by your CS>
> 
> 
> >>>(via email) from Oct 19th last year>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked how much 'additional drop' can be achieved and the next email was:



All I can tell you is what the actual limitations and standards are. That representative no longer works with us, I have that email archived as well.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/18796744
> 
> 
> Can you provide more details? I don't think its fair to any company to just post a viewpoint like that without backing it up with details. I have seen bad reports on customer service from ht depot but in most cases it was resolved by htdepot and the poster responded as such in this thread.
> 
> 
> I have been researching screens for a couple weeks and have probably read through the ENTIRE focupix thread almost twice. From what I can tell they make an above average effort to connect with customers but like all companies, there is always going to be bad experiences. Its how I have seen them respond to those issues that has been a factore in buying a screen from them.



This is correct. Several attempts were made to resolve the issue with the customer, and he continued to escalate things. From what we, as a company were aware, he was finally content with the resolution and refund offered. Apprently this is not the case?


----------



## rbye05

htdepot that is a flat out lie. I have not received a penny back from you. and as far as spamming I will continue to let people know of the treatment recieved from your company. FYI I still have all communications between us that are dated so if you stand by your lie that I recieved any refund I will be forced to post them.


----------



## rbye05

p.s. an offer of 20.00 with my declining said offer does not mean situation was resolved


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbye05* /forum/post/18805648
> 
> 
> htdepot that is a flat out lie. I have not received a penny back from you. and as far as spamming I will continue to let people know of the treatment recieved from your company. FYI I still have all communications between us that are dated so if you stand by your lie that I recieved any refund I will be forced to post them.



Before you attempt to slander a company's name, please check to make sure you are giving the correct information to your peers. Please check your transaction logs with your bank for the date 5/28/2010, as it will show that you have in fact received a full refund to your account from us. This goes directly against you stating that it was an offer of $20 dollars, and against the fact that you state that you haven't received anything from us, and that you declined the transaction. We also happen to keep our conversations logged, and we have the messages you have sent to all of our representatives - not just me. You told us that the issue was resolved. Again, if it is not, please contact our company through our website or via our phone, do not attempt to do so through this website as our, and your, representation here are limited.


----------



## rbye05

Alright I have to be a man and apologize, I just checked my bank account and the refund was on that date. I was unaware of this due to the last communication was me declining the 20.00 and no one replied. I still think this could have been handled better as my installation concerns were never adressed that being said I will consider this resolved and cease posting on the matter


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbye05* /forum/post/18805835
> 
> 
> Alright I have to be a man and apologize, I just checked my bank account and the refund was on that date. I was unaware of this due to the last communication was me declining the 20.00 and no one replied. I still think this could have been handled better as my installation concerns were never adressed that being said I will consider this resolved and cease posting on the matter



Our sales manager had told me she sent you a receipt via email in regards to the refund, but you may not have received it. I'm sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused, communications definitely could have been better. However, I'm glad you have at least, in this case, found the matter resolved as, though I'm sure many would beg to differ, I do try to provide customer satisfaction in any way that I can. If you have any future concerns feel free to contact me on here or via the website. Thank you.


----------



## BenJF3

I have to chime in here as I had very satisfactory dealings with HTDepot. Mishaps are bound to occur with anything (product or service) and the tell all is how the vendor handles the issue. Just the fact that HTDepot is represented via this forum says a lot and the fact that they answer and address concerns and issues goes a long way in my book. I for one, will continue to do business with them.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/18789474
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for that info, I can't wait to get the 135" Focupix Tensioned.



Curious as to what the status is on this? You need help ordering it or picking one out? Or are you waiting for it to ship? Don't forget to post some pics up on our new customer showcase on our website once you've gotten it up by sending the pics, as well as a brief general description of your setup, to [email protected] .


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/18821253
> 
> 
> Curious as to what the status is on this? You need help ordering it or picking one out? Or are you waiting for it to ship? Don't forget to post some pics up on our new customer showcase on our website once you've gotten it up by sending the pics, as well as a brief general description of your setup, to [email protected] .



Thanks for asking! You currently don't have it in stock, I recieved a reply that your working on getting a shipment of the 120" and 135" tensioned screens with black cloth backing but there isnt a shipment date yet.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/18823777
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking! You currently don't have it in stock, I recieved a reply that your working on getting a shipment of the 120" and 135" tensioned screens with black cloth backing but there isnt a shipment date yet.



Ah, you're right. Didn't realize we had sold out of the tension-flat series so much. We do have 1 135" reconditioned screen in stock though. It's a Grade-A meaning that though the case might (and doesn't neccesarily) have a few minor marks, it'd have a brand new screen. I'm not sure if it has the black backing or not though - we had a batch shipped out with a white backing from our factory for whatever reason. I could check.


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/18824137
> 
> 
> Ah, you're right. Didn't realize we had sold out of the tension-flat series so much. We do have 1 135" reconditioned screen in stock though. It's a Grade-A meaning that though the case might (and doesn't neccesarily) have a few minor marks, it'd have a brand new screen. I'm not sure if it has the black backing or not though - we had a batch shipped out with a white backing from our factory for whatever reason. I could check.



Thanks, its no problem for me. I picked up a cheap manual screen to get me by until you get restocked. I do look forward to that tensioned 135"







.


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/18824321
> 
> 
> Thanks, its no problem for me. I picked up a cheap manual screen to get me by until you get restocked. I do look forward to that tensioned 135"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Sounds like a plan. Lol. I'll let you know when we get them in stock.


----------



## madmatrix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTDepot* /forum/post/18825685
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan. Lol. I'll let you know when we get them in stock.



Hi Robert,


Sorry to hijack the post. What does Recondition Grade B mean?
http://www.htdepot.com/Recon_B_Focup...072409b064.htm 


Thanks.


Lou


----------



## taskman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madmatrix* /forum/post/18830713
> 
> 
> Hi Robert,
> 
> 
> Sorry to hijack the post. What does Recondition Grade B mean?
> http://www.htdepot.com/Recon_B_Focup...072409b064.htm
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Lou



This one is easy actually, just check their FAQ: http://www.htdepot.com/Projector_scr...s/49.htm#seven


----------



## madmatrix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taskman* /forum/post/18831366
> 
> 
> This one is easy actually, just check their FAQ: http://www.htdepot.com/Projector_scr...s/49.htm#seven




Thanks taskman. It seems B is not good option to go.


----------



## madmatrix

Anyone has Focupix Tension series at home? I want to look at the picture for them. hehe. Maybe I will go with 106' Tension one. Thanks.


----------



## madmatrix

Htdepot, I sent you one PM. Please check. Thanks.


----------



## rbastedo

Just posting to mention that my Focupix Electric screen delivered 02/22/2007 is still working great, performing flawlessly.


I am very happy with the product and with the company.


----------



## Threefiddie

I just ordered 103" (100" viewable) focupix electric 2nite.


as well as an epson 8500ub 


my first time into the projection world!


----------



## Threefiddie

Htdepot called me today to confirm my order ands it shipped today. Fast service so far!


----------



## madmatrix

I got my tensionflat 106' yesterday. Does anyone use the mounting piece to mount the case on the ceiling. I found the two mounting piece can't make the case vertically mounted. Did anyone try?


Lou


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbastedo* /forum/post/18852109
> 
> 
> Just posting to mention that my Focupix Electric screen delivered 02/22/2007 is still working great, performing flawlessly.
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the product and with the company.



That's very good to hear, I'm glad you enjoy our product.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threefiddie* /forum/post/18857044
> 
> 
> Htdepot called me today to confirm my order ands it shipped today. Fast service so far!



We try to be as quick as possible with our orders, I hope you enjoy the screen when you recieve it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madmatrix* /forum/post/18858753
> 
> 
> I got my tensionflat 106' yesterday. Does anyone use the mounting piece to mount the case on the ceiling. I found the two mounting piece can't make the case vertically mounted. Did anyone try?
> 
> 
> Lou



I'm checking in to this for you now, as I myself am not extremely familiar with the tensionflat, our technician should have an answer for you within an hour or so.


----------



## fleaman

Will the Tensionflat ever be offered with the gray screen material?


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/18869536
> 
> 
> Will the Tensionflat ever be offered with the gray screen material?



It might be in the future but as of now there are no plans to release anything of that sort any time soon.


----------



## rishi76

I finally had the HDVio 106" screen mounted to the ceiling. One question - I had power ran to the ceiling for the projector. What is the best way to shorten the long power cord that comes with the screen? Is it ok to cut the wires and shorten them on both sides of the receiver? Would that harm the warranty in any way? I will get it done from an electrician if its possible, but just wanted to check how others have 'cleaned' their install. I plan to use either the remote or the wall switch, so do not need the receiver dangling low for control. Any ideas how to best hide that behind the mount etc?


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rishi76* /forum/post/18941520
> 
> 
> I finally had the HDVio 106" screen mounted to the ceiling. One question - I had power ran to the ceiling for the projector. What is the best way to shorten the long power cord that comes with the screen? Is it ok to cut the wires and shorten them on both sides of the receiver? Would that harm the warranty in any way? I will get it done from an electrician if its possible, but just wanted to check how others have 'cleaned' their install. I plan to use either the remote or the wall switch, so do not need the receiver dangling low for control. Any ideas how to best hide that behind the mount etc?



There is no best way to do so, per say. If you are electrical-savy and understand the inner workings and which wires are hot and which are ground, you could physically cut the cable and rewire the shortened end back in to the box, however if any problem arises as a result of your own modifications to your hardware it could fault or void your warrenty, depending on the situation. Even done by an electrician, if a problem arised with the screen as a direct result of the power cable being rewired, you would have to seek repayment via the electrician rather than the company. And we HAVE had this problem come up before with the electrician rewiring the power cable incorrectly and shorting out the box, so please be careful with this. You could take a safer approach and try hiding the cable within the wall or use cable management to tidy it up.


----------



## rishi76

Thanks for the quick response. Is the warranty void only for any issue arising due to the modification (if I went that route), or would it void all warranty including any other issue in the future?


----------



## HTDepot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rishi76* /forum/post/18944028
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Is the warranty void only for any issue arising due to the modification (if I went that route), or would it void all warranty including any other issue in the future?



It really depends on the circumstances. Like I said, if any issue that arises is determined to have been caused, in whole or part, by your alteration or modification of our screen, and we have not explicitly asked you to make that said alteration, then it will most likely cause the warranty to be voided. I wouldn't be able to tell you if a specific issue that arises would be covered or not by the warranty any more until we diagnose and assess that particular situation. I would advise caution, however, because every problem I can think about, save maybe 1 or 2, that could come up, could be directly related to a miss-wire in the power cable being reattached, which could cause an over-voltage or an under-voltage going in to the screen itself, which would cause the screen to either work improperly, or not at all (you stand a high chance of damaging circuitry if too much voltage is going in). It's not "common" for these issues to arise, as rewiring a power cable is fairly simple - most consist of only 2-3 wires - but as I have said we have actually, fairly recently, come across a customer with an issue with his screen that we determined to be caused by an overloaded box when his electrician rewired it, so it's not entirely impossible. I would say... as long as we can determine all of the electrical components are still fully functional, and your issue is with a mechanical failure or something of that sort, then it should still be covered by the warranty. The safest bet would be to ensure you get a warranty from your electrician when he does this modification, so you are still protected from all avenues.


----------



## rishi76

I ended up using cable raceways to hide the cables. Stuck the raceway on the ceiling and hid the cables inside without any modifications whatsoever. The raceway cannot be seen unless I go around as it is hidden by the screen casing. Screwed the receiver to the ceiling too.


Loving the screen so far! Especially happy with the multiple ways to control it included - wired controller, wall switch with IR receiver (nice touch!), IR remote and RF remote. I still need to see if I can make the screen drop a bit lower. I guess thats the only additional thing I would have liked - a bigger drop so that the screen end up low even if it is mounted to a ceiling.


Just noticed the one I got is out of stock now (the 110" white screen with 1.3 gain) - is it hot-selling, or has it been withdrawn due to any issues discovered or other reasons? Just curious..


----------



## TuscolaMatt

I've had my Focupix Flexio 205" (17") 1.3 gain screen for over a year now. I keep it rolled up when not in use.


I'm just a rookie at this stuff, but I really love this screen! It's worked flawlessly (motor/remotes) and has gotten a lot of use.


It's a $1200 screen and has been worth every penny! Pics:














































(corner wrinkles smoothed out after a few days and the screen is flat now)











Love it!


----------



## SamuelAdams

HTDepot,


Can you advise an ETA for you to have in stock the 16:9 Focupix TensionFlat screen? I am aware of the two reconditioned units for sale on your site presently, however, I'm skeptical to purchase either due to the no return/exchange policy that applies to reconditioned units. Also, can you advise if TensionFlats have a High Contrast Grey fabric option?


Thank you.


----------



## bwzimmerman

Ok, I read this whole thread. I saw the question asked once, and that is..


Will this screen effect speakers? I have in wall speakers and the screen will be blocking the center speaker completely and the left and right speakers will be overlapped but just 3 inches or so.


My setup is I have a bump out for a fireplace that I contructed. I have my center channel speaker in the middle of the bump out and my left and right speakers are on the normal wall. Kinda like this..



L R

----------| |----------

| |

| C |

|--------------|


========================


----------



## jjmbxkb

Hi, bwzimmerman: I think the Focupix screens will affect your speaker. You should try to get an acoustically transparent (AT) screen, which is not offer by Focupix.


----------



## jjmbxkb

TuscolaMatt: That's a beautiful setup you there. The screen looks fantastic. For the money, I don't know there is a better deal.


Also love those bar stools, very cool pop of colors. Where did you get them? Thanks.


----------



## bwzimmerman

That's highly disappointing! BTW my picture above didn't turn out the way it looked in the preview.


Anyone know a good screen that is comparable to HT Depot stuff? I am not looking to break the bank. I need it to be acoustically transparent screen..


----------



## jjmbxkb

Was browsing, and just found this review. It may have been posted.

http://www.***************.com/forum...fm?which=13179 .


----------



## BIGmouthinDC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwzimmerman* /forum/post/19150733
> 
> 
> Anyone know a good screen that is comparable to HT Depot stuff? I am not looking to break the bank. I need it to be acoustically transparent screen..




One way (and maybe the only way) to get an AT screen that is price competitive with HT Depot is to buy the fabric from SeymourAV and build your own frame. If you want a roll down check their pricing for your size.


----------



## e.mann30

Purchasing the Epson Home Cinema 8350 and was wondering what is the best screen material for this projector . ( High Contrast grey or the 1.3 gain ) I can make the room really dark , and its going to be used for watching movies 95% of time. The rest will be for watching sports.


----------



## jkrepner

+1 for e.mann30. I just ordered an 8350.


Light controlled room, dark walls, and white ceiling.


Question: if I'm projecting a 2.35:1 image, can I drop the focux pix electric screen down just far enough to make a 2.35:1 image? In other words can you stop the screen at any point in it's drop length?


Thanks

Jeff


----------



## jkrepner




TuscolaMatt said:


> I've had my Focupix Flexio 205" (17") 1.3 gain screen for over a year now. I keep it rolled up when not in use.
> 
> 
> I'm just a rookie at this stuff, but I really love this screen! It's worked flawlessly (motor/remotes) and has gotten a lot of use.
> 
> 
> It's a $1200 screen and has been worth every penny! Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> TuscolaMatt--did those wrinkles come out and is the screen still smooth?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff


----------



## jjmbxkb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkrepner* /forum/post/19381835
> 
> 
> +1 for e.mann30. I just ordered an 8350.
> 
> 
> Light controlled room, dark walls, and white ceiling.
> 
> 
> Question: if I'm projecting a 2.35:1 image, can I drop the focux pix electric screen down just far enough to make a 2.35:1 image? In other words can you stop the screen at any point in it's drop length?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff



It's doable, but you will have to use the remote to manually stop it at the right point each time you roll it down for a 2.35:1 viewing. You can not set the Focupix screens to automatically stop at multiple positions.




jkrepner said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TuscolaMatt* /forum/post/18978734
> 
> 
> I've had my Focupix Flexio 205" (17") 1.3 gain screen for over a year now. I keep it rolled up when not in use.
> 
> 
> I'm just a rookie at this stuff, but I really love this screen! It's worked flawlessly (motor/remotes) and has gotten a lot of use.
> 
> 
> It's a $1200 screen and has been worth every penny! Pics:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had mine, two of them, for a year now. Really great stuff for the price.
Click to expand...


----------



## old corps

Another positive word for Focupix. I've had my 125" (120" viewable) 1.3/16:9 screen for about 7 months now. It arrived quickly, has never had ANY ripples or waves and has operated perfectly--electric model. Very pleased.







To the poster getting the Epson 8350: Go with the 1.3! Mine is used with the VS Pro8100 and looks GREAT! Hope this helps.


Ed


----------



## jkrepner

Thanks jjmbxxb.


----------



## jkrepner

Ed, either the 125" or 110" seem like good values and if I luck out and get one without waves / ripples I'd be all set. I'd like the 125" but I'm going to have to get creative since the ceiling is only 110" wide (between two bulkheads) and the case on the 125" is 117" wide. When we built the bulk heads we left some extra space behind the drywall, but I'm not sure how much... urge, I guess at least the width of a 2"x4" so I might able to swing it. If not the 110" isn't exactly tiny.


Thanks

Jeff


Question: is the "Flexio" model the same material / quality as the 'HDVio" models? It seems the only real difference is the 12v features which I won't be able to take advantage of anyway.


Thanks


----------



## old corps

Jeff-

I really can't say. I believe the HDVio is the premium model. Haven't looked lately but it wasn't available in 125/120", so mine is the humble Flexio. I am NO expert but I'm very satisfied with the Flexio and the buying experience I had with HTDepot. I was afraid I'd have ripples, waves, etc. but other than the slightest bit of "curl-in" that you have to look at the edge of the screen from the side to see, it is perfect. If you order from them I hope your experience is as positive as mine was. Best of luck!


Ed


----------



## jkrepner

Hi Ed, I think the 125" is still the only the "humble" Flexio, which looks to only add 12v anyhow. Unless I can find another brand that fits in better, the 110" Flexio/HDVio is looking like a good value to my projector & speaker buying wallet.


Thanks for taking the time to reply.


-J


----------



## jkrepner

Has anyone used the good old fashioned manual pulldown screen from HT Depot?

http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Wides...m169ax-110.htm 


Is is the same matte white material used in the electric drop screens? I'm not 100% sure about screens at this time and the cost of this is low enough to get me started. I might rethink the arrangement later to better fit a fixed frame unit so maybe it best to do something on the lower side now. I hate to ask, but I wonder if there is more, less, or equal waves and ripples compared to the flexio series? It seems like the same thing minus the motor.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jtheman

HI fellows


I have a VS pro8100 with a throw distance of about 11' and looking for a screen between 92-100''.My room can be completly black when I watch movies but I also intend to watch sports with some controlled ambient light.So I am hesitating between the 0.9 gray gain and the 1.3 white gain.Any feedback is welcome


and question for Alex,can you send me some sample of these 2 materials before I buy


thanks


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jtheman* /forum/post/19401728
> 
> 
> HI fellows
> 
> 
> I have a VS pro8100 with a throw distance of about 11' and looking for a screen between 92-100''.My room can be completly black when I watch movies but I also intend to watch sports with some controlled ambient light.So I am hesitating between the 0.9 gray gain and the 1.3 white gain.Any feedback is welcome
> 
> 
> and question for Alex,can you send me some sample of these 2 materials before I buy
> 
> 
> thanks



Ahh, another Pro8100 owner. I LOVE mine! Forget the .9 grey screen and get the 1.3 white! You don't need/want the "high contrast " screen, especially with some ambient light viewing sports. The 1.3 will give you an outstanding, vibrant picture. JMHO


Ed


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkrepner* /forum/post/19399402
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the good old fashioned manual pulldown screen from HT Depot?
> 
> http://www.htdepot.com/Focupix_Wides...m169ax-110.htm
> 
> 
> Is is the same matte white material used in the electric drop screens? I'm not 100% sure about screens at this time and the cost of this is low enough to get me started. I might rethink the arrangement later to better fit a fixed frame unit so maybe it best to do something on the lower side now. I hate to ask, but I wonder if there is more, less, or equal waves and ripples compared to the flexio series? It seems like the same thing minus the motor.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The manual shows 1.1 as opposed to 1.3 for the electric but I can't imagine that'd make a noticable difference. Great price! Good luck!


Ed


----------



## jtheman

just bought a hdvio 100'',will reply with comments when receive


----------



## bandler6

Just got off the phone with the good folks at HTDepot and they informed me that there is a 12% coupon code "TKSGIVING" which I will be exercising on my Flexio 103" order.


I called to clarify the differences between the Flexio and the HDVio. I need the 18" drop (Flexio's got it, the Vio only 10"). The only other difference is the housing (round aluminum vs. black or white square...white will blend with the ceiling and irritate my wife less) and the free shipping on the Vio.


Can't wait.


Now I just have to get my order in for an Epson 8350, wireless HDMI, and some in-the-wall speakers. Will keep the group informed. Photos down the road.


Update: Order complete. I dealt with Mike, who was most helpful.


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bandler6* /forum/post/19471931
> 
> 
> I called to clarify the differences between the Flexio and the HDVio. I need the 18" drop (Flexio's got it, the Vio only 10"). The only other difference is the housing (round aluminum vs. black or white square...white will blend with the ceiling and irritate my wife less) and the free shipping on the Vio.
> 
> .



The HDVio 'supposedly' has a smoother surface for HD material. Even their site says so:

_Focupix HDVio electric motorized projector screen is the *flagship* of Focupix screen products. *Specially designed for high-end HD and XGA projectors*, it is best for home theaters and also a great choice for conference rooms or classrooms. The 110" 16:9 screen is made of enhanced gain, fire-resistant, matte white, *natural-view fabric*. *Perfect for all your HDTV, HD-DVD, BlueRay* or DVD video sources.

*Smooth* matte white surface, *special natural-view fabric processing* offers an enhanced 1.3 gain w/o sacrifice_


The highlighted Bold sections are absent from the Flexio description on their website.


----------



## bandler6

Thanks for the clarification fleaman, but I'm not going all Theater-phile, just happy man-cave after the kids go to sleep. For the price ($217.50 with shipping) and the possibility of the kids doing something stoopid, I'll live with it


----------



## bandler6

My 103" Flexio arrived this morning. I didn't pay for expedited shipping, but it arrived in about 21 hours. Thanks HTDepot










Box appears to be undamaged and I try to hang it this weekend.


----------



## poopiehead

9 months in and no issue at all with my 80" 0.9 gain hddepot screen


motor is quiet and the smells are gone.


----------



## Rudmeister

Does anyone know if the hdvio will be available in a 120" electric? I saw the description of the difference but has anyone compared the hdvio and the flexio?


----------



## kevhed

12% off coupon code right on the HTDepot site - thru Thanksgiving. I called and the person was unable to tell me if the code was good thru the entire weekend. I have my eyes set on this one:

Focupix Grey1.8 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 84" - Elegant White


What do you guys think of the above screen choice?


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevhed* /forum/post/19544114
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of the above screen choice?



Since you didn't mention what projector you're using>>


----------



## kevhed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/19545685
> 
> 
> Since you didn't mention what projector you're using>>



Oops...either an Epson 8350 or 8500.


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevhed* /forum/post/19545764
> 
> 
> Oops...either an Epson 8350 or 8500.



Probably a good choice for either PJ with that screen size. Though you'll get better blacks on the 8350 with their .9 gain grey screen. 1.8 gain grey seems good for the 8500 (which won't need help with black levels).


Somewhat dependent on how aggressive you get with the DI.


----------



## amp74




> Quote:
> balancing lumen output vs extreme zoom
> 
> i will be putting a 4000u into a 23x17 light controlled theater projecting onto a 133" diag. focupix .9 gain 2.35 screen. projector central calculator says i am running into light output issues unless i am near the max 2x zoom at about a 14f foot throw. or pull back and use less zoom at 16-18 feet, but then light output issues again. what are the repercussions for pic quality ( or other issues) using the zoom at its extremes?



I returned the focupix and went with a carada 1.4 gain 136" scope screen. should be here by monday. attic still not finished so no mind on the last minute switch. A lesson to those that choose a screen in haste, it cost me $97 bucks to ship it back plus a 15% restocking fee. didnt even take it out of the box. thanks htdepot for a little shaft on the back end for a multi-purchase customer.

http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...&folderid=4826


----------



## Rudmeister

I just ordered the 120" flexio in white matte 1.3 gain for my new epson 8350.

I have to say I just bought the 8350 and tried it out on a wrinkled sheet and was amazed at the 120" picture. Even with all lights on the picture was plenty bright enough in Dynamic mode. Can't wait to see it on the new screen.


----------



## Dustin1231

Thinking about getting a screen from these guys. Just wondering if anyone had used them paired with a optima HD20, and what would be the best screen for that? Also do you guys like that motorist screens over the fixed ones? Im trying to decide on which i should get. Hope they keep the TKSGIVING coupon going a day more or so


----------



## rbastedo

Just chiming in, my HDVIO 92" electric screen is still working great and giving me and my family much viewing pleasure.


Currently displaying from my Mits HC3800 @ 1080p.


I recommend the screens and the company without reservation.


Ah - soon to be 4 years!!


----------



## HALX

Hello Everyone.


I bought my first projector 3 month ago and was using it against a white wall waiting to move in our new apt. Now it is time to set up a real screen.

I am planing a 106" size and a throw distance of 11 feet. The projector is the panasonic PT 4000 .We will use it 70 % in the dark and the rest with ambient light. Also the room is bright with white wall (living room).


I was wondering if I should go with HDVio 110" 16:9 matte white, 1.3 gain or the high contrast grey. From what I understood, between the size and the throw distance, I should have plenty of brightness even in normal mode and I was thinking about the grey screen because I remember how washed out the image was against the white wall as soon as I had some ambient light. But I Also read that a grey screen is not helpful with a bright room like mine.


Thanks in advance for your advices !


----------



## ParanoidDroid

Does this company have samples of their materials available?


----------



## r-l-newell

I have had the 110" Viewable Fixed Focupix Screen with High Contrast Grey Material for over a year and I love it. It is being used with a Epson Cinema 6100 Projector and its well worth what you pay for it. In reference to someones question about sample materials I couldn't get them to send me any but once I got the product I was totally sold on it and wouldn't trade it for anything else.


Hope this helps.


----------



## swirl54

I have a 100" velvet fixed screen grey material it is awesome. I mean come on my father in law has an 1800.00 da lite yeah it's built a little bit better but I got my screen for 350.00. I even got bad screen material first time and they sent me a new one no hassle and it's perfect. If I put a da lite nameplate on it you wouldn't notice any difference Highly recommend them!!!!


----------



## Rudmeister

I have the Epson 8350 and a focupix electric 120" matte white 1.3 screen. I have 2 issues and I hope you guys can sugest a solution.


First the minor problem. Both sides of the screen are curved slightly towards the front of the screen. The screen has been down for a week so I do not think it will work itself out at this point.


2nd problem is worse, I have banding across the screen which is very visible when there is a white or lite colored image on the screen. It is definitely an issue with the screen. If i cover with paper the banding goes away or if I zoom in or out the banding remains fixed.


Do you guys think the banding is normal? Is it because maybe you get what you pay for?

Other then the banding I am happy with the picture quality and the banding is only viewable in lite colored scenes.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudmeister* /forum/post/19637822
> 
> 
> I have the Epson 8350 and a focupix electric 120" matte white 1.3 screen. I have 2 issues and I hope you guys can sugest a solution.
> 
> 
> First the minor problem. Both sides of the screen are curved slightly towards the front of the screen. The screen has been down for a week so I do not think it will work itself out at this point.
> 
> 
> 2nd problem is worse, I have banding across the screen which is very visible when there is a white or lite colored image on the screen. It is definitely an issue with the screen. If i cover with paper the banding goes away or if I zoom in or out the banding remains fixed.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think the banding is normal? Is it because maybe you get what you pay for?
> 
> Other then the banding I am happy with the picture quality and the banding is only viewable in lite colored scenes.



You should not have any banding. Are you certain it is not a a series of slight creases in the fabic that may work their way out after it hangs for a while longer? If it's really a defect in the surface coating, then HT Depot should exchange it as a defective screen. However, you may be ask to pay the shipping cost to return it to them.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ParanoidDroid* /forum/post/19588365
> 
> 
> Does this company have samples of their materials available?



They didn't have samples when I checked two years ago. I have one of their tab-tensioned electric screen with the white matte fabric with a rated gain of 1.4. I seems that most screen manufacturers often list higher than actual values for the claimed gains. I don't know what the actual gain is of my screen, but it is higher than a Elite screen that uses the Cinewhite fabric screen (that I also have and have compared to my Focupix screen). The Elite screen's rated gain is 1.1 and I have seen published mesurements closer to 1.0 for the Elite. So I would guess my Focupix has an actual gain somewhere between 1.2 and 1.4.


----------



## lkmiller

Hi All

I am about to purchase first projector Epson 8350, and would like a recommendation on an electric Focupix Screen for my set up.

Room Size - 15x17 - 8ft Ceilings

Seating Distance - 10 Ft

Projector Throw - 13 Ft

Screen Wall is Black, surrounding walls/ceilings tan

Some ambient light (windows)

50% Movies/50% HD Sports


Considering a HDVio 100in but not for sure of the screen - Matt White or grey

Appreciate any opinions - Thanks in advance


----------



## ScoHo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/19638097
> 
> 
> They didn't have samples when I checked two years ago. I have one of their tab-tensioned electric screen with the white matte fabric with a rated gain of 1.4. I seems that most screen manufacturers often list higher than actual values for the claimed gains. I don't know what the actual gain is of my screen, but it is higher than a Elite screen that uses the Cinewhite fabric screen (that I also have and have compared to my Focupix screen). The Elite screen's rated gain is 1.1 and I have seen published mesurements closer to 1.0 for the Elite. So I would guess my Focupix has an actual gain somewhere between 1.2 and 1.4.



Ron, are you happy with your Focupix tab-tension 1.4? Where is your projector mounted axis-wise? I was wondering if the screen is angular reflective.


Is this the one you have? (Obviously size may be different.)

http://www.htdepot.com/ProductDetail...de=FXT169S-106


----------



## ufokillerz

had my tab tensioned focupix for a year now? works great still, sucks that they still haven't released some sort of IR control kit for it.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScoHo* /forum/post/19663212
> 
> 
> Ron, are you happy with your Focupix tab-tension 1.4? Where is your projector mounted axis-wise? I was wondering if the screen is angular reflective.
> 
> 
> Is this the one you have? (Obviously size may be different.)
> 
> http://www.htdepot.com/ProductDetail...de=FXT169S-106



That's the one I have except my is 120" (actual viewable). Overall I works well. I did have one issue in that there was a small wave in the fabric near the left edge that I could not get out using the tension adjustment. I use this screen in the HT at my winter home (Oct-May) and after leaving the screen rolled up during the first summer I was away the wave was gone when I next used the screen after my return. Thas was now over a year ago and it the wave has never come back, so I would say that I satisifed with it. Overall it seems like a quality product.


----------



## ScoHo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/19688173
> 
> 
> That's the one I have except my is 120" (actual viewable). Overall I works well. I did have one issue in that there was a small wave in the fabric near the left edge that I could not get out using the tension adjustment. I use this screen in the HT at my winter home (Oct-May) and after leaving the screen rolled up during the first summer I was away the wave was gone when I next used the screen after my return. Thas was now over a year ago and it the wave has never come back, so I would say that I satisifed with it. Overall it seems like a quality product.



Thanks Ron. So where do you have your projector mounted? If it's off-axis, any idea what kind of gain you might be getting?


----------



## mekkerl

Has anyone had any experience with HTDepots customer service? I have an issue with my screen and they have seemed to push me off.


----------



## jholzbauer

Does anyone have the HDVio or BriteG they'd like to comment on? How have they held up over time? Any waves in them? Are these screens somewhat comparable to the Da-Lite ones in picture quality?


I've read that to get the high power effect you need to have the projector mounted no higher than 2-3' above the center of the screen. However, I've also seen in this thread a suggestion that anything above eye level might not provide benefit.


----------



## ikecomp

I'd also be interested if anyone has any updates on this screen. Has it held up over time? Do they still have good customer service? I'm trying to decide between this screen and the Jamestown screen. I was going to go Jamestown but it seems like they are having issues with getting screens at the moment and this seemed like a good option as well.


Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## IPT

ike - I am also looking at these screens so I second your request for anyone who has a screen from HT Depot to give an update and their thoughts. Trying to decide if I "need" the tension tab or not. WOuld be nice to use the extra $$ for shipping.


bump







.


----------



## mekkerl

I have the Focupix Flexio 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 96" - Elegant White from these guys. I got it in December and have it mounted up above my drop ceiling so that when it retracts you cannot see it.


To be honest, you can't beat the prices for what you get...hence the reason I went with them.


Unfortunately, you get what you pay for. My screen edges curl in about 2.5" on each side. This, however, only effects a very small portion of the viewable area of the screen...and only noticeable when you watch the side of the screen during a movie.


I did complain to the company about this...all their responses were very slow and would only get back to me after a few tries on my part each time (both email and phone). Long story short, they said that is normal for their screens to curl in like this, but did refund 20% back to me. Which I was happy with.


Again, you get what you pay for. This is my first screen, so I really have nothing to compare it to. Unfortunately, the way the screen is installed, I cannot remove it and replace it without a lot of destruction to my newly installed drop-ceiling.


----------



## IPT

thanks for taking the time to post Mek. Well, if anything that tells me maybe it is worth the extra few hundred for the tension tab. Anyone else?


----------



## mekkerl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IPT* /forum/post/20014802
> 
> 
> thanks for taking the time to post Mek. Well, if anything that tells me maybe it is worth the extra few hundred for the tension tab. Anyone else?



I agree...if I could do it over, I would pay the extra $200 for the tension...cause who knows what my screen will be like after 1-year, or 3-years, etc...ripples, etc...


The other reason I forgot to mention as to why I went the Focupix route was due to the 18" drop on the top of the screen...I need all the extra space I can get up there! The tension only has 12".


Good luck!


----------



## Geojo898

Hello,

I am looking for dimensions of the Focupix screens. Front to back and top to bottom of the housing. I am planning for install. Any info would be great. TY


----------



## Blue Rain

Hi HTDepot


Are there any plans anytime soon to start offering a screen

larger than the 125" (120" Viewable) for the Focupix BriteG 2.0 gain model?




I notice you have the 138" (133" Viewable) but it's only 1.3 gain.




Thanks for your time


----------



## krs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekkerl* /forum/post/20013594
> 
> 
> I have the Focupix Flexio 16:9 Electric Projector Screen w/ Dual Remote - 96" - Elegant White from these guys. I got it in December and have it mounted up above my drop ceiling so that when it retracts you cannot see it.
> 
> 
> To be honest, you can't beat the prices for what you get...hence the reason I went with them.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you get what you pay for. My screen edges curl in about 2.5" on each side. This, however, only effects a very small portion of the viewable area of the screen...and only noticeable when you watch the side of the screen during a movie.
> 
> 
> I did complain to the company about this...all their responses were very slow and would only get back to me after a few tries on my part each time (both email and phone). Long story short, they said that is normal for their screens to curl in like this, but did refund 20% back to me. Which I was happy with.
> 
> 
> Again, you get what you pay for. This is my first screen, so I really have nothing to compare it to. Unfortunately, the way the screen is installed, I cannot remove it and replace it without a lot of destruction to my newly installed drop-ceiling.



Let me add my thanks to you, Mekkerl, for posting this report. It's changed my focus in a pending screen purchase significantly.

-Ken


----------



## StevenC56

There is quite a bit of reconditioned product on that website.


----------



## mekkerl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krs* /forum/post/20065800
> 
> 
> Let me add my thanks to you, Mekkerl, for posting this report. It's changed my focus in a pending screen purchase significantly.
> 
> -Ken



Glad I could help...just wish I had this knowledge before my purchase...live and learn, live and learn...


----------



## krs

There ought to be some mechanism in which all potential purchasers could contribute to a member who has made a prior purchase of the contemplated product and found it genuinely wanting. A way to repay the cost, and perhaps a more viable expression of appreciation.



> Quote:
> StevenC56:"There is quite a bit of reconditioned product on that website



Yes there are, and since I've seen posts by professionals in the HT installer business describing their changed of screen material and repairing of mechanisms I didn't consider that to be a necessarily bad thing. Now after Mekkerl's post the prospect of buying from them is off of my radar entirely. The pricing is all that's attractive.


----------



## OhmyheckHT

Here is a quick overview of my experience with an 84" Focupix Tab-tensioned model I purchased nearly 30 days ago:

Pros:


Easy to mount

Pretty quick up and down (I thought it would be slower)

1.4 Gain in matte white seems about accurate (maybe 1.3)

No waves - this should be expected

Easy to adjust drop

Cons:


The tab tensionsioning system looks cheap. The tension cords you would see in a higher end screen are far more robust that what you are getting with Focupix. The strings (and I do mean thin strings) in the Focupix screens really give the screen a cheap look. My screen is also just as flat with the tensioning system tightened or considerably loosened.


LADDERING - I have 6 horizontal lines about .75 inches thick evenly spaced on the screen material. There is also another in the black drop. This may be due to the way the material is attached to the roller.


Hot spotting - Bright scenes have quite a bit of sparkles. I am using a Marantz VP4001 in Theater 2, Narrow Iris. I am also not using any zoom.


For the price - there is some value in this screen. I can deal with some sparkiles but the laddering marks are unnacceptable. I think my unit is defective (the laddering) and I've been talking to HTDepot about it.


The last email I got from them said the next step is to send it in for Warranty repair. They should really just be exchanging it but we will see what they say.


If I had been trying to put together a nice home theater, this screen would not be on my list. It does not approach the quality of Draper and Da-lite tab-tensioned models (or any other bigger names).


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhmyheckHT* /forum/post/20066652
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 
> My screen is also just as flat with the tensioning system tightened or considerably loosened.



Why is this a 'con'??



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhmyheckHT* /forum/post/20066652
> 
> 
> If I had been trying to put together a nice home theater, this screen would not be on my list. It does not approach the quality of Draper and Da-lite tab-tensioned models (or any other bigger names).



Isn't there a *HUGE* price difference between this and the 'bigger name' tab tensioned screens?


----------



## OhmyheckHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/20066887
> 
> 
> Why is this a 'con'??
> 
> 
> Isn't there a *HUGE* price difference between this and the 'bigger name' tab tensioned screens?



It's a con because I don't think the tensioning system provides much tension regardless of how tight or loose it is.


There is - it's very apparent why the Focupix screens are 1/4 the price of say a tensioned 92" Cinema Contour from Da-lite.


----------



## Blue Rain

What ...no more Love from HTDepot in this thread anymore ?


----------



## dennlv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OhmyheckHT* /forum/post/20067133
> 
> 
> It's a con because I don't think the tensioning system provides much tension regardless of how tight or loose it is.
> 
> 
> There is - it's very apparent why the Focupix screens are 1/4 the price of say a tensioned 92" Cinema Contour from Da-lite.



84" Focupix tab tensioned? 4:3 or 16:9?


----------



## OhmyheckHT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dennlv* /forum/post/20074153
> 
> 
> 84" Focupix tab tensioned? 4:3 or 16:9?



Yes and 16:9


----------



## Rudmeister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudmeister* /forum/post/19637822
> 
> 
> I have the Epson 8350 and a focupix electric 120" matte white 1.3 screen. I have 2 issues and I hope you guys can sugest a solution.
> 
> 
> First the minor problem. Both sides of the screen are curved slightly towards the front of the screen. The screen has been down for a week so I do not think it will work itself out at this point.
> 
> 
> 2nd problem is worse, I have banding across the screen which is very visible when there is a white or lite colored image on the screen. It is definitely an issue with the screen. If i cover with paper the banding goes away or if I zoom in or out the banding remains fixed.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think the banding is normal? Is it because maybe you get what you pay for?
> 
> Other then the banding I am happy with the picture quality and the banding is only viewable in lite colored scenes.



Guys,

I posted that almost 4 months ago. The screen has been not been retracted since and it has gotten worse. The banding is still visible but the edges have curled in considerably and there seems to be a ripling effect throughout the screen now also. If you watch something pan across the screen it looks wavy. To be fair I have not contacted HTDepot yet as I dread the idea of shipping this monster back but at this point I don't see much of a choice.


----------



## pen_dragon

should have sent it back, i have the focupix briteg premium electric 120 and its great


----------



## Stefan A

I am considering the following 2 screens. My primary concerns are with curling of the screen and with what gain to get. I plan on buying the Epson 8350 projector and I will ceiling mount it in a light controlled room. I am flexible with the throw distance and can easily install it various distances depending on the gain of my screen. I guess I don't understand how distance of the throw will affect the picture. So if I get the .9 gray screen, the projector will need to be closer. If I get the 1.4 matte white screen, the projector will need to be further away. I am getting this info using the calculator at projector central. Being new to projection, I am wondering if this matters. Aren't there user adjustable settings on a projector for things like brightness? Or will the brightness be totally dependent on the throw distance and screen gain?


OK - I can't post links because I don't have enough posts. But I am looking at the Focupix tab tensioned electric 106" 1.4 gain screen. And the Focupix HDVio electric 110" .9 gain gray screen.


Stefan


----------



## Stefan A

Oh - one other question about these screens. I would like to wall mount it to save the hassle of a ceiling mount (since I have a suspended ceiling). But I need it to clear a plasma TV which will be on the wall behind it. So I figured I could get Da-Lite 6" wall brackets and attach the screen to the brackets via a hook on each end of the screen. Can I do that with the Focupix screens?


Stefan


----------



## Stefan A

Is there anybody who can help me with my questions?


Stefan


----------



## pen_dragon

if i had a suspended ceiling i would hid the screen cut the ceiling so the screen would come down through the ceiling. as for your other questions i don't really know, i just bought my 120" focupix premium and it works great.


----------



## jjmbxkb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Stefan A* 
... So I figured I could get Da-Lite 6" wall brackets and attach the screen to the brackets via a hook on each end of the screen. Can I do that with the Focupix screens?


Stefan
Not sure what a Da Lite wall brackets looks like, but I don't think it's a problem. On my 106" Flexio model, there are two sets of holes on the mounting brackets at each end of the screen case that you could use to hang with hooks. The holes are not very big though, but I don't forsee problems finding hooks to fit.


A decision is that you got to figure out which holes to use to hang the screen in a stable way and give enough clearance for the TV behind.


I couldn't find the install guide any more, but it's possible the screen came with other mounting brackets for hanging. The best way to find out is to call them.


Hopefully this helps.


----------



## jjmbxkb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Stefan A* 
... the Epson 8350 ... how distance of the throw will affect the picture. ... using the calculator at projector central ... user adjustable settings on a projector for things like brightness? ...

Stefan
Project Central calculator gives you a basic idea to start with. I found projectorreviews.com very useful. Here is their measurement of Epson 8350 brightness. Pay attention to the part labelled "Effect of zoom on lumen output (Dynamic mode):" to get a good idea of how throw distance affects brightness. Right above that, there are lumens measurement of pre-defined settings. Basically, the best mode (most accurate colors) is probably the Cinema mode. The living room and dynamic modes give you the brightest picture at the expense of color accuracy and probably black levels. You can certainly manually adjust brightness, but hopefully with the aid of a basic calibration disc.


To calculate light output, there are formulas you can google on. They allow you to plug in screen size, projector lumen outputs (as measured above), and screen gain, and give you the exact Ft Lamberts. But I'm not sure they are that useful to common setups. In general, an easier way is to start with the mid point of what projector central calculator recommends, and move closer for slightly brighter images, and further for slightly sharper ones.


My personal preference is brighter screens. I just don't feel the gray actually helps with blacks that much.


Thanks.


----------



## mekkerl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stefan A* /forum/post/20284993
> 
> 
> Oh - one other question about these screens. I would like to wall mount it to save the hassle of a ceiling mount (since I have a suspended ceiling). But I need it to clear a plasma TV which will be on the wall behind it. So I figured I could get Da-Lite 6" wall brackets and attach the screen to the brackets via a hook on each end of the screen. Can I do that with the Focupix screens?
> 
> 
> Stefan



Yes, you can. You could actually get any type of right angle wall brackets from a big box store like home depot or lowes. If these do not have a hole in the end for the hook...just drill one.


I'd make sure the brackets are anchored into a stud.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20071131
> 
> 
> What ...no more Love from HTDepot in this thread anymore ?



I thought I'd update my experience with having had the Focupix 16:9/125" (120" viewable)/1.3 gain screen for about 14 months now. This is the electric model with RF & IR remotes. This screen has proven to be an excellent buy for ME. It has never had ANY wrinkles or waves, just a TINY bit of curl-in at the edges that is only viewable when looking for it from the side. It has been used a lot and been up & down many, many times and still works great. Sorry to hear (read???) that some others have had less than favorable results.









As to customer service I really can't comment other than to say that shipping was very fast because I've never needed it. Maybe I just got lucky but I didn't want to spend a lot of $$$ and this screen has turned out to be a great buy for me.







JMHO


Ed


----------



## pen_dragon

i agree old corps, i got the same one you have but about 3 years old and it still works and looks great.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pen_dragon* /forum/post/20300237
> 
> 
> i agree old corps, i got the same one you have but about 3 years old and it still works and looks great.



Good to hear. Heh, I'm also in Michigan--GO TIGERS!










Ed


----------



## pen_dragon

lol, seems to be a good place to live with all this stuff going on in the world, no twisters, earthquakes....ect


----------



## coolplazma

I was considering this screen, but without a material sample (they will not provide one) I had to opt for another screen (Da-lite Cinema Vision) which seems to do fairly well in moderate ambient light. I wasn't too confident about the very white looking Focupix 1.3 gain material doing as well in ambient light, as many other mfr samples failed there too.


Focupix also sells a tensioned electric which should stay tight and flat. Can you guys clarify which model(s) you have?


----------



## pen_dragon

mine is the BriteG Premium, and I'm running an Optoma hd66 so I'm not worried about ambient lite


----------



## IPT

I have a motorized Focupix Tab Tensioned screen. For the money I am very pleased with it. I LOVE that I can make it go away. It's 106" so maybe not huge by many peoples standards but I can tell you it is a huge piece of white real estate when it is down. I find a few little glittery spots sometimes and there are some real light lines only visible in very very bright scenes. Overall as my first screen I am more than pleased for the money.


----------



## RobHogue

I'm thinking about buying a 100-inch Focupix fixed screen in the negative-gain gray. (I assume it's negative gain -- .9?). However, I don't want one if the actual screen surface is textured in any way (like an Elite). I have a Da-Lite Hi-Contrast Da-matte now that is deteriorating and that I want to replace, but I have always enjoyed the powder-finish surface, as I sit very close to the screen to watch my super-sharp DLP projector. I don't want to see any texture in my new screen. Does the Focupix gray screen have a surface finish texture, or is it powder-smooth like the Da-Lite I'm replacing?


----------



## Elfman

Not much movement in this thread but my 106 matte white motorized will be here on Wednesday. Hoping for all the best. Regardless, my new Epson 8700UB still looks great, even on my fairly old 92 inch Gray Wolf II (although I could do without the sparklies, which is why I went with the matte white).


----------



## Elfman

In case anyone is still reading, my screen came today. Box was a teeny bit banged up but not at all bad. Screen casing was in perfect shape. Ceiling mounting the screen was pretty easy with the help of my wife. Some very slight waves on the screen itself but I am sure those will work themselves out after some time. Other than that, the screen are is perfect.


So far, my only complaints are that the setting of the top and bottom limits was a little confusing. Especially since I didn't even see where the bottom limit screw was located. Also, i couldn't find a screwdriver to operate the dang thing until I read about the handy yellow hex driver they included. After that, it was pretty easy. Only other complaint is the location of the RF/IR receiver box on the power cord. It makes for strange mounting when my screen is ceiling mounted and about 16 inches away from the back wall. I may need to get a repeater so that I can hide it.


So glad I went with the 1.3 gain screen. 2.0 with glass beading would have been too much. Especially paired with the great Epson 8700UB.


----------



## d56alpine

Just didn't want you to feel lonely. I still haven't bit the bullet what with finances being what they are and the great quality of my projector image on my white wall. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Huffer

I would like to hear your thoughts on this screen as you get used to it. I would like to hear if the waves you mention go away.


Did you get the tab tensioned model?


----------



## Elfman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Huffer* /forum/post/20984561
> 
> 
> I would like to hear your thoughts on this screen as you get used to it. I would like to hear if the waves you mention go away.
> 
> 
> Did you get the tab tensioned model?



Sorry it took so long to respond. Wanted to give it some full viewing weekends before I provided feedback.


Yes, the minor waves went away after leaving the screen uncurled for a couple of days. I didn't get the tensioned model and there is curling on the edges but it really doesn't affect the image much at all. Like it has been said many times before in this thread, for the money, I don't think I could find a better value for a motorized screen.


This video is pretty poor quality, but it shows the screen in action.


----------



## imserious

i'm interested in the tab tensioned model, but wondering about the install flexibility.


i have a beam running perpendicular across my living room and I want to install the screen behind the beam so that it is completely out of sight. In order for this to work I have to mount the unit backwards so that when it rolls down it is facing the opposite direction of a typical install. hope that makes sense. Is this possible? I am OK with the flush mount and in fact want to mount it as tight up to the beam as possible.


thanks for any insight!


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imserious* /forum/post/21021977
> 
> 
> i'm interested in the tab tensioned model, but wondering about the install flexibility.
> 
> 
> i have a beam running perpendicular across my living room and I want to install the screen behind the beam so that it is completely out of sight. In order for this to work I have to mount the unit backwards so that when it rolls down it is facing the opposite direction of a typical install. hope that makes sense. Is this possible? I am OK with the flush mount and in fact want to mount it as tight up to the beam as possible.
> 
> 
> thanks for any insight!



I have the focupix HDvio electric screen and it's easy to mount backwards since the case mounts to the brackets with 4 holes at each end.


I can't say if your case/brackets are different, but you should be able to download the instal directions from the site, get them to email them, or at least just ask them.


Even if none of that is possible, you can always get 'L' brackets from the hardware store and use them (in that case the screen brackets would mount facing up, as if it was for a ceiling mount.)


----------



## stevedawg85

Sure this is an old thread, but everything is already here...


For those owners who have now had it 1+ years, still happy w/ it? Any problems?


How bout fixed frame owners? They actually sell a 138" screen (I don't think others do), and this would be perfect for my wall. Any feedback on fixed frames would be appreciated.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20298175
> 
> 
> I thought I'd update my experience with having had the Focupix 16:9/125" (120" viewable)/1.3 gain screen for about 14 months now. This is the electric model with RF & IR remotes. This screen has proven to be an excellent buy for ME. It has never had ANY wrinkles or waves, just a TINY bit of curl-in at the edges that is only viewable when looking for it from the side. It has been used a lot and been up & down many, many times and still works great. Sorry to hear (read???) that some others have had less than favorable results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to customer service I really can't comment other than to say that shipping was very fast because I've never needed it. Maybe I just got lucky but I didn't want to spend a lot of $$$ and this screen has turned out to be a great buy for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMHO
> 
> 
> Ed



Here's an update for ya. It's been 27 months now and my Focupix still operates and performs great. NEVER had any waves or wrinkles, just that bit of "curl-in" mentioned previously that hasn't become any worse. It's been a great buy for me!










Ed


----------



## ufokillerz

my screen is no longer flat in one corner, developed a wave, it is a tab tensioned model.


----------



## rbastedo

At about 70 months I have to say I'm still very happy with this screen.

Got mine on 2/22/07 and posted on the first page of this thread.

HDVio Focupix Electric screen @ 92".

It hasn't failed on me, down when I push the button, and back up when I push the other button.


I would like to figure out if I can control it with my AR Universal remote, it apparently has both IR and RF.


----------



## damag0r

I got the 92" HDvivo 0.9 gain electric and installed it over the weekend. It looks really good, but man... this smell... if I have to endure this for three weeks before it stops smelling I'm going to be hating life.


Apparently the smell is from "PVC outgassing", it's the same at that "new shower curtain" smell. Whenever I roll out the screen I get a headache and I'm nauseous. If I ever order another PVC screen I'm going to mount it in the garage and roll it out for at least a week before installing it... whew.


I also have a small crinkle at the bottom that's messing up the geometry of the screen ever so slightly that's noticeable when using as a computer monitor, but not noticeable when viewing shows or movies... except that I can tell the bottom edge of the image isn't exactly straight. I'm wondering if I should ask for another one to replace this one over the crinkle... but then I'd have to wait even longer for the new one to outgas enough to stop making me ill.


I wonder if I ask htdepot, if they'll roll out the screen for a week in their warehouse before rolling it back up and shipping it to me?


----------



## damag0r

I've tried contacting HTDepot about some questions I had and their customer service still hasn't responded, I even sent them another email on Thursday. I'm not usually awake during the day because I work nights and sleep during the day. So, email is way more convenient for me.


I am a bit peeved at this small crinkle and resulting wave at one section of the screen, but it isn't very bad. It's only noticeable if you were playing say a side scrolling video game and you were looking at the lower part of the screen... you can see the geometry is a bit off. Although I've seen CRTs with the geometry off that much.

I'm a noob when it comes to projectors and screens, but it seems like some amount of waves are a given with a non-tab tensioned screen. I guess if I ever upgrade I'll get a fairly expensive tab-tensioned one, but this screen seems to be quite good for the price.

*The main issue I'm still having though is the SMELL.* I must be especially sensitive to PVC "outgassing". I can remember when I was a kid, absolutely hating the new car smell and it making me ill. This is like that, but worse. At least it is finally subsiding to some degree, but if I watch for any extended period (like a full length movie especially), the migraine starts to creep up on me by the end of the movie. When I first got it, I was sick within 30 minutes though. Hopefully it will have subsided enough in another week or two that I can watch it for an extended period without getting a headache.


Anyone who is sensitive to the smell that can remember how long it took for the smell to become bearable? I don't mind if it smells right up close, but as it is it's filling up the entire room even with the door open and a box fan exhausting air.


----------



## Sonyad

You're going to have to wake up. They have banker's hours and are closed on weekends.


----------



## damag0r

So both the RF and IR remotes while they light up won't control the screen anymore. I have to use the buttons on the control box itself.


Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## thinksmartpc

*Focupix 92" tab tensioned*

Has anyone tried to use the 92" tab tensioned Focupix with wall extension brackets? I have a 52" lcd that I have wall mounted that the focupix needs to drop in front of. I cant flush mount or ceiling mount this screen. I need to hang it off the brackets I already have in place.


----------



## Sonyad

Should be no problem. I have my manual Focupix hanging from chains in front of my tv.


----------

